# Duo Fertility Monitor



## MrsHowley81

So it's my 30th Birthday today and my amazing hubby got me a Duo Fertility Monitor, Has anybody got one? and also has anyone ever gotten pregnant with one? For nearly £500 I am hoping it is the going to work it's magic and if not we will get our money back after 12 months of using it if we don't get pregnant so it's a win win situation :)


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> So it's my 30th Birthday today and my amazing hubby got me a Duo Fertility Monitor, Has anybody got one? and also has anyone ever gotten pregnant with one? For nearly £500 I am hoping it is the going to work it's magic and if not we will get our money back after 12 months of using it if we don't get pregnant so it's a win win situation :)

no but i would love too know how your getting on with it. is it easy to use etc? Hope it gets you a BFP very soon


----------



## MrsHowley81

So far so good, it is lovely not having to panick if I am waking up to get my temperature in the mornings, So i am not constantly waking just in case I miss my time, It is so nice not to have to think about it. I have been wearing my sensor since yesterday and I don't even know I am wearing it, I am going to do my first up load tomorrow, although it is nowhere near as complicated as I was expecting it is definitely worth a try especially if it means no IVF :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I was really tempted but as I use OPK and BBT to pinpoint ovulation I am wondering if there is something else wrong that timing wont cure :shrug: I am really curious to see how you get on though darling :hugs: I may use a CBFM and then if I get on well with that consider the monitor.


----------



## MrsHowley81

I started off with the CBFM which I used for over a year and I did BBT, the reason I have decided to use this is due to the fact you have fertility experts checking on your chart and giving you advice, they say 6 months using this is as affective as one cycle of IVF, so we shall see. I will let you know how I get on anyway. There don't seem to be many people using it on here so I have been looking on other forums and there does seem to be alot of women getting pregnant using it :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow I didn't know that they had fertility analysts checking through your data, that would explain the high cost :dohh:

Please let me know how you get on as although it would mean saving for 6 months I would consider it if you feel it is worth it.

Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

I will keep you updated of course, this is our last chance as we have tried everything possible :)


----------



## kaye

so have uploaded your data yet? Is it easy to use and easy to understand. I want one lol


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes I have uploaded everyday so far, it is really simple and cuts out the middle man it definitely will make it all less stressful :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

When do the specialists get in touch? xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

So far just before we brought it, to make sure that we were suitable and once we received and got it up and running just to notify us that they had started receiving information and they also want to check which e-mail address they could contact us on as my husband brought it but obviously it is me they are now contacting :)


----------



## LucyP

Sorry to butt into your conversation but I just wanted to give some positive feedback on the monitor & also say if you can't afford the £500 in one go there is a monthly pay option. I've been using it for 6 weeks & so far very impressed. I was finding the adhesive uncomfortable so they sent me a test pack to send some others. You can add in if you've had a broken night's sleep, how badly & frequently. Also if you're ill, how I'll etc as obviously these thing affect your temp. Initially it had predicted that I would ovulated at the start of the week before last but I went on hols & once I'd changed the time zone (a few days after arriving, oooops!) the predicted ovulation dates changed so they must continually be analysing the data & then someone emailed me to warn me of this so I wouldn't miss the ovulation day. 

I think it's fab, I was using the clearblue thing for 6 months prior & that only once told me I was ovulating despite me doing all urine sticks as instructed & I know I do ovulate more than that because the GP did blood tests. I should have just bought the Duofertility thing in the 1st place because given how much money I wasted on clearblue I almost could have paid for it!

Anyway I have irregular cycles but I'm kind of expecting period the weekend so if it doesn't appear I will be testing & seeing if I managed to get pregnant on month one of Duofertility. 

Good luck to all others using & anyone thinking about it - buy one! Xx


----------



## choccielover

Hi, I'm using Duo Fertility too. Its cd12 and it's green on my reader. I am trying not to stress and think of this as my miracle machine but I have to be positive.

Would love to know how everyone else is getting on.

xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Well so far so good they predicted me being fertile around day 13 but then my fertile window changed to around day 17 and we missed that, but I have received an e-mail from Duo-Fertility advising that my fertile day had changed again for the next couple of days, I thought I had not ovulated so I am thrilled that I still might and that we haven't missed it, also this is the latest I have ever ovulated so it looks like we might of been missing our fertile time despite bbting and using clear blue fertility monitor :)


----------



## LucyP

Update

I have indeed got pregnant on month 1 of using Duofertility! I'm 16 days past ovulation & a pale pink line has appeared today. Typically the bloody dog ate my sensor on the weekend & I've just forked out for a new one at £60, although I will keep it in case I miscarry, must not get too excited at this early stage. I was on the verge of emailing the support people to check that they had definitely got my ovulation day correct because I felt pregnant (I always used to think it was ridiculous when people said that) & had obsessively been reading on the internet about what day people got their positive result & the first response 6 day early test was negative & the test I did on day 13 was negative so my only conclusion was that they had my ovulation date wrong - but no they were right!

So I would definitely recommend Duofertility over Clearblue because according to Clearblue I ovulated once in 6 months which I know to be incorrect & due to my irregular periods I had no way to guess when my fertile days would be. Whereas Duofertility not only confirm it they emailed me to tell me.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Lawgirl

Congrats on your news Lucy. Can I ask how long you were trying?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Lucy that is great news, you have made my day. I have a feeling this is going to be a very lucky thread, Hope you have the best 9 months ever xXx


----------



## _Nell

I've been looking at this and I'm really struggling to see what benefit it is over BBT - although not sticking a thermometer in my mouth might be worth it on it's own tbh!

Pleased to read of your BFP Lucy :)

Can I ask, when you say it's being analysed and you get emails - is that not just a computer looking at your data and adjusting your O date - much like online BBT software? And the emails are therefore auto generated?

I have to confess to being very cynical about this product, the marketting comparing it to IVF odds seems very naughty - the two are just not comparable. It feels like they are playing on peoples fears to sell it :(

MrsHowley, you mentioned contact to check you were ok to start using it - what sort of requirements do they have?


----------



## J to the c

Hi
This is my first post. We have been TTC for over a year and last month I got duofertility. Got my period today and I'm so upset. Have been tearing up in work for the last few days because I knew it was coming. On the one hand I'm positive because now I have the monitor I feel more in control but I get very negative moments when I think just because it works for others doesn't mean it will for me. My husband is so supportive and he keeps telling me it will happen. On the duofertility monitor, I'm finding it very easy to use and really don't notice the sensor. I hadn't been using it long enough this month to get notification of my fertile days but llokng at my chart now I can see we dtd the day before I ovulated. I pray this will work. I was so excited to find this thread and every time I see someone else using it it gives me hope. Please keep posting updates so I know if it works for others. Thanks.


----------



## a1b2c3

Oh my gosh, how have I never heard about this before? What exactly does it do? How does it work? Where do you get it? 

If I dont get good answers from my consultant I am going to need something else! I can't keep dealing with bfn. 

And congratulations Lucy and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome J to the C and good luck.
a1b2c They have a website with loads of useful tools and information and some great success stories so it might be worth having a look. But basically you wear a sensor under your arm and it checks you body temperature up to 20,000 times a day so you get the most accurate reading and it detects ovulation up to 6 days in advanced instead of 3 days after (and it really works they got mine spot on this month). it also is easier and much more stress free than BBT'ing. But the best bit is you get the benefit of Fertility Experts keeping an eye on your chart and helping you through the process so they can detect any abnormalities in your cycle. And they really do they have sent lots of e-mails and requested lots of information. But also they guarantee if you don't conceive within 12 months they will refund you £500. Hope this helps


----------



## J to the c

Thanks Mrs Howley.

Hoping someone else will have good encouraging news to share? We're coming up to our 'green days' soon, so this is our first proper month of use of it. 

How are you getting on Mrs Howley?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Not too bad hun I didn't ovulate the first month, but this month I did, and they got my ov day spot on, which is encouraging, so only 2 months now until we get our fertility report, Onto our 3rd month and no complaints yet, so fx's that we will get some where before next year xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Still stalking ladies! Please keep updating x


----------



## J to the c

Yes mrs howley I have them crossed. It is so reassuring to know someone else is relying on the same technology. We're in the green days now so I know the next 2 weeks will be torture. But all we can do is keep on trying- it will happen for all of us eventually :)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Just wondering if anyone using the monitor has any updates to share? It's an awful lot of money but I'm kind of considering it.


----------



## babypink2010

Defo keep updating I am stalking :happydance:


----------



## J to the c

Ok so I currently have af :( but it was our first real month of using it as last month I didn't have it long enough. So I got advance notice of my fertile days and dtd for the 4 days except the day of ovulation, which you only see a few days after. But of course even if you do everything right anyone only has a 20% chance of conceiving so I'm still very hopeful. I am so glad we purchased it as I have relaxed totally and instead of wondering what's going on I can see it all on the chart. I believe we were often missing fertile days as my periods jump from 26 to 32 days so I was unable to always pinpoint ovulation. They have sent regular helpful emails too fir example I didn't know that the ovulation strips go positive in ADVANCE of ovulation. You don't need to use them with duofertility but if you do you can enter all the results onto the software too. If I get pregnant soon I will certainly consider it worth the money. I really don't think I could have done the temping and charting myself. Anyway, hopefully I'll be back on in a month with a bfp!!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Well I Have just finished my 3rd cycle of using it now, although this month was out as I ovulated before I had my HSG, I am hoping that the HSG and the fact I am using the monitor will give me a good chance in October :)
Plus it I'll be my 4th month of using it and that seems to be when most people get their bfp's after 4+ months of using it, I suppose it is when your monitor has adjusted to your body and also you get your fertility report after 4 months. 
I have also been getting some useful e-mails they seem to adjust them to what your body is doing, I seem to spot every other month and they sent me a really useful e-mail on spotting and it reassured me to what my body was doing :)
J to the C looks like we may well get that BFP in the same month :) xxx


----------



## choccielover

Hi everyone. :hi:

I've been using DF since 14th July 2011 so I'm hoping that I will get my BFP soon too. However, one of the things that DF has brought to light is that I appear to have a short Luteal Phase (between 10-12 days). I started taking Vitamin B6 and now my OV seems to be all over the place. First of all my "green period" started on the 17th September and it's now moved across on a daily basis, it's still saying I'm in the green now???? I have no idea if I have OV'd this month and I'm really confused. I just wish I could put my chart on here for people to see and you could let me know what you think.

I'm off for a day 21 blood test on Thursday as I wanted the doctor to check for low progesterone. I haven't had this test since 2008 so I know things can change. Has anyone else had this problem? The only thing is that I read somewhere that you should really do the test 7 days after OV but if I'm not sure when I've OV'd then could that be a problem? I'm guessing that day 21 is perfect if you OV on day 14 with a 28 day cycle?

:shrug::dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Choccielover, My green days kept moving the first month of using it but I didn't ov that month so I think that is why that happened. I usually have my progesterone tested 7dpo, If I didn't ov then I went by my temperature dip and had my bloods done 7 days after that.
We started using our monitors on the same day too :)


----------



## Damita

I'm stalking ladies :wave:


----------



## choccielover

Hi MrsHowley81

I plugged my reader in this evening to show OH and the green days had moved back and DF had marked in red that I had OV'd on day 11 of my cycle, this makes me 7DPO. I'm really confused now as they marked it on a higher temp rather than on the dip. 

Wish I could work out how to put my chart on here.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Dis your temp stay raised for 5 days in a row? Yeah would be great if we could up load them, there must be a way of doing it somehow :)


----------



## choccielover

No it dipped slightly on day 15 and day 17 but went high today (highest it's ever been since I started) but I'm sure it will right itself properly tomorrow.


----------



## J to the c

Duofertility don't manually enter the ovulation date, it's based on an algorithm and goes in automatically. Mine didn't go in properly this month and I thought I hadn't ovulated but I emailed and they said I dint have a spike so the programme couldnt work it out but that on reviewing it I had. That's what I liked, they answer your queries. Ask them about your green days hopping around. To save your chart go to 'save' as usually you don't need to actually press save. It saves a jpeg which you'll be able to upload. Green days coming up next week!!!


----------



## choccielover

Funnily enough after reading this I went onto my emails and found a message from DF just letting me know that they had confirmed that I did infact ovulate (earlier than expected) and that I did BD at the right time. 

Yay...good old Duo fertility. Much, much more than a thermometer.


----------



## choccielover




----------



## choccielover

Yippeeeeee. I've managed to put a chart (although) small on here. This is a couple of days old now but now I know I can do it I will put today's on later. xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

That chart does look good choccie :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hers is mine, Just so we can compare :)


----------



## choccielover

This is the latest chart with temps just taken. :happydance:


----------



## MrsHowley81

That chart is looking v.good :) xx


----------



## choccielover

I'm crossing my fingers Mrs Howley. Your temps are up too so that's good news and you had a really good OV spike too, that's dead reasurring. I hope we become BFP buddies as well as DF buddies. I'd love that. 

Baby dust to us both :dust::dust:

xxxx


----------



## seamouse

Hi all.
I've been using Duo Fertility since November last year. 
A little back history: I've been TTC since Feb '09, after coming off the pill I didn't get AF till August '09 and then was irregular for a few months. Finally sorted itself out in early 2010. Referred to the doctor who was really unhelpful and told me they couldn't even test me because my BMI was to high (told me to lose 3 stone in 3 months!) Later when I lost weight just shrugged and said they'll see if they can refer me to the fertility clinic (which they still haven't)

Due to the doctor's messing me around I decided to take matters into my own hands and brought a Duo Fertility package at the Fertility show in London last year. 
My experience has been: My 'green days' do have a tendancy to move around which I found frustrating to start with. I've had a few issues with being allergic to the sensor and the company have been really good, sending me lots of stickers as I have to take it off quite a bit and just been really helpful. After 6 months they sent me a report and recommended I have a blood test and an ultra sound scan. I took this report to my doctor and because it says it was from a 'fertilty clinic' he took it seriuosly and sent me for a the test and scan (both of which have come back fine). 

In the last month I had a dramatic temp drop 3 days after they predicited I ovulated which I emailed them about and they said they think that's implantation. They've then been emailing me every few days to ask how things are going and that my chart looks really promising and that it looks like I may be pregnant. I'm now 16DPO, AF is 2 days late but all the HPT I've done are BFN. Duo Fertility are being really supportive though and encouraging me to carry on testing as they think I am pregnant.

Sorry for the long thread. Will keep you updated as it would be amazing if the Duo Fertility people could tell I'm pregnant before any of the home kits do.

Good luck to all you other ladies.


----------



## kaye

seamouse said:


> Hi all.
> I've been using Duo Fertility since November last year.
> A little back history: I've been TTC since Feb '09, after coming off the pill I didn't get AF till August '09 and then was irregular for a few months. Finally sorted itself out in early 2010. Referred to the doctor who was really unhelpful and told me they couldn't even test me because my BMI was to high (told me to lose 3 stone in 3 months!) Later when I lost weight just shrugged and said they'll see if they can refer me to the fertility clinic (which they still haven't)
> 
> Due to the doctor's messing me around I decided to take matters into my own hands and brought a Duo Fertility package at the Fertility show in London last year.
> My experience has been: My 'green days' do have a tendancy to move around which I found frustrating to start with. I've had a few issues with being allergic to the sensor and the company have been really good, sending me lots of stickers as I have to take it off quite a bit and just been really helpful. After 6 months they sent me a report and recommended I have a blood test and an ultra sound scan. I took this report to my doctor and because it says it was from a 'fertilty clinic' he took it seriuosly and sent me for a the test and scan (both of which have come back fine).
> 
> In the last month I had a dramatic temp drop 3 days after they predicited I ovulated which I emailed them about and they said they think that's implantation. They've then been emailing me every few days to ask how things are going and that my chart looks really promising and that it looks like I may be pregnant. I'm now 16DPO, AF is 2 days late but all the HPT I've done are BFN. Duo Fertility are being really supportive though and encouraging me to carry on testing as they think I am pregnant.
> 
> Sorry for the long thread. Will keep you updated as it would be amazing if the Duo Fertility people could tell I'm pregnant before any of the home kits do.
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies.

WOW, how exciting!!! Please let us know the outcome. Good Luck and here is hoping you have finally got your BFP. 

We are looking into getting a monitor and this thread is making me want it now!


----------



## choccielover

Hi everyone. Hope you're all enjoying the weather? I can't believe it's October in two days time!

I'm just posting today's temps which appear to be up again. I am NOT getting my hopes up but hey, who knows?

I went for my 21 day blood test today as I want to see what my progesterone levels are like and to double confirm ovulation this month. Last month I was concerned that my Luteal Phase was too short (only 10 days) but I am on 10DPO now and I normally start around the 25CD so that sort of takes me into the safe luteal bracket (doesn't it? :shrug:)

Not counting my chickens.

*Kaye*, go for it...you won't regret it!!!! :thumbup: If you're not sure then speak or email them directly. www.duofertility.com They'll let you know if it's right for you but tbh I didn't bother and just went straight in and brought it. If I get a BFP after years and years of trying then it's been worth every penny and if you count up how many tests, OPK, vitamins, books, magazines, internet hours you've already spent on ttc then it's a small charge in comparison.

Baby dust and BFP prayers to us all :dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow seamouse good luck, I agree with choccie Kaye you should get one it is so worth it, choccie you temps look so promising I have my fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## choccielover

Thank you Mrs Howley. I hardly dare hope xx


----------



## J to the c

I am so excited having read your post. Keep us updated. Every person it works for makes me believe more and more it will work for us!
So.... Duo would make for a strange boys name wouldn't it!


----------



## seamouse

Thankyou, will keep you guys updated.

I recommend buying one. If nothing else it's a great way to keep track of your cycles and if it doesn't work, you get your money back. The terms and conditions of the special offer are quite resonable.


----------



## seamouse

:cry: AF started today. I am gutted.


----------



## J to the c

Seamouse, I'm so sorry to hear that but it's going to happen one of these months- for all of us. We just need to get on with it, have our few tears at af and try again and again until it works. Your bfp will come soon.


----------



## nabila1230

thank you brother to share with us


----------



## choccielover

Bless you Seamouse. I am so sorry for you. xxx


----------



## choccielover

Today's temps. Down. 

If you want to jinx your BFP dreams then go out and buy a couple of pregnancy tests. I don't know why I do it to myself. The moment I hand my money over is the moment I feel the distant rumbles of AF cramps. :nope:

Anyway, they've gone in a draw. Patience is a virtue, so they say.


----------



## choccielover

:witch: is on her way. I am gutted :cry:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sorry Ladies not had any internet for a few days, Thanks to BT grrrr
How are you all??
Af is coming been spotting for a few days now so will be any day now, which means I am onto the next cycle and it is the first cycle after my HSG so we can start trying again only 2 weeks until my green days :)


----------



## choccielover

Hi everyone

Well it's CD 1. Onwards and upwards. Positivity....one day we will have our much wanted :baby:

My boss (male) said to me today that he didn't know how I did it every month, you know building my hopes and dreams up for them to be crashed. 
I said well I've been doing it for about 5 years now and even though you don't get used to it you do kinda get used to it (I know that sounds weird :dohh:)

I'm also using today as an excuse to eat whatever I flamin well like, I'll be good tomorrow. :munch:

Love to you all xxx

:kiss::hugs::friends:


----------



## choccielover

MrsHowley81 said:


> Sorry Ladies not had any internet for a few days, Thanks to BT grrrr
> How are you all??
> Af is coming been spotting for a few days now so will be any day now, which means I am onto the next cycle and it is the first cycle after my HSG so we can start trying again only 2 weeks until my green days :)

Hi Mrs Howley. Looks like we are definitely cycle buddies too. Hope you're feeling ok? :wave:

I'm off to Zumba later to work off some frustration but I'm going to have a lovely glass of wine as a treat for afters...nom nom.

xx


----------



## Buninmyoven

Can I join you ladies? I have been using it for a month along with the clear blue fertility monitor. I'm a bit worried because my temperatures seem all over the place at the moment. I hope this doesn't mean I've got a problem :(

I have been ttc since March this year. I'm 31 so feel like the clock is ticking for me. 

It's good to speak to other ladies who are using this x


----------



## J to the c

Welcome buninmyoven. I connected my reader to find a temperature drop at 6dpo and then a sharp rise the next day. I really hoped it was implantation but today (2 days later) I have started spotting :( so dissapointed as I really thought it was a good sign. I spot every month for up to a week before af so I know it's not implantation. Another month of hopes dashed.


----------



## MrsHowley81

How are you dong Ladies? Here is mt latest chart, got an e-mail today confirming Ovulation, they just want to keep an eye on it for a couple of days just to make sure :)
 



Attached Files:







22nd october chart.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 20


----------



## shangxingle

I may use a CBFM and then if I get on well with that consider the monitor.


----------



## Kitsia

Hello Ladies, 

I would like to join you as well. I hope you do not mind. I've been using DuoFertility monitor for the second cycle now and am totally confused. Last cycle I have noticed that my temperatures keep changing all the time. When I connect my reader to PC I see one temperature in the morning but it changes the next date. I mean today its 35.59 but tomorrow it could be 35.52 for the same date. I have emailed to DuoFertility support about this but they replied that it is normal as they have to do some kind of calculations after data is uploaded. Well, I am still not convinced my temperatures are accurate. Does anybody else experiencing the same problem ? 
I am now using Fertility Friend in paralel with DuoFertility. Last cycle FF confirmed that I've ovulated the very next day after ovulation. It took 7 days for DuoFertility to confirm it (that was a very loooooong 7 days). Later on I got an email that my temperatures indicate I might be pregnant unfortunately AF arrived the same evening I got that email :( This cycle Fertility Friend confirmed that I have ovulated on CD11 however yesterday I have received and email from DuoFertility that I did not ovulate at all !!!??? I have entered the same temperatures on Fertility Flower and it also confirmed ovulation on CD11. According to FF and Fertility Flower I am 7 DPO, according to DuoFertility I have not ovulated at all. I am totally confused. I've purchased DuoFertility as it was supposed to be stress free charting unfortunately I ended up sitting at my PC every day and using 3 different programs. 

Sorry for all that negativity but I am not convinced DF has any advantage over other programs. I like the fact that you do not have to get up early in the morning to take your BBT tho but I found the sensor very uncomfortable as it keeps falling off and it is pretty noticeable under my shirt. I now wear it right under my bra to keep it safe on my side. 

P.S. I am 34 in 2 month and have been trying for a year.


----------



## kaye

wow, i was planning on getting one after xmas, i thought it could tell you a week in advance your fertility window?? 
Now im confused weather or not to do it, as i only want to use that one thing! 

I am now re-following to see what responses you get from the other ladies


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> wow, i was planning on getting one after xmas, i thought it could tell you a week in advance your fertility window??
> Now im confused weather or not to do it, as i only want to use that one thing!
> 
> I am now re-following to see what responses you get from the other ladies

Don't be put off just because I do not get on with it. I heard great stories about it as well. After all they are fertility specialist and it could be that they are right I did not ovulate this month. I am not a specialist and only using monitor for the second cycle. It supposed to predict your fertile days 6 days in advance. First cycle it predicted CD14 as a peak day but I have ovulated on CD12 ( all 3 softwares have confirmed it :) ). Second cycle it showed CD12 to be a peak day but according to FF it was CD11 and according to DuoFertility I had not yet ovulated. I am not sure the way it works but it says in the manual that it takes a few cycles for monitor to adjust. 

I hope somebody will have good experiences to share with us.


----------



## Kitsia

Good morning ladies,

Just wanted to give a little update. This morning I connected to PC and finally got ovulation date confirmation on DuoFertility ( I am on CD20 with 27/28 days cycle). The only problem is that it is not the same as Fertility Friend's. FF says I ovulated on CD11, DF on CD14 which does not make sense as I did not have fertile CM after CD11. 
I still hope I ovulated on CD11 as I did not BD around CD14 :(

Anyway, now that I have two cycles with different ovulation dates I wonder what will be my fertile window for the next month.

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## J to the c

Hi kitsia

Previously when I didn't see an ovulation line I emailed them in a panic. They explained they don't put in the ovulation date, rather the prorgramme uses your previous temperature data and calculates it. That's why it can take a few days after to see the line. The time mine didn't show up the experts looked at my data and said my temps were a bit funny so the programme didn't understand but that they could confirm I did.

As for fertility friend - you take your bbt for that in the morning don't you? See I think surely a computer programme and a sensor that takes so many readings before you wake is surely more reliable? That's me thinking out loud because I am really putting all my hope in duo fertility. I've just finished my green days for the 3rd month on duo fertility. Please god it works.

You could always email them your concerns? See what they reply. After all, they want it to work for all of us, the more info they have the better they are able to help. 

I would love to know how many people get pregnant using it. I know they say it's as effective as ivf. But I would love to see real numbers. I am really counting on it working for me.


----------



## J to the c

Hi Kaye

Sorry meant to add - 
Yes it does tell you a week in advance when your fertile window is. What it can take up to a week for is to confirm you ovulated on that day. I have it 3 months now and the week in advance has always been correct.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Ladies what do you think my chances are??
 



Attached Files:







Chart 5 days late.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## PocoHR

That looks great. :test:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be on pins and needles until I hear news


----------



## MrsHowley81

I did test.... I tested loads, but I used the clearbule + ones and I did get a positive but I am sure it was a false as the line was thin, I re-tested with a frer and it was negative but it wasn't with fmu, so I am gonna try and wait until I am 7 days late and see what happens, but I was sure the line on the clearblue one was thicker today but it was so faint so I still really don't know but I am trying to remain realistic as always :) Thanks poco I hope you are well? xx


----------



## Damita

good luck :)


----------



## kaye

Good Luck MrsHowley81, praying this is your BFP xx 

How many months you been using monitor now?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks ladies, this is the first time ever I have had any glimmer of hope. I have been using DuoF since July :)


----------



## J to the c

I have everything crossed for you. Good luck xx


----------



## Kitsia

As for fertility friend - you take your bbt for that in the morning don't you? See I think surely a computer programme and a sensor that takes so many readings before you wake is surely more reliable? loud/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply J to the c. 

I am using temperatures taken by DuoFertility. Each morning I connect my sensor and put in the same temperature in Fertility Friend. Their software gives you a lot of details and you can compare your charts with other ladies. Also it confirms ovulation a lot earlier than DF. The only thing is that my temperature reading keep changing every day. What it says today is not the same tomorrow for the same day. Does your reader do it as well ? 

Anyway, I hope I will get used to it or it will get used to me :winkwink:


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> Thanks ladies, this is the first time ever I have had any glimmer of hope. I have been using DuoF since July :)

Your chart looks good !!! I hope it's your lucky month.


----------



## PocoHR

I think that sounds encouraging! Everything I have is crossed for you, how amazing would it be to get your bfp this month?? 

I am doing well thanks for asking (recovering nicely!). If you are pregnant, I am getting an HSG and a duo fertility monitor when I get back on my feet again, first thing


----------



## J to the c

I am using temperatures taken by DuoFertility. Each morning I connect my sensor and put in the same temperature in Fertility Friend. Their software gives you a lot of details and you can compare your charts with other ladies. Also it confirms ovulation a lot earlier than DF. 

Hi kitsia

A good way to tell who's reliable is to look at your luteal phase length. Everyone's is different but your own doesn't change from month to month even if you have irregular length cycles. I don't know about my temps changing on df because I tend to look more at the pattern and not at individual temps. But I do know that even though my cycle varies from 27 to 31 days, my luteal phase is always 11. I'm counting day after ovulation as 1 and up to day before period. So when df has calculated my ovulation for the last 3 months and then I've gone on to have my period it's always been 11 days later. That's why I'm considering it reliable? 

Hope that helps x


----------



## Kitsia

Thanks J to the C, 

I thought LP length should be about the same every cycle. Last month it was 16 days and I usually have 27/28 day cycle. I guess I have to wait till AF arrives to se what's this month ( I am only using DF for the second cycle). I have emailed DF support about my concerns. I'll see what they say


----------



## kaye

MRSHOWLEY81,

Any news for us yet? You got your BFP! Keep logging on to check. 

Update please.


----------



## choccielover

MRS H!!!!!

What's happening, DF baby? Still no sniff for me. I'm doing a DF trial for them now as well using First Response OPK's.

Crossing everything xxxxxx


----------



## kaye

choccielover said:


> MRS H!!!!!
> 
> What's happening, DF baby? Still no sniff for me. I'm doing a DF trial for them now as well using First Response OPK's.
> 
> Crossing everything xxxxxx

How do you get to do a trial? How long have you been doing it for?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, I tested today and BFN, I also have a headache which is a good sign AF is on it's way, but I called to check on my HSG results from 7 weeks ago and they are on their way so FS is getting closer at last. Every cloud has a silver lining :)


----------



## cazi77

I have been looking into getting one of these - the claims they make are great and there are some success stories out there. My only hesitation is that I can get pregnant (have been pregnant 3 x's in a year) but since my m/c at the beginning of september I haven't got a peak on my CBFM but have on other opks. Thought this machine would take away the stress.

Once you have purchased it are there other things you need to by each month or for £500 is that it?

Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## J to the c

Really sorry to hear that mrs howley. What's hsg fs? I hope you get your bfp soon. X


----------



## MrsHowley81

HSG is hystersalpinogram an x-ray to see your uterus and fallopian tubes, fs is Fertility specialist :)


----------



## kaye

So have your temps dropped back down?


----------



## Kitsia

Good evening Ladies,

Here is a little update on confusion with my anovulatory/ovulatory cycle :) 

After I emailed support team they reviewed my chart and moved ovulation date from CD14 to CD11. They say it happened because I was ill after ovulation (I had migraine) and system assumed that increase in temperature was a noise and got confused :) 

I am also doing a trial for DF. I have never used First Response before but really looking forward to it !!


----------



## Kitsia

Good evening Ladies,

Here is a little update on confusion with my anovulatory/ovulatory cycle :) 

After I emailed support team they reviewed my chart and moved ovulation date from CD14 to CD11. They say it happened because I was ill after ovulation (I had migraine) and system assumed that increase in temperature was a noise and got confused :) 

I am also doing a trial for DF. I have never used First Response before but really looking forward to it !!


----------



## J to the c

What do you mean by a trial for df kitsia?


----------



## Kitsia

J to the c said:


> What do you mean by a trial for df kitsia?

I got an email from DF support asking if I'd like to participate in trial with first response OPK's. I said yes. You have to test around your fertile days and put in results on DF system. It will be going on until February 2012 I think. I am used to smiley faces on clearblue OPK's so not sure if its as easy with First Response.


----------



## MrsHowley81

kaye said:


> So have your temps dropped back down?

Well that is where I don't know, we have my in laws dog here at the moment and the rascal decided she wanted to eat my sensor, so I won't get my replacement until tomorrow, so I don't actually know, but I suspect it has and the drop in progesterone is what usually causes my headaches


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> So have your temps dropped back down?
> 
> Well that is where I don't know, we have my in laws dog here at the moment and the rascal decided she wanted to eat my sensor, so I won't get my replacement until tomorrow, so I don't actually know, but I suspect it has and the drop in progesterone is what usually causes my headachesClick to expand...


Well until the witch shows your still in with a chance. I have everything crossed for you and sending you big hugs. 
Good luck xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

AF got me girlies, 8 days late. I'm not upset as I suspected it...... but I did enjoy seeing those positive tests even though they were dodgy :) Well onto 3 years and 1 month of ttc (inc a year of NTNP) now lets hope I get to see a FS and hopefully have some clomid for a xmas BFP :)


----------



## kaye

So sorry MrsHowley81, but love your positive attitude. 
Good luck when seeing FS, keep us posted. 

How good would it be getting a xmas present like that!!! Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: great attitude hun


----------



## PocoHR

MrsHowley81 said:


> AF got me girlies, 8 days late. I'm not upset as I suspected it...... but I did enjoy seeing those positive tests even though they were dodgy :) Well onto 3 years and 1 month of ttc (inc a year of NTNP) now lets hope I get to see a FS and hopefully have some clomid for a xmas BFP :)

I am sorry she came, its always so annoying when its late. I am glad you seem like you are taking it well though! FX that your specialist appointment happens soon!! I am sure your bfp is closer and closer  xx


----------



## kaye

OMG LADIES! 

My hubby just sent me an e-mail with a confirmation of order from duofertility!! He got me it, its on its way to me now!!!!!!!!!!! Argh so frigging excited, i might pee lol! 
AF due 15th, so gonna start using it after then! 

SO i can properly join your group now please?


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> OMG LADIES!
> 
> My hubby just sent me an e-mail with a confirmation of order from duofertility!! He got me it, its on its way to me now!!!!!!!!!!! Argh so frigging excited, i might pee lol!
> AF due 15th, so gonna start using it after then!
> 
> SO i can properly join your group now please?

Ahhh, he is so nice :thumbup: I hope you get BFP very soon !!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome to the gang Kaye :) xx


----------



## J to the c

That's great Kaye! It will all be worth it in the end. Mrs howley I hope your fs brings you a step closer. X


----------



## MrsHowley81

Got my results today from my HSG unfortunately looks like my tubes are blocked and I have to go for a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy, so the FS is a no go atm but we might not need to go if my op is a success so good and bad news and at least we will get some answers at last


----------



## J to the c

Mrs howley, I think that must be a relief. Because if they know what it is they can treat it right! I hope now you know they can finally get you on the road to your bfp!!!


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> Got my results today from my HSG unfortunately looks like my tubes are blocked and I have to go for a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy, so the FS is a no go atm but we might not need to go if my op is a success so good and bad news and at least we will get some answers at last

It could be a good thing MrsHowley. It is always better to know the reason rather than wonder what is wrong. Do you mind me asking how much HSG test cost and if you need a referral from your GP?


----------



## MrsHowley81

I had my HSG on the NHS and my doctor referred me to a gyno and they did it all, but I think they cost around £1000 mark


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> I had my HSG on the NHS and my doctor referred me to a gyno and they did it all, but I think they cost around £1000 mark

Oh gosh, thats a lot :wacko:


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> OMG LADIES!
> 
> My hubby just sent me an e-mail with a confirmation of order from duofertility!! He got me it, its on its way to me now!!!!!!!!!!! Argh so frigging excited, i might pee lol!
> AF due 15th, so gonna start using it after then!
> 
> SO i can properly join your group now please?

Hi Kaye, 

any news? Did you start using it yet ?


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> OMG LADIES!
> 
> My hubby just sent me an e-mail with a confirmation of order from duofertility!! He got me it, its on its way to me now!!!!!!!!!!! Argh so frigging excited, i might pee lol!
> AF due 15th, so gonna start using it after then!
> 
> SO i can properly join your group now please?
> 
> Hi Kaye,
> 
> any news? Did you start using it yet ?Click to expand...

it hasnt arrived, im assured it will be here in the morning. Im super excited though  

Do you wear it when excercising do you know? 

Any news your end


----------



## Kitsia

Ahhh, its taking so long !!!! I am sure you'll get it soon. 

I wear sensor all the time but I do not exercise at the moment. It's pretty much visible on my side. I think I would remove it if I had to go to the gym. 

I have started 3rd cycle with DF, waiting for the green days to appear. I am due to ovulate in 6 or 7 days (I am very regular) but my fertile period is not yet showing up :-k . I think ill email support team again. 

Keep us updated Kaye. I am excited for you too :happydance:


----------



## kaye

Yeah deffo e-mail them, you need to get as much support of them as you can. 
How many cycles do they say it takes for them to figure out your cycle? 

I know its taking ages, they said they sent it, but its not turned up so said they have resent it. I think they forgot lol. 

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Kitsia

I pulled out the manual again. It says it takes 1 cycle :-k

I've been TTC since last November but I only used OPK's for some time. I stopped after a while as I always got positive on CD12 and I have regular cycles of 27/28 days. 
Its been a year now and no BFP. I thought DF could help me to get timing right but it isn't working for me so far. I'll wait few more month until I get a report from DF and then I am thinking to get my tubes checked. Maybe they are blocked. 

I never thought TTC was going to be so hard.


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> I pulled out the manual again. It says it takes 1 cycle :-k
> 
> I've been TTC since last November but I only used OPK's for some time. I stopped after a while as I always got positive on CD12 and I have regular cycles of 27/28 days.
> Its been a year now and no BFP. I thought DF could help me to get timing right but it isn't working for me so far. I'll wait few more month until I get a report from DF and then I am thinking to get my tubes checked. Maybe they are blocked.
> 
> I never thought TTC was going to be so hard.

Aww how frustrating for you. Ring them, i read it said they will look at it for you and can work out even the messiest cycles/charts. im sure they can help you. 
Keep us posted. 
We have been trying over 2 years, had loads of tests and on one of my bloods my progesterone was fine and another it was low. I also have regular 27/28 day cyles.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello ladies, just thought I would butt in Kitsia don't delay to go and see the doctor we went after 2 years of trying and a year down the line we are finally getting somewhere if you have a gut feeling you have a problem get it checked out, I was in the same position as you and suspected I had blocked tubes and we are just being told that there seems to be a problem and now I am finally having a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy.
Kaye don't worry about the progesterone results my first 2 tests showed that I wasn't ovulating but then the next 3 did so that is when I started charting...... I believe this is the only way to ever know If you are ovulating as progesterone can be effected by timing, stress etc. So I believe the DF monitor will give you the clear answers you need it has done for me, just a shame the sperm is unable to actually reach my eggs. Anyway another tip for you ladies which I truly believe made the world of difference to my cycles is Acupuncture I used to OV between cd 11 and cd 22 and now for the past 8 months since I have been using acupuncture I OV cd 14 or 15.
And please take any treatment or tests they offer you, I was offered a Laparoscopy and Dye test in March, but as I was so worried about going under general I decided to have a HSG which to be honest does not give you a clear cut diagnosis, anyway this was a nightmare from start to Finish my HSG was sent In June and I didn't have it done until September 20th as they lost my paper work and then it took 8 weeks for the results, This test really is only to check the shape of you uterus and if your tubes are clear, and to be honest TTC is stressful enough to have question marks hanging over your fertility status. with the Laparoscopy they said it will only be a 4-6 week wait and I will get my results straight away and if there is a problem (which looks like I have blocked tubes) they will sort it there and then. 
If i'd of known how hard this journey was I would started the wheels in motion a long long time ago, and you never know you might only have a minor problem that is easily sorted like mine is :)


----------



## kaye

hi Ladies, 
Its here, i have my sensor on and reading the booklet. I am so exciting. So when should i first upload information tomorrow?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes they recommend to do it every day for a while........ that's what I did anyway, Good Luck :)


----------



## Kitsia

Yey finally !!! I do my readings every morning. 

Mrs Howley, thanks for encouraging. I think I will make my new years resolution to go to the docs and find out the problem. As you said, it could be just a little problem that is easily fixed.


----------



## kaye

Hi 
Sorry another question, i thought you could go online and speak/discuss with other users. I can't find this, can anyone help? 

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Kaye I had trouble with that too, as it also said about comparing charts with other users...... never did get to the bottom of it, that's why I started a thread here x


----------



## Kitsia

No , I am not aware of it either. That's why I am using fertility friend as well . You can compare your chart to other peoples and have all the other great stuff on it. I found DF software very basic. For example you can not even see what cycle day you are on.


----------



## MrsHowley81

They do Like you to give feed back it might be worth making a few suggestions, we should compile a list together and send it off :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Ladies, I had an e-mail about the study, I am now doing it just got to send the consent form back :)


----------



## Kitsia

Hey, welcome to the club !!! I am just testing my first OPK :) trying to decide negative or positive. I think it's negative :) 

Did you get your OPK's yet ?


----------



## MrsHowley81

No not yet, I suppose they won't send them until they have received consent :) What opk's are you using, I used to use them before I got the monitor, I also used the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, So it shouldn't be too hard to get to grips with again :)


----------



## Kitsia

I used to use Clear Blue digitals, the ones with smiley face. I read DF does not recommend digital OPK's. They are sending out First Response Easy-Read Ovulation test. The ones with two pink lines. At first I was not sure if I got positive or not, but I compared my result with other peoples pictures and I am confident it is still negative. But not too far now :)


----------



## kaye

hi ladies, how are we all? Any good news to share? 

Well i had quite a dramatic temp drop last night, so should i now be waiting to see if it rises tomorrow, when will ovulation happen, So confused. 
Im on cd9. 

thanks in advance xxx babydust to all xx


----------



## Kitsia

Hey Kaye, I get dramatic drops very often but as I said, my temperatures are always adjusted by DF specialists or by the program itself. I got dramatic drop few days ago but it was brought up so it does not look as dramatic anymore. 
For my First cycle I had a drop right before ovulation, for the second one I only had a slight increase. No dramatic drop and no increase. Two cycles looking very different from each other. 
I am also on CD9 !!! Should be ovulating any time soon as I got positive OPK this morning. Well, at least I think it was positive :) 

I will upload my chart when I get home from work so you can have a look what I get if you want to.


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Hey Kaye, I get dramatic drops very often but as I said, my temperatures are always adjusted by DF specialists or by the program itself. I got dramatic drop few days ago but it was brought up so it does not look as dramatic anymore.
> For my First cycle I had a drop right before ovulation, for the second one I only had a slight increase. No dramatic drop and no increase. Two cycles looking very different from each other.
> I am also on CD9 !!! Should be ovulating any time soon as I got positive OPK this morning. Well, at least I think it was positive :)
> 
> I will upload my chart when I get home from work so you can have a look what I get if you want to.

Oh yes please if you dont mind, thank you


----------



## Kitsia

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF22112011.png

Here is the latest chart as I see it today. The temperature drop that you see on the 21st is at 34.98C but yesterday it was at 34.79C.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow Looks good Kitsia, it could well be, I think I am ovulating today, I know that it is probably impossible for me to conceive before my Laparascopy and Hysteroscopy but I still like seeing if I am ovulating and BD'ing just to make sure :) x


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> Wow Looks good Kitsia, it could well be, I think I am ovulating today, I know that it is probably impossible for me to conceive before my Laparascopy and Hysteroscopy but I still like seeing if I am ovulating and BD'ing just to make sure :) x

You never know, keep trying. Miracles do happen in the world!! After all it only takes one, like that durex add say :winkwink:


----------



## Kitsia

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF23112011.png
Good morning ladies. Here is my todays chart. As you can see the temperature drop that I had on 21st has disappeared. It went up from 34.79 to 34.98 and then to 35.15. 
I have also got positive OPK for the second day in a row. It has never happened before when I used CB Digital. Maybe I am reading it wrong, but the test line is darker than control so it must be positive.
Mrs Howley, have you had positives OPK's two days in a row ?


----------



## kaye

im getting confused, sorry im a nightmare but i have never even charted before. what should i be looking out for on temperatures to show ovulation? 

Good luck Krista! Have fun babymaking, and fingers crossed you catch the egg xx 

My chart and reader showing green days  so exciting when i seen them, i know its only guide this month has they have gone off my last 3 cycles to get info as, this morning my 4th temperature been entered. Excited all the same. 

babydust to us all xx


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye, I have never charted before either and was very confused at the beginning. I did a charting course on fertility friend website. They explain everything very well and have different type of tests and quizzes so you can test your knowledge. It has helped me a lot to understand what to look for on your chart. And it is free for the first month VIP access. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Kitsia

Hey girlies, how are you getting on ? Any news on ovulation yet ?

I have finally got a reply from DF support in relation to my green days. They have agreed that the monitor predicted it incorrectly and moved them back. Good I was not relying on it 100% as I would have missed my fertile window :growlmad:.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi ladies, I'm going to join this thread as its recent (which is always good) and also because I am considering purchasing a DuoFertility. The reason I want to purchase is mostly to help with timing.

I started charting at the beginning of this months period (22nd) and my temps seemed quite low, at around 35.19 and today's 35.85. My chart doesn't go down this low, so instantly I thought something was wrong with me. However looking at DF charts you guys have up loaded, it see your temps are similar.

I am 26 and fiancé is 27. No children yet.

What sort of temps do you average at on duofertility records?


----------



## Kitsia

Welcome PinkiSexi,

My lowest temperature was below 35. I think around 34.5. I was a bit worried at first but then I saw other charts were quite low as well. It even says in the manual that your temperatures are lower because it is your skin temperature and not oral or vaginal.


----------



## kaye

Hi pinkisexi, 

Mine have all been low so far since saturday.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I've been taking mine orally with a thermometer, will attempt an underarm temp tomorrow morning.

I shall be ordering my duo fertility tomorrow I think.

Do they phone you when you order? And also do you order from their website or from their website or from Boots. I'd be interested to know if their is any difference. 

Thanks girls!


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> I've been taking mine orally with a thermometer, will attempt an underarm temp tomorrow morning.
> 
> I shall be ordering my duo fertility tomorrow I think.
> 
> Do they phone you when you order? And also do you order from their website or from their website or from Boots. I'd be interested to know if their is any difference.
> 
> Thanks girls!

I got mine from their website. I am not in UK and could not get in in Boots. But I think Boots is more expensive. 
I only got an email, no phone call.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I'll probably order from the website, although boots is more expensive, it does give points back of around £25. I was just concerned that the service wouldn't be the same. I do notice that there are colour options on the DF website, so I'll buy it there.

Could someone give me a brief run down of the abbreviations you guys use, as I'm a complete newbie and have absolutely no idea what you are on about. 

To the other people on this thread, I enjoy hearing your success stories, so please keep updating.


----------



## Kitsia

I am new myself but you pick up all abbreviations quite easily. Here are some:
CD - Cycle Day
DPO - Day Post Ovulation
TTC - Trying to Conceive
CM - Cervical Mucus
EWCM - Egg White Cervical Mucus
BD - Baby Dance 
DF - Duo Fertility
FF - Fertility Friend 

I hope this helps :)

P.S. Below is a link to all abbreviations: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks Kitsia. 

Just an update - I did underarm temp this morning and its still around 35.5. I'm not to worried though, as all you guys seem to be the same. I can't do with taking my own temp, I was so half asleep this am that I didn't even turn the bloody thing on, I was just waiting for the beep that never came!


----------



## Kitsia

Wow, looks like I have ovulated on CD10. Three cycles three different ovulation dates. I am going backwards, CD12, CD11 and now CD10. If I continue like this I will soon be ovulating during my period :wacko: I got my timing right though :happydance:

Kaye, how are you getting on ?


----------



## kaye

Hi everyone, 

Well here is my chart so far, my hubby been on nights so havent been able to dtd, but tonight we should be. 
Duo said they have given me green days but obviously this cycle won't be accruate as only just started using monitor. I dont understand chart so if you think anything means anything let me know?? My temps are low is this normal 


ha ha ha how do i put my chart on here?


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well here is my chart so far, my hubby been on nights so havent been able to dtd, but tonight we should be.
> Duo said they have given me green days but obviously this cycle won't be accruate as only just started using monitor. I dont understand chart so if you think anything means anything let me know?? My temps are low is this normal
> 
> 
> ha ha ha how do i put my chart on here?

I used https://photobucket.com/ to upload pictures and then just copy a link.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi, me again. 

I ordered my DuoFertilty yesterday, I got my receipt from online and kept it, then shortly after I got an email from DF saying click here to create a log in. 

After that I haven't received anything else, no confirmation saying how long delivery takes and no thanks for purchasing! I'm not sure if it's because I completed my purchase on a Saturday, or if they don't have a very sophisticated check out system like I'm used to (as a regular online shopper). 

What was it like for everyone else?


----------



## Kitsia

Yep , it was the same for me. You just get it by post, no tracking number or other stuff like that. I think delivery times were mentioned somewhere on their website. Which color did you get at the end ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

I decided on the Moroccan Green. I'm quite a girly girl, but I didn't like the shade of pink or purple. What colour do you have?


----------



## Kitsia

I got black. I was going for white but l changed my mind at the end :) 

Actually I was wrong saying that I did not receive anything when I placed my order. I went through all my emails from duo fertility and found a thank you for you purchase and your order has been shipped. I'd say you will get it tomorrow.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Yeah I thought it would probably come on Monday, I get the impression that everything is done by a person rather than a computer with this company. I can't wait for it to arrive, although I am slightly concerned about where the thermometer patch sticks, does it stick over your deodorant and also do you have to remove it every day for baths and showers?


----------



## Kitsia

I stick mine under my bra. I found it safer this way. I nearly lost it a couple of times when I used it in my armpit. You have to stick it on a clean skin which means you can not stick it over your deodorant. I still wear it when I shower as it is waterproof but my skin gets itchy afterwards and I change it anyway. Few times I accidentally ripped it off. It came off with my skin :) I still have brown marks on my side.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Do the instructions say you can stick in under your bra? Are there specific places you can stick it? I have quite sensitive skin, so I am worried I'll have problems with the sticky patches, and also I have a bath everyday, so I wonder what effect this would have on my temps. Oh dear, so many questions. Lol.


----------



## Kitsia

Yep, you can stick it underneath , below or above your bra. It's in the manual and in the video on their website. Here is a link: 
https://www.duofertility.com/duofertility/product-video-demos


----------



## Kitsia

Oh, some people purchase an armband if they have a very sensitive skin and can not wear the adcheasives.


----------



## PinkiSexi

That was really helpful, thanks. I'll probably put mine under the bra too, it would make more sence. I'm always OTT on deodorant.

Do you email DF for more stickers when you need them?


----------



## Kitsia

I haven't yet as I still have some. You get 40 of them with your monitor.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Oh I'm sure I'll figure it all out. Also can I ask if it's ok to remove your patch for a period of time, for example to go swimming etc?


----------



## Kitsia

It says it's OK as long as you wear it at night when you sleep. I cant see myself wearing it during day at summer time. I hope I'll be prego by then :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Yeah I'd hope so too! My little sis is expecting a baby to arrive next week. She already knows its a girl and only found out she was expecting in the 7th month. I say little sis, she's actually an adult, but always will be my little sis.


----------



## kaye

https://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/?action=view&current=cd13.png



Hi Ladies, heres my chart so far. Dont really understand but thought i would share. 

How you getting on Krista, i know you said you ovulates cd10, so did you dtd around that time enough?


----------



## kaye

oops its not attached, doing something wrong i will try again


----------



## kaye

https://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/?action=view&current=kaye.png


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye,

You are going up. Its hard to say but it could be that you've ovulated yesterday. See how your temperatures are for next coming days. Usually ovulation could be detected after 3 temperatures above the previous 6. So your temps should stay elevated for the next two days to confirm this. 

I'll upload mine in a minute


----------



## Kitsia

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/27112011.png

Here is mine. DF has not confirmed ovulation yet (they are always late) but according to OPK result, fertile CM pattern, slight shift in temperature and Fertility Friend I have ovulated on CD10. 

I BD'ed a lot around CD10 and Fertility Friend gave me High Score :D. I hope it is right. Below is a screenshot from FF. I know it probably means nothing but It makes me feel better when I see that at least I got timing right. :happydance:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/ScreenShot2011-11-27at185132.png


----------



## kaye

oh yeah, you deffo dtd enough at the right times. Hope you get your BFP this month!
good luck xx 

i need to get my head around this charting, i have all the lessons in my inbox from fertility friend so i am going to have a very good read.


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> oh yeah, you deffo dtd enough at the right times. Hope you get your BFP this month!
> good luck xx
> 
> i need to get my head around this charting, i have all the lessons in my inbox from fertility friend so i am going to have a very good read.

I also compare my chart with other peoples with the same ovulation day. I thought I was ovulating way too early but there are so many charts with ovulation on the same day and they ended up with BFP. This helps me stay positive and hope for the best :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Here we are I have a chart from Today and one from the 25th look at the temps, mine have been changed too, but I also got an e-mail saying I have not ovulated yet, Looks like I did to me
 



Attached Files:







Chart 25th nov.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10









CHART.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kitsia

I'd say you did !! What's up with all those emails. I got it last month but I emailed back to say that I did because of all the other signs and they agreed with me. I hope I will not get it this month.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yeah I will give it a couple of days and see if they think I ovulated on Friday and if they don't agree, I am gonna e-mail cos I know I have ovulated, This is the first time except for the first month this has happened, but it makes you worry when they say you haven't ovulated they should say that you haven't yet and to continue to bd not say it is normal for women to not ovulate sometimes, cos you might give up and then ovulate a few days later than normal, Like I have grrr


----------



## Kitsia

Tomorrow you will probably have 3 temperatures above lower 6. Any system should be able to confirm ovulation at this point. I get very little shift in my temps so I understand it could be confusing. But yours is very clear. I'd say you'll have it confirmed tomorrow morning. 
Emails like this could be very annoying especially when you know you have ovulated. I was very upset when I got mine. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kitsia

Hello Ladies,

Just checking how you are getting on? 

I am after discovering that in Ireland none of infertility treatments are covered by private insurances or the state. I'll better start saving up then. A friend of mine had IVF treatment and had to pay over 6000 EUR which was not covered by her private insurance. I really hoped at least check up tests would be covered or so :cry:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Move to the UK! Hopefully you'll not need it now you have DF! 

I phoned DF today and they informed me that I won't receive an email until they dispatch it.


----------



## Kitsia

I hope DF will work and I can stay where I am :D 

When will it arrive then ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

They said the next two days, but she was quite sketchy on the phone. 

Looking forward to getting started with it!


----------



## kaye

Good luck Pinkisexi, hope you enjoy using it! You really do forget its there  

Kitsia - how you doing? Have they confirmed ovulation? 

Mrshowley - hows things your end too?

I asked them yesterday when i would know if i have ovulates (i know first cycle and only been doing it 11 days, but im impatient!) and they replied saying 

Given that it is your first cycle, it is difficult to give you an exact date with so little information, but ovulation has definitely occured. Either on the 24th or the 26th. You will see a red line appear in a few days which will confirm the exact date.

So thats either cd10 or cd12. My temps dropped though today. I have no idea what i am doing lol.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I've still not received my email, but came home today to find a royal mail calling card saying they missed me! So annoying!

Ps it sounds confusing for you Kay! But for your first cycle it's pretty good.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Not too bad Kaye, still not got my line yet, to confirm ovulation, it doesn't really matter this month, got my Laparoscopy and Hyesteroscopy in 6 days so I am actually hoping I am not pregnant as this will most certainly cause a miscarriage, but it would still be nice to have confirmed even though I know I have. Kaye your temp drop could mean anything dare I even suggest this, but it could be implantation dip f'xs x


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye,

I guess you ovulated on CD12. I can't wait to see it :yipee:

Mine is not confirmed yet. I think we will get confirmation around the same day as I think I've ovulated on CD10. 

My temperatures are constantly swinging up and down. My boobs start hurting today :blush: , I'd say my hormons are changing and I'll get a temperature raise tomorrow morning. It's amazing how you become aware of your body and notice every little change.

Here is my latest chart. 

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF29112011.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

What do the green bits mean and is that vertical line your ovulation?


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> What do the green bits mean and is that vertical line your ovulation?

Green means your fertile window. Red line is your ovulation day.


----------



## PinkiSexi

So when you say you ovulated on cycle day 10 or 12, that's counting from day one of your period?


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> So when you say you ovulated on cycle day 10 or 12, that's counting from day one of your period?

Yes, exactly. You are learning it fast :thumbup:


----------



## PinkiSexi

This amazes me, as I have been tracking my period date using an iPhone all called period tracker for almost 2 years now. Every month it predicts my period start date exactly, which obviously has its benefits, but all the time I have been using this app I have believed that my ovulation date was around day 17. It just shows how important it is to chart temperature!


----------



## Kitsia

Ya, I was using P Tracker on my iphone for a year. My periods were always right but I was not sure about ovulation date and since I usually have 27/28 day cycles it always predicted ovulation around CD14. Now that I've got DF I see how important temperatures are and that I ovulate earlier than I thought.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I'll still use p tracker, as it's defo great for period calculations. 

I should hopefully have my DF tomorrow, as I'm collecting my parcels from the sorting office at 7am before I catch my train to London :)


----------



## Kitsia

I was using PTracker with DF together but then I got Fertility Friend app for IPhone and I had to give up one. :) 

Good luck with your DF tomorrow!


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> Not too bad Kaye, still not got my line yet, to confirm ovulation, it doesn't really matter this month, got my Laparoscopy and Hyesteroscopy in 6 days so I am actually hoping I am not pregnant as this will most certainly cause a miscarriage, but it would still be nice to have confirmed even though I know I have. Kaye your temp drop could mean anything dare I even suggest this, but it could be implantation dip f'xs x

Thanks xx 
Goof luck with laparoscopy and Hyesteroscopy, you will soon have your bfp xx


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Hi Kaye,
> 
> I guess you ovulated on CD12. I can't wait to see it :yipee:
> 
> Mine is not confirmed yet. I think we will get confirmation around the same day as I think I've ovulated on CD10.
> 
> My temperatures are constantly swinging up and down. My boobs start hurting today :blush: , I'd say my hormons are changing and I'll get a temperature raise tomorrow morning. It's amazing how you become aware of your body and notice every little change.
> 
> Here is my latest chart.
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF29112011.png

I cant wait to get in tune with my body too. 

Good luck xx


----------



## kaye

[IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/chartcycle1.png[/IMG]


Hi Ladies 

This is my latest chart and my temp dropped even lower again, so im guessing we are already out this month. Im very concerned how low my temps are too. 

I need to stop obessesing already!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Maybe it's low for the reason the other lady said? Can't remember her name.


----------



## kaye

just had hubbys 3rd sperm test and it gone worse! 

Appearance: Normal 
Volume: 5ml 
ph: 7.5

Motility - 11% Rapid Profressive 
39% Slow or sluggish progressive 
20% non-progressive motility 
30% immotile 

Count 28.8 million/ml (so total count 144 million) 

Morphology 14.6%


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> just had hubbys 3rd sperm test and it gone worse!
> 
> Appearance: Normal
> Volume: 5ml
> ph: 7.5
> 
> Motility - 11% Rapid Profressive
> 39% Slow or sluggish progressive
> 20% non-progressive motility
> 30% immotile
> 
> Count 28.8 million/ml (so total count 144 million)
> 
> Morphology 14.6%

What should it be to be classed as normal?


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> just had hubbys 3rd sperm test and it gone worse!
> 
> Appearance: Normal
> Volume: 5ml
> ph: 7.5
> 
> Motility - 11% Rapid Profressive
> 39% Slow or sluggish progressive
> 20% non-progressive motility
> 30% immotile
> 
> Count 28.8 million/ml (so total count 144 million)
> 
> Morphology 14.6%
> 
> What should it be to be classed as normal?Click to expand...


i think who guidelines say it should be at least 20 million per ml (so just over) 
at least 15% morphology 
50% should be fast & Slow added together (so i just get that but more slow and sluggish) 

last time though he had 67 million per million


----------



## Kitsia

Oh gosh, I know nothing about sperm. My boyfriend has 2 kids from his first marriage so I guess the problem is in me. 

Is there any way to improve the quality of sperm ?


----------



## Kitsia

oh no, just got my ovulation confirmed. They marked it on CD15. This can't be right !!! It just does not make sense. I am emailing them again.



https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF301111.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> oh no, just got my ovulation confirmed. They marked it on CD15. This can't be right !!! It just does not make sense. I am emailing them again.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF301111.png

Do you think it's because your temp dropped just before? As the rise happened after the slight drop? Perhaps they are working on the principle that your temps rise after ovulation.


----------



## Kitsia

I think because I got temperature shift last night. But I get them in the middle of cycle for some reasons. If you look at last month I had a big rise on November 6th as well. I am really confused whats going on and becoming way too obsessed about it. I read that it is possible to get positive OPK but your body fails to ovulate and tries again thus temperature raise a lot later. 

Anyway, I emailed DF. I hope to get answer tomorrow. 

How about you, did you open your box yet ?


----------



## MrsHowley81

I have the opposite problem, I had a temp drop, and then a massive rise a couple of days later and I thought that was my ovulation yet they have confirmed it at cd13 which seems weird to me
 



Attached Files:







chart 30th dec.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsHowley81

it looks like I actually ovulated on cd 17 what do you think?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Yes received it today. Collected it this morning and had it with me all day at work. I've just opened it now and about to have a read. I think I shall start wearing it at the weekend, as I'm going to a hotel tomorrow until Sat with my fiancé. I just haven't got time to sort it all out. I'd rather sit down and do it properly on Sunday. 

I hope DF give you some answers.


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> it looks like I actually ovulated on cd 17 what do you think?

They could be right. It is hard to say without seeing other signs. Have you start using OPK's yet ? Whats your usual LP ? Mine was 16 days for the past two cycles. So if I ovulated on CD10 I would get AF on CD26 which is a bit early for me (usually 27/28 days cycle) but it has happend before. But if I did on CD15 my AF should start on CD31. I have never had cycle that long.


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> Yes received it today. Collected it this morning and had it with me all day at work. I've just opened it now and about to have a read. I think I shall start wearing it at the weekend, as I'm going to a hotel tomorrow until Sat with my fiancé. I just haven't got time to sort it all out. I'd rather sit down and do it properly on Sunday.
> 
> I hope DF give you some answers.

Oh gosh, you are so patient. I would have probably opened it at work and stuck it on in the ladies bathroom :haha:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Haha. I was tempted to get it out an read the book, but I wouldn't have had the privacy, even in my office. Plus I am always so busy that lunch is a rarity. 

I am looking forward to getting started, but can't see what difference these two days will make. Plus also I've got washing and packing to do for two nights away :( 

I've got my book out now and will have a read before bed :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Haha. I was tempted to get it out an read the book, but I wouldn't have had the privacy, even in my office. Plus I am always so busy that lunch is a rarity. 

I am looking forward to getting started, but can't see what difference these two days will make. Plus also I've got washing and packing to do for two nights away :( 

I've got my book out now and will have a read before bed :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello ladies, got my Fertility Report today, Seems my cycles are normal, Here it is
 



Attached Files:







Fertility Report.pdf
File size: 342.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello ladies, got my Fertility Report today, Seems my cycles are normal, Here it is

Hi 

Very interesting. Least your cycles are normal which is very good.. Sorry to read the part about a possible pregnancy. 

Good luck with your other procedures.


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Well i feel slightly better about sperm results as i had to send them to duo and i was worried they might have said we werent eligible for the money back guarantee. Howevery they said they don't see anything concerning with them results. So they must still think we can get pg


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well i feel slightly better about sperm results as i had to send them to duo and i was worried they might have said we werent eligible for the money back guarantee. Howevery they said they don't see anything concerning with them results. So they must still think we can get pg

That is very good news Kaye. You must feel much better now.


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello ladies, got my Fertility Report today, Seems my cycles are normal, Here it is

Thanks for the report MrsHowley. It is very interesting especially about possible pregnancy at cycle 4. First cycle I got their email saying that I might be pregnant. I was not, but it must mean that something possible is happening. I wonder if its good or bad though. 

How do you feel about your lap coming up ?


----------



## Kitsia

I did not get reply from DF yet but I am after checking my monitor and guess what, my ovulation date was moved back to CD10. :happydance: My timing was right !!!! I wonder why it keeps happening to me though :-k

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/df1122011.png


----------



## MrsHowley81

Kitsia, I think that maybe it just takes longer to adjust to some peoples bodies, I don't really know. 
Not feeling too bad about my lap atm, I just want to get it over with then we will have a clear idea what the problem is and get me fixed so I can conceive :)


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> I did not get reply from DF yet but I am after checking my monitor and guess what, my ovulation date was moved back to CD10. :happydance: My timing was right !!!! I wonder why it keeps happening to me though :-k
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/df1122011.png

oh brilliant news, and you have dtd loads on the green days :winkwink:


----------



## PinkiSexi

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello ladies, got my Fertility Report today, Seems my cycles are normal, Here it is

Wow this is really detailed and so interesting how much they can tell about you from your temps.


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello ladies, got my Fertility Report today, Seems my cycles are normal, Here it is

Hi MrsHowley, 
Would you be able to post your chart from cycle1 at all?
My last cd21 bloods were low preogesterone, but cycles regular so think i might be having some anonulatory cycle too 

thanks


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, got my Fertility Report today, Seems my cycles are normal, Here it is
> 
> Wow this is really detailed and so interesting how much they can tell about you from your temps.Click to expand...

It really is interesting isnt it. I can't wait till i get mine, roll on March lol.


----------



## choccielover

Hi guys. Sorry I've been missing for a while. Received my Fertilty report also.
 



Attached Files:







Fertility Report.pdf
File size: 254.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Ladies, how are you all??
Got my opk's so I can now start the study :)
Kaye have attached my first chart for you
Wow Choccie that is so promising :)
 



Attached Files:







first chart.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kitsia

Wow, those reports are interesting. I cant wait to get mine. 

Choccielover, how did they know you were on vitamin B6? Did you put a note in the system? I start taking 'Pregnacare conception' this month. Maybe I should put a note in about it. I did not know vitamin B can affect your temperatures. 

I got a reply from DF about my ovulation. They say that I have a slightly unusual pattern in my LH phase. I have noticed that alright but have no clue what it means. My temperatures rose even higher last night and it happens around 8 DPO :-k Anyway, they say they made some adjustments to the system so I should get correct ovulation date going forward. 

I have also noticed that MrsHowley and Choccielover have 'normal' temperature rise at ovulation ranging from 0.59 to 0.74°C. Mine is 0.07 to 0.19 :shock: That can't be normal, can it ?


----------



## angelluvbilly

Hello Ladies, defo interested in the df but not sure I could ever afford to get it. Hope that you all get your bfp!


----------



## PocoHR

I just sent away for my suitability consultation! I am going to buy this for myself for Christmas, and I am so excited. I really hope it helps us. I want to try it before going to see specialists.


----------



## MrsHowley81

PocoHR said:


> I just sent away for my suitability consultation! I am going to buy this for myself for Christmas, and I am so excited. I really hope it helps us. I want to try it before going to see specialists.

That is great news :)


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I've been umming and ahhing about DF but after reading those reports I'm a bit more in favour than I was.

We're going back to the GP on the 14th to discuss my blood results (still waiting for one to come back, but otherwise I'm "normal") to ask for a SA for my OH. Once SA results are back, I'm considering getting a DF. Had better start saving now!


----------



## Kitsia

PocoHR said:


> I just sent away for my suitability consultation! I am going to buy this for myself for Christmas, and I am so excited. I really hope it helps us. I want to try it before going to see specialists.

Happy Christmas PocoHR :) I hope you will get it soon.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi guys, I'm back from hubby's business trip! I shall be starting DF tonight! I've just got to get it hooked up to the laptop to get it going, then I'm good to go :)


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> Hi guys, I'm back from hubby's business trip! I shall be starting DF tonight! I've just got to get it hooked up to the laptop to get it going, then I'm good to go :)

Welcome back . I hope you enjoyed the trip! Good luck on your first day with DF


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks Hun. Just loaded up DF to the pc and added in all my data. At the moment I have a chart full of hearts lol. I stuck on patch thingy and the first one fell off! I've re stuck and will hope for the best :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

My second patch fell off too! :( 

I've put my bra on and it's held securely under there now.
I'm not entirely sure if they are going to ever stick? Is it just me?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pinki just e-mail them and they will send you a test pack and you can try which ones suit you best and then they will supply you with the ones that you like, I had to change mine as I got allergic reactions to them :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks MrsH. I'll send an email right now. I have really sensitive skin, so I'm concerned I'll have that problem too.


----------



## Kitsia

I got two packs, one keeps falling off the other one is fine, but I nearly finished them. I keep it under my bra anyway. It's a bit problematick at night though.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I can see I'll need to start wearing my bra to bed to make it stay in place. I do probably have a bra / cropped vest top that might work too. I'll give it a go :)


----------



## Kitsia

Mrs Howley, best of luck tomorrow.! I hope they'll be able to fix you and you get BFP very soon :) I keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## kaye

oh is that your lap tomorrow mrshowley? Good luck with it, and yes i agree with Kitsia, hope they fix you and you get your BFP soon


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi guys, just a quick check in. I've finally got a chart with two sets of temps on and also green days that have appeared around today and the next two days. 

I'm really amazed, as I never considered this early being a fertile time when I just went by my p tracker. 

It's so relaxing to know your temps are being done for you! I like waking up to upload the data :) I'm sure to novelty will wear off!


----------



## Kitsia

Dont rely 100% on your green days for the first cycle. It is more than likely that it is incorrect. Since the monitor has no historic data of your ovulation it can not predict exact fertile period. I think it's going by average accepted norm. I have put average cycle as 28 days when filling in personal data. This gave me green days around cd14 for the first cycle which was too late for me as I ovulate between cd10 and cd12. 
Are you using OPK's? It could help you to pinpoint ovulation date before the monitor adjust to your cycles.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye, 

How is your chart looking ? Any chance of late ovulation ?


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Hi Kaye,
> 
> How is your chart looking ? Any chance of late ovulation ?

Hi, 

they have changed it to cycle day 17 now. However its a faint red line so that means there not sure on the exact date i think. 
What do you think of my chart?
Hows yours going? temps still rising? 



IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/Chartcd22.png[/IMG]


----------



## kaye

sorry stressing out how to post the image


[IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/Chartcd22.png[/IMG]


----------



## Kitsia

Oh ye, looks like it could be CD17. At least you know you are ovulating. I was so upset when they were not sure if I did.

I am not sure about the color of the line. Should it be darker than this ? Mine all look faint.

Here is my chart. My temps are doing usual thing, going up and down and then up again right before AF. I expect AF to arrive on Saturday. I thought it would be marked by a red window or so but it is not. Maybe I am mistaken something. 
I can't wait for my next cycle, I assume I'll get a report after that. Can't wait to see it. Gosh I am so impatient :wohoo:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF05122011.png


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Oh ye, looks like it could be CD17. At least you know you are ovulating. I was so upset when they were not sure if I did.
> 
> I am not sure about the color of the line. Should it be darker than this ? Mine all look faint.
> 
> Here is my chart. My temps are doing usual thing, going up and down and then up again right before AF. I expect AF to arrive on Saturday. I thought it would be marked by a red window or so but it is not. Maybe I am mistaken something.
> I can't wait for my next cycle, I assume I'll get a report after that. Can't wait to see it. Gosh I am so impatient :wohoo:
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF05122011.png



Oh yeah, they sent me an e-mail the other day about the red line, saying when its faint they can't be sure of exacts date but if very dark then monitor is confident you ovulated on that exact date. something like that. 

I am sure AF due for me on saturday or sunday something like that. So does you temp rise then drop for AF? What should i be looking out for? 

So are you on cycle 3 now the? do you get report straight after your 4th month? 
Good luck i hope the witch doesnt show. Im pretty sure she will for me as i have sore boobs already :-(


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Dont rely 100% on your green days for the first cycle. It is more than likely that it is incorrect. Since the monitor has no historic data of your ovulation it can not predict exact fertile period. I think it's going by average accepted norm. I have put average cycle as 28 days when filling in personal data. This gave me green days around cd14 for the first cycle which was too late for me as I ovulate between cd10 and cd12.
> Are you using OPK's? It could help you to pinpoint ovulation date before the monitor adjust to your cycles.

Yeah not relying on chart just yet. In fact I'm rather hoping it changes to a couple of days earlier. 

I didn't have to put in my average cycle? I'm pretty sure it just asked me for my last 3 period dates, which I took straight from my P Tracker.

I haven't bothered with OPK's, but do have some here. 

I'll upload a chart when there is enough info to look at.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Pinki, you are right, I put in my last period dates which worked out as average of 28. In fact I took all data from PTracker for the last year. So I only had period dates and loads of hearts :) 

Kaye, I am on my cycle 3 now. I am not sure when you get that report but it looks like other girls got it after 4 cycles. So I hope to get it in January.

I am sure about AF too. I got all my usual symptoms so I know it's on its way :witch: Not even going to test this month. I am sick of getting BFN's all the time.

P.S. Usually my temp goes down a little bit and then AF starts. If you are pregnant it should stay elevated.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, How are you getting on? Just to let you know looks like I will be leaving you to look after rhis thread, My Laparoscopy went well, but the damage to my tubes is too extensive I have scar tissue and my tubes are stuck to my uterus, but my ovaries are absolutely fine so we are going to be starting IVF, Please keep me updated and I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## J to the c

Good luck mrs howley, the ivf will get you there in the end. Thanks for your helpful posts. All the best. X


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Ladies, How are you getting on? Just to let you know looks like I will be leaving you to look after rhis thread, My Laparoscopy went well, but the damage to my tubes is too extensive I have scar tissue and my tubes are stuck to my uterus, but my ovaries are absolutely fine so we are going to be starting IVF, Please keep me updated and I wish you all the luck in the world xx

Hi Mrshowley

Hope you are ok? Sorry about the the damage being too extensive. However massive good luck on your IVF journey, i truly wish you all the best and lots of baby dust too. Im sure you will be sharing your BFP news with us soon.
Thanks for starting this thread too. 

Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: and well wishes xxxx


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Ladies, How are you getting on? Just to let you know looks like I will be leaving you to look after rhis thread, My Laparoscopy went well, but the damage to my tubes is too extensive I have scar tissue and my tubes are stuck to my uterus, but my ovaries are absolutely fine so we are going to be starting IVF, Please keep me updated and I wish you all the luck in the world xx

I am so sorry to hear about extensive damage to your tubes. I wish you best of luck with IVF and hope you get your BFP very soon. 

Thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi guys, a little update. Temps have been steady so far, very little fluctuation, then last night a massive dip appeared. 

I know this sounds silly, but being cold wouldn't cause that, would it? Random question. 

Wanted to upload my chart, but at the moment it is slightly beyond me.


----------



## kaye

i had 2 dips on my chart and if it followed by 3 or more higher temps that could indicate ovulation i think? Im still learning lol.


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

I had an e-mail from Duo saying that my chart showing all the right signs post ovulation as my temps are raised and that they want to reassure me the we DTD the right times. 

I cant tell you how happy i am, just to know i am ovulating. I have had cycle 21 bloods that have confirmed ovulation and then that i have suggested that i havent so this has really re-assured me.

Anyway here is a copy of my chart on cd25. What you think? 

[IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cd25cycle1.png[/IMG]


----------



## PinkiSexi

Looks like they put your ovulation on your dip, so perhaps that what it was. It's gone back up a little today.


----------



## PinkiSexi

PocoHR said:


> I think that sounds encouraging! Everything I have is crossed for you, how amazing would it be to get your bfp this month??
> 
> I am doing well thanks for asking (recovering nicely!). If you are pregnant, I am getting an HSG and a duo fertility monitor when I get back on my feet again, first thing




kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had an e-mail from Duo saying that my chart showing all the right signs post ovulation as my temps are raised and that they want to reassure me the we DTD the right times.
> 
> I cant tell you how happy i am, just to know i am ovulating. I have had cycle 21 bloods that have confirmed ovulation and then that i have suggested that i havent so this has really re-assured me.
> 
> Anyway here is a copy of my chart on cd25. What you think?
> 
> [IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cd25cycle1.png[/IMG]

Looks interesting. It definitely feels good to know what your body is doing! Im quite liking it too. Glad you got the confirmation you wanted.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye,

Your chart looks so beautiful. Your temps are elevated and so stable. Lets hope it will stay this way and you get BFP this month. Your timing was perfect so you have a very good chance I'd say.


----------



## PinkiSexi

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/0812.png

My current chart (forgive me if it doesnt work)


----------



## Kitsia

It works !!! It's hart to say anything yet since only few days you are using it


----------



## kaye

Yay it worked. 
nice to see your chart, this is gonna be interesting seeing everyones charts all the time.

Well dont know about you ladies but im actually nervous plugging the reader in now incase my temps drop. AF due Sunday, praying she doesnt. 
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Kitsia

Mine went up this morning, but I have all AF signs now . May temps will drop tomorrow and It wil come on Saturday right on time as usual. She is always punctual :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

At least it has lots of red hearts. Lol. 

I'm interested in what my temps are doing now. I wonder if it's going back up now! Only time will tell :)

Good luck Kaye! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> At least it has lots of red hearts. Lol.
> 
> xx

Yep, you were very busy on that business trip :winkwink:


----------



## Kitsia

Here is mine, no hearts for me as I am sitting my final exams at the moment. Sleeping on my books every night :sad1:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF08122011.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Here is mine, no hearts for me as I am sitting my final exams at the moment. Sleeping on my books every night :sad1:
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF08122011.png

Doesn't look like your missing out on anything there Kitsia ;) 

My temp has shot up last night, higher than all the other temps I've had. I'll be interested to see if it goes higher!


----------



## kaye

Kitsia - your chart looks good to me! Good Luck 

My temp has dropped already this morning :-( gutted, guess that means im out and af will show on sunday. 

Pinkisexi - Good luck, hopefully this means you ovulated if you get another few higher temps.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Does anyone know which adhesives in the test pack are sensitive ones? I'm getting a sore red mark now :(


----------



## MrsHowley81

L2 or L3, I had to use those ones :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

MrsHowley81 said:


> L2 or L3, I had to use those ones :)

Thank you :)


----------



## kaye

kaye said:


> Kitsia - your chart looks good to me! Good Luck
> 
> My temp has dropped already this morning :-( gutted, guess that means im out and af will show on sunday.
> 
> Pinkisexi - Good luck, hopefully this means you ovulated if you get another few higher temps.

Gutted, just been to loo and im spotting already! 
So does the probably mean Lutheal Phase defect? So upset that the witch is on her way. Another failed month :-(


----------



## MrsHowley81

Awww :hugs: :hugs:
Get on the Vitamin b6 x


----------



## kaye

ive been taking agnus castus. Should i take b6 aswell? 

thanks for your help. 
How are you feeling Mrshowley?


----------



## MrsHowley81

To be honest, I didn't get on well with Angus Castus, I didn't see much difference and it gave me mega headaches, I found with b6 I noticed a difference straight away pretty much and if having a short Luteal phase was my problem then I would of been sorted, I don't really know about taking them together and wouldn't like to suggest anything like that but it probably is safe, I know that Dou Fertility do recommend taking b6 if you have a short Luteal Phase, but personally I think you should try anything I did and if my problems are not what they are then I would of got pregnant, try everything and anything and take what ever the doctors suggest.
I am feeling fine physically, mentally it has been a lot to absorb, but I am sure once I get my head round it all and my first IVF appointment comes through I will be dancing on the rooftops :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Got my confirmation e-mail of sending my monitor back, that means it's official now, I am no longer a Duo Fertility user, I gonna let the wonder of science work it's magic instead and end up with 2 babies :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

MrsHowley81 said:


> Got my confirmation e-mail of sending my monitor back, that means it's official now, I am no longer a Duo Fertility user, I gonna let the wonder of science work it's magic instead and end up with 2 babies :)

Maybe twins :) Good luck Mrs Howley!


----------



## kaye

MrsHowley81 said:


> To be honest, I didn't get on well with Angus Castus, I didn't see much difference and it gave me mega headaches, I found with b6 I noticed a difference straight away pretty much and if having a short Luteal phase was my problem then I would of been sorted, I don't really know about taking them together and wouldn't like to suggest anything like that but it probably is safe, I know that Dou Fertility do recommend taking b6 if you have a short Luteal Phase, but personally I think you should try anything I did and if my problems are not what they are then I would of got pregnant, try everything and anything and take what ever the doctors suggest.
> I am feeling fine physically, mentally it has been a lot to absorb, but I am sure once I get my head round it all and my first IVF appointment comes through I will be dancing on the rooftops :)


I bet it has been a tough few days for you, bet you are drained! Hopefully your appointment will be through in no time, and as you say dancing of the rooftops. Please do keep us updated on your progress though, can't wait for some good news. Twins would be great too!


----------



## Kitsia

MrsHowley81 said:


> Got my confirmation e-mail of sending my monitor back, that means it's official now, I am no longer a Duo Fertility user, I gonna let the wonder of science work it's magic instead and end up with 2 babies :)

Hi Mrs Howley, hope you are feeling better :hugs: Why are you sending the monitor back ? I thought you get to keep it and I saw some people selling them on to other people if they no longer use it.


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> Gutted, just been to loo and im spotting already!
> So does the probably mean Lutheal Phase defect? So upset that the witch is on her way. Another failed month :-(
> 
> Hi hun, sorry to hear about this. I think I'll join you tonight. I have premenstrual cramps and nausea. AF should arrive in few hours.
> 
> Here is what I found on Fertility Friend. It says that LH between 10 to 16 days normal.
> 
> 
> "How do I know if my luteal phase is long enough?
> 
> The normal luteal phase length is from 10 to 16 days. If you notice over a few cycles (with clear ovulation patterns on your charts and accurate data collection methods) that your luteal phase is less than 10 days, then this is something to mention to your doctor who will be able to help you. If you have several cycles with well-timed intercourse during your fertile period, and a luteal phase on the short side of normal (10 or 11 days) then you may also consider bringing this up with your doctor who will be able to help you determine whether or not this could be an issue for you.
> The luteal phase does not usually vary much from cycle to cycle, while the follicular phase (the time between menstruation and ovulation) can vary considerably. A variance of more than a day or two in your luteal phase usually means that ovulation may have occurred earlier or later than your chart indicates on one or more cycles and you may need to make some adjustments to your charts. You can use the manual override feature or the ovulation detection tuners to make adjustments."Click to expand...


----------



## MrsHowley81

Kitsia it is going back because my husband got it on pay monthly, we have only paid about £350 therefore we no longer need to pay the outstanding and they have said we can send it back and don't need to pay anymore off, so technically we don't own it x


----------



## PinkiSexi

I've got my third high temperature after my dip.


----------



## kaye

brill, maybe that was ovulation then, hopefully they will confirm it for you in a few days when they sure. 

Well i got my period early hours, extremeley heavy at only 10dpo. What really concerns me though, is i had my highest ever temperature today? ?? so confused.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> brill, maybe that was ovulation then, hopefully they will confirm it for you in a few days when they sure.
> 
> Well i got my period early hours, extremeley heavy at only 10dpo. What really concerns me though, is i had my highest ever temperature today? ?? so confused.

Is is unusual for your period to be this early? Maybe email DF and let them know your concerned, no doubt you'll get a reassuring reply Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Here is todays chart...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1012-1.png

(i hope that loads) 

I'm guessing ovulation was on the 7th! I'm not sure if DF will confirm it this cycle, but i'm pretty sure it was then. Shame about the 2 day break from dtd before hand :(

I hope my chart always looks this clean cut and clear, its been quite predictable so far.


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> Here is todays chart...
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1012-1.png
> 
> (i hope that loads)
> 
> I'm guessing ovulation was on the 7th! I'm not sure if DF will confirm it this cycle, but i'm pretty sure it was then. Shame about the 2 day break from dtd before hand :(
> 
> I hope my chart always looks this clean cut and clear, its been quite predictable so far.

I think it was 8th since your temp rose after it :shrug: 

Don't worry about 2 days break. Healthy sperm could live in your body for 2-5 days. So it is possible it was waiting around to meet your egg.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Here is todays chart...
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1012-1.png
> 
> (i hope that loads)
> 
> I'm guessing ovulation was on the 7th! I'm not sure if DF will confirm it this cycle, but i'm pretty sure it was then. Shame about the 2 day break from dtd before hand :(
> 
> I hope my chart always looks this clean cut and clear, its been quite predictable so far.
> 
> I think it was 8th since your temp rose after it :shrug:
> 
> Don't worry about 2 days break. Healthy sperm could live in your body for 2-5 days. So it is possible it was waiting around to meet your egg.Click to expand...

I can see what you mean actually! I guess I started using DF at just the right time to pick up the temps that show all the action. I think my green days are a little off at the moment though.

I just linked up to DF this morning (11/12) and I have had a slight dip back down to 35.13 last night, the same as my temp on my second reading. That would probably be below the cover line. I'll be interested to know if it goes back up tonight!


----------



## PinkiSexi

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/th_1112.png

Todays chart - Not sure why my temp dipped last night.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi girls, 

just checking how are you geting on?

AF has finally arrived. My cycle was as usual 28 days but LP has gone to 18 days. That's very long. It was 16 before. Maybe cause I start taking PregnaCare Conception :-k Or maybe I ovulated later than it looks like. 

I am having terrible cramps and lower back aches which concerns me a bit. I read it could be a sign of endometriosis. I should really go to the doctor as not knowing and thinking of different reasons is killing me. 

Here is my lates chart. 

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF12122011.png


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes Kitsia just get to the Doctors the sooner the better, I am not saying there is something wrong, but I wish we had gone to the Doctors sooner if we had I probably would be pregnant by now, go with your initial feeling I wish I had xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

At the same time Kitsia, back aches and tummy pains could be normal period pains. We are so quick to self diagnose on google, when actually sometimes google is our worst enemy!


----------



## PinkiSexi

I have a dull period type pain at the moment, it's not a painful pain, just a very very slight cramping. I mean really slight, it's like mild period pains - I'm very regular with my periods and it's due 24th, so it's defo not that! I'm wondering if it's due to using DF and being more aware of what's going on with my body or if it's something different to what I'm used to!


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> I have a dull period type pain at the moment, it's not a painful pain, just a very very slight cramping. I mean really slight, it's like mild period pains - I'm very regular with my periods and it's due 24th, so it's defo not that! I'm wondering if it's due to using DF and being more aware of what's going on with my body or if it's something different to what I'm used to!

I think you just start noticing every little change in your body. This is what happened to me. I leave little notes every day I see something different and is so interesting to go back to see them as some repeats at the same time each cycle. 

How are your temps now ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Temps went back up again, I haven't logged on to see today's yet though. 

When do they mark your ovulation date? I know they might not pick it up on mine yet, but I think it's possible due to the temps on my chart covering just the right part this cycle.


----------



## Kitsia

I start using DF 3 days before ovulation. They will confirm it if you have a clear shift in temperature. It took them 7 days past ovulation to confirm mine.


----------



## PinkiSexi

This is todays chart. I think ovulation happened on 7th or 8th. In theory I should get it confirmed soon :) I think then green days need to be moved.

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1312.png


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> This is todays chart. I think ovulation happened on 7th or 8th. In theory I should get it confirmed soon :) I think then green days need to be moved.
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1312.png

I think the 8th. Looking good. 
They only put the green days on your first cycle based on information you gave of your last 3 periods. So wouldnt worry this month about them.


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Well AF showed on 10th Dec, and only this morning has my temperature dropped. I must be one of the women that my temps stay elevated through my period. This is so confusing but this will be my second cycle using DF so i should see my pattern better. 

Hope everyone ok?


----------



## kaye

Hi Laides 

Just been reading some interesting info on the following site about BBT

https://www.webwomb.com/basalbodytemps2.htm


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks Kaye, just had a read of that. It seems to be the most reliable info I've read. There are so many websites that it's hard to find a good one.


----------



## angiedev

Hello, I'm new to all of this - first forum I have joined, as I've been looking for something to do with DF for ages! - been using since June 11 - no joy as yet, but finding it a really useful tool, which will hopefully lead one day soon to a BFP! - look forward to hearing all of your updates on Duofertility and lets hope for good news!! :dust:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Welcome Angie :)


----------



## kaye

angiedev said:


> Hello, I'm new to all of this - first forum I have joined, as I've been looking for something to do with DF for ages! - been using since June 11 - no joy as yet, but finding it a really useful tool, which will hopefully lead one day soon to a BFP! - look forward to hearing all of your updates on Duofertility and lets hope for good news!! :dust:

Hi & welcome to the post. 

So have you had your four month fertility report? What did that tell you? I cant wait to get mine but only just starting cycle 2 so will be waiting a while yet. 

Hope you have a BFP soon xx


----------



## angiedev

I just got my report through last week, and didnt realise that it was part of the service, so really happy with it.

Have an appointment with the docs on Monday to discuss, as they have recomended a few things that I could try - Clomid maybe, or progesterone boosters.

Am worried about what the doc will say/whether he will take it seriously, but fingers crossed he can help.

Unexplained infertility - 2.5 years trying, and have to try for 3 years before they put me on the (3 year long!!) NHS waiting list for IVF :growlmad:


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> I just got my report through last week, and didnt realise that it was part of the service, so really happy with it.
> 
> Have an appointment with the docs on Monday to discuss, as they have recomended a few things that I could try - Clomid maybe, or progesterone boosters.
> 
> Am worried about what the doc will say/whether he will take it seriously, but fingers crossed he can help.
> 
> Unexplained infertility - 2.5 years trying, and have to try for 3 years before they put me on the (3 year long!!) NHS waiting list for IVF :growlmad:

What did your report say? Did it show anything obvious wrong on there?

P.s. doctor should take it seriously! Take your temp charts with you too, as sometimes they ask you to do this too.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye,

I had my temps quite high during period for the first 3 cycles. Only this time my temperatures dropped very low and AF arrived afterwards. This is something I did not have before and not really sure if its good or bad.


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Hi Kaye,
> 
> I had my temps quite high during period for the first 3 cycles. Only this time my temperatures dropped very low and AF arrived afterwards. This is something I did not have before and not really sure if its good or bad.

its so confusing isnt it? I thought it dropped then AF arrived but then that happened. Another lady said to me that it can be quite normal for some women to have there temps stay high. 
To be honest whenever AF is here, i do always feel hotter, do you?

Not long for your report now is it?


----------



## Kitsia

It sure is :wacko:

Yes, I do feel hotter when AF is here. Sometimes I even wake up at night because I am sweating like a pig :) I had no problems this month but my temps are very low.


----------



## kaye

ha ha i wake up like that too. 

I need to chill out and stop stressing over what my chart looks like and just wait four months and see what they say. ]

Here is my latest graph, cycle 2 day 5

[IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd5.png[/IMG]


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> I just got my report through last week, and didnt realise that it was part of the service, so really happy with it.
> 
> Have an appointment with the docs on Monday to discuss, as they have recomended a few things that I could try - Clomid maybe, or progesterone boosters.
> 
> Am worried about what the doc will say/whether he will take it seriously, but fingers crossed he can help.
> 
> Unexplained infertility - 2.5 years trying, and have to try for 3 years before they put me on the (3 year long!!) NHS waiting list for IVF :growlmad:
> 
> What did your report say? Did it show anything obvious wrong on there?
> 
> P.s. doctor should take it seriously! Take your temp charts with you too, as sometimes they ask you to do this too.Click to expand...

It pointed out a few things that may help, so that's good - will just have to see what the doc says on Monday. 

Looking at the other reports that are on here, there are a lot of similar paragraphs/statements, so I think that it might be computer generated, however very useful all the same - and means that I have something to show the doc, rather than just go and say to him DO SOMETHING - ANYTHING!!

Temp spike today, so looking like BFP or AF due around christmas - let's hope it's a BFP from Santa!


----------



## PinkiSexi

vcqj said:


> im showing my girlfriend star wars for the first time,
> 
> should i show her them in order 1-6
> 
> or should i show them 4-6, then 1-3?

You shouldn't show her star wars. Unless you want her to think you are a complete geek and never to have sex with you again.


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> I just got my report through last week, and didnt realise that it was part of the service, so really happy with it.
> 
> Have an appointment with the docs on Monday to discuss, as they have recomended a few things that I could try - Clomid maybe, or progesterone boosters.
> 
> Am worried about what the doc will say/whether he will take it seriously, but fingers crossed he can help.
> 
> Unexplained infertility - 2.5 years trying, and have to try for 3 years before they put me on the (3 year long!!) NHS waiting list for IVF :growlmad:
> 
> What did your report say? Did it show anything obvious wrong on there?
> 
> P.s. doctor should take it seriously! Take your temp charts with you too, as sometimes they ask you to do this too.Click to expand...
> 
> It pointed out a few things that may help, so that's good - will just have to see what the doc says on Monday.
> 
> Looking at the other reports that are on here, there are a lot of similar paragraphs/statements, so I think that it might be computer generated, however very useful all the same - and means that I have something to show the doc, rather than just go and say to him DO SOMETHING - ANYTHING!!
> 
> Temp spike today, so looking like BFP or AF due around christmas - let's hope it's a BFP from Santa!Click to expand...

AF for me is due 24th Dec, so if I got a BFP then it really would be an Xmas gift :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi girls, how is everyone getting on? 

I've not had my ovulation confirmed by DF yet, will log on to my laptop and check it later when I get time. My temps are still up and seem to do a little up an little down, but still up. 

Keep getting random emails from DF though, none of them are personal. Just pre written emails, as one today said 'Dear (insert users name)'. Lol. 

Be good to hear from everyone. Hope all are well.


----------



## Kitsia

Ya, I get random emails too. Nothing too important. 

I'd say you get ovulation confirmed when you connect the reader later on tonight. 

Nothing much on my side. I am waiting for my green days. They are due next week.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Ya, I get random emails too. Nothing too important.
> 
> I'd say you get ovulation confirmed when you connect the reader later on tonight.
> 
> Nothing much on my side. I am waiting for my green days. They are due next week.

Logged on and got nothing confirmed :( maybe tomorrow!

Christmas week is a good week to have green days. Generally you'll have more time on your hands and lots of festive cheer :) lots of babies are conceived at Xmas and new year ;)


----------



## Kitsia

Yep I hope :) It's just very busy time at work but I will manage it some how :)

How is your chart looking ? Maybe you ovulated later than 7th or 8th ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hold on a moment and I'll upload the chart. I doubt I ovulated later, as all twos have been high since my dip. Give me a few mins to upload it


----------



## PinkiSexi

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1512.png

Last nights was my highest temp of all. 

I think my most significant dip was 7th and 8th. The other dip was after my temps had began to rise. I guess the experts will decide, but I hope it was the 7th or 8th. The only other dip was the 11th, but according to the CM results, the 8th was the most fertile day. For me all the signs point to that day, and honestly if I hadn't been using DF then I would have completely disregarded that day as anything other than a normal cycle day. 

I also notice that I slept terribly the 8th night, not sure if that has any significance, but I woke up feeling like i'd been awake all night. 

Only time will tell if I am right.


----------



## Kitsia

Well, let's hope you will get it tomorrow. Have to tried to put the same temperatures on Fertility Friend ? I found that it confirm ovulation much earlier.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Well, let's hope you will get it tomorrow. Have to tried to put the same temperatures on Fertility Friend ? I found that it confirm ovulation much earlier.

Yeah I downloaded the iPhone app, then got extremely annoyed trying to input data. And the temps aren't in degrees. Too much for my brain to handle lol. But other than that, it would have been a good idea ;)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Ps I've just noticed that DF have moved my green days from 4th - 7th to 8th - 11th. I knew they were off, so perhaps Ill get it confirmed tomorrow or something :)


----------



## Kitsia

It's in degrees, you have to change it in account setting. You can also log in on your laptop. I really like it, it has a lot of reports and helps to analyse your cycle.


----------



## kaye

HI All 

It took ages for DF to confirm my ovulation, so dont get too worried about it, its just coz its our first cycle. 

Well i have my green days showing now, starting Monday. 
We been doing loads of decorating so not had much time for dtd, so hopefully we will make up for lost time next week lol


----------



## PinkiSexi

DF have, at some point between 6am this morning and now, moved my green days to centre around the days I suspected ovulation. I now have solid green on 8th,9th,10th and faded green on 7th and 11th. It's just a matter of time before they confirm if OV was 7th or 8th. 

I'm so surprised that I've managed to pin point OV myself with just a few readings. 

I'm a very happy DF customer already :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Girls I'm going away next week for 4 days, so probably won't get to do a daily sync to my DF monitor. Is this a problem? Or will it be ok to just leave it until I get back? 

I don't want to not wear it all together, as it's the temps running up to my AF, so I want to keep an eye on them.


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> Girls I'm going away next week for 4 days, so probably won't get to do a daily sync to my DF monitor. Is this a problem? Or will it be ok to just leave it until I get back?
> 
> I don't want to not wear it all together, as it's the temps running up to my AF, so I want to keep an eye on them.

Honestly, it's probably better - you wont have to worry about it, and analyse every temp movement! I'm the same - away tues-thu with work. 

Think we're both at about the same stage - due around xmas, so there's not much we can do but wait for good news :xmas2:

Just take your reader with you, and record on to that each morning, and then when you get back, connect up and hopefully some good patterns will be there.

Enjoy your trip xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm going away next week for 4 days, so probably won't get to do a daily sync to my DF monitor. Is this a problem? Or will it be ok to just leave it until I get back?
> 
> I don't want to not wear it all together, as it's the temps running up to my AF, so I want to keep an eye on them.
> 
> Honestly, it's probably better - you wont have to worry about it, and analyse every temp movement! I'm the same - away tues-thu with work.
> 
> Think we're both at about the same stage - due around xmas, so there's not much we can do but wait for good news :xmas2:
> 
> Just take your reader with you, and record on to that each morning, and then when you get back, connect up and hopefully some good patterns will be there.
> 
> Enjoy your trip xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. I'll take all my DF stuff with me and just keep connecting daily, can really take the lap top and wouldn't want to lol. 

DF emailed me yesterday saying:

hope you're well. I am contacting you to let you know that I have reviewed your data, and am finding it difficult to confirm your ovulation date for this cycle. This is because you have just started using DuoFertility, and we do not have your previous temperature patterns. I therefore need to wait to get a few more days of data to confirm if you have ovulated. This is nothing to worry about, and I hope to be able to confirm this for you shortly

So that means I need next weeks Data, although I'm slightly miffed, as I can work out when OV happened based on my chart?! Oh well!


----------



## angiedev

Well, as predicted, my trip to the docs didn't go too well!

He didn't even read the report and basically said "well, we've done all the tests and everything is fine, so you just have to be patient and keep trying"

Aaaaggghhh! - so dissapointed :cry:


----------



## Kitsia

Oh my gosh!!! It is so frustrating. I hope you are OK. Is there any way to change your doctors ?


----------



## angiedev

Thanks for your thoughts - I'm glad I found this thread!

I might try and make an appointment with the fertility specialist - although we are not technically supposed to go back there till we have been trying for 3 years - which will be May 2012.

Have emailed Duofertility to see what they advise - one of the things they recommended was progesorone supplements to strengthen my luteal phase, so dont know if you can get this somewhere other than by prescription.

I am weary to buy anything from the web, but you can see how people are driven to it when docs dont help you out!!

On the positive side, my temps have been showing a nice steady rise since i ovulated, which is different to what I have had before, so will stay positive about that.


----------



## Kitsia

Keep positive and hopefully your temps will stay up!!! I read that vitamin B helps with LP deficiencies. Maybe you could try it if you did not so far.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi girls, how is everybody ? Any good news or signs?

I just found out that I'll be going away with work until the middle of March. I guess I have to tell DF support about this as I wont be able to BD on green days :-k


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Hi girls, how is everybody ? Any good news or signs?
> 
> I just found out that I'll be going away with work until the middle of March. I guess I have to tell DF support about this as I wont be able to BD on green days :-k

aw sorry to hear that, but im sure DF will be fine with that won't they? Im sure it says you can take a break. Hope so! Let me know how you get on. 

Well im totally confused temp didnt really drop that much, it stayed pretty much steady but i had periofd. Might but my chart on if you you want a look and see what you think? 

How are you getting on this month so far?


----------



## Kitsia

I am due to ovulate tomorrow or Friday. I have not got positive OPK yet but test line is nearly the same as control line. I am cooking tonight in hope to catch that egg later on :blush:

Here is my chart, put up yours.

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF21122011.png


----------



## kaye

wow your temps really dropped when AF was due didnt it. Very interesting.

Hope your cooking works he he :winkwink::winkwink:

Heres my chart, its looks so straight 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd12.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

I just got back from my few days away, been wearing my sensor, but not updating in to the laptop. Logged on today and my temps did a drop then went back up again. AF should be due Saturday.


----------



## kaye

has anyone any ideas on my chart?


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Kaye,

Sorry to come back so late. Mad busy at work.

Did your temps go up again last night ? Could it be that you have ovulated on the 19th ? 

I had a very flat chart for one cycle and only had a tiny tiny shift after ovulation. This cycle my temps dropped really low when AF arrived but I've never had it before. Well, I am only using DF three month. All 3 cycles are so different from each other. Don't worry about it I'd say its normal.


----------



## Kitsia

Kaye, this is the chart when I start using DF. My temps were quite low at the beginning and quite flat after AF. 

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF04112011.png


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> I just got back from my few days away, been wearing my sensor, but not updating in to the laptop. Logged on today and my temps did a drop then went back up again. AF should be due Saturday.

Welcome back !! Hope you had a nice trip. 

Did DF finally confirmed your ovulation date ? I think they had difficulty before your trip, did't they ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my few days away, been wearing my sensor, but not updating in to the laptop. Logged on today and my temps did a drop then went back up again. AF should be due Saturday.
> 
> Welcome back !! Hope you had a nice trip.
> 
> Did DF finally confirmed your ovulation date ? I think they had difficulty before your trip, did't they ?Click to expand...

No confirmation, but only updated data today and they had emailed saying they needed a few more days data before I left. I put the data into FF and got 8th confirmed as OV date on there. 

I'm 100% sure AF will be here tomorrow anyway. I'm feeling a bit poorly in general though, flu like symptoms and aches all over. 

Next cycle I'm going to use LH tests, have already brought a pack of clear blue digital. I think it will massively remove the element of confusion. 

My temps did a down on Tuesday and Wednesday, then a back up last night. But I've not been wearing the sensor during the day, when I normally would. Also have consumed quite alot of alcohol :winkwink:


----------



## Kitsia

Sorry about AF. OPK's help a lot. At first I did not like them but as you say it eliminates a lot of confusion and gives you indication that you are about to ovulate. 
I just got my positive OPK :) I guess I am again cooking tonight :d

I sometimes too do not ware sensor during the day. I think it's OK as long as you have it on while you sleep .


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Sorry about AF. OPK's help a lot. At first I did not like them but as you say it eliminates a lot of confusion and gives you indication that you are about to ovulate.
> I just got my positive OPK :) I guess I am again cooking tonight :d
> 
> I sometimes too do not ware sensor during the day. I think it's OK as long as you have it on while you sleep .

I wonder if it makes a difference with the sensor though it you always wear it in the day usually? Anyway I'm going to put it in my notes.

No sign of AF actually, i am wondering if it was just because I'm felt poorly. Will keep you updated. 

I bet you'll get a few goes in today then ;)

P.s. will upload my chart later.


----------



## angiedev

Well, I got back from my work trip and plugged in and things still looking pretty good on my chart - the best they have ever done since I started using DF. However, just did a pregnancy test and got a BFN....maybe too early for this I suppose, so I'll keep my hopes up. Here is my chart - not sure how to do this, so if you dont see somehting here, can you let me know I upload! c:\Users\Ang\Desktop\Capture.jpg

Pinki - hope that your AF doesn't come - fingers crossed.
Kaye - i'd say it looks like you ovulated on the 19th maybe?? - you have a nice steady pre ov temps - mine are usually all over the place!
Kitsia - My cycle seems different every month too - I thought that it would show some sort of pattern, but luckily, DF dont seem to think this is unusual. Good luck with your "cooking" - practising for xmas dinner I presume ;-)

Off work for xmas now - can't wait for the big day! - hope that you all have a lovely time, and that good things come for us all in 2012 xxx


----------



## angiedev

OK, pic didnt work - how do I do it?!


----------



## angiedev

:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kitsia

Looks good Angie !! Hopefully it wil never go down !!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## PinkiSexi

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2312.png

Here's my chart - it's my first cycle using DF (not even a full cycle).


----------



## Kitsia

Looks very promising Pinki ! I hope AF will never arrive and you get BFP as your Xmas gift :) it would be nice, wouldn't it ? Have you tested yet ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

I would love to get a BFP! But no I haven't tested, as I'd rather wait and see.
AF is due tomorrow.

Have been looking at other peoples charts and temps do go down and up when AF is due, I guess what happens tonight will determine what's going on. When I look at other peoples charts I get confused! 

I have to say that I didn't realise we DTD so often until I charted it lol.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Interestingly last nights temp is the highest temp I've ever recorded.


----------



## Kitsia

Its true, my temps always dip and go up before AF, but my temps are all over the place. Even DF tought I was pregnant on my first cycle. I really hope it's your month !!! I have everything crossed for you !!! 

Have you been TTC'ing for a long time ?


----------



## angiedev

Temp rise looks good Pinki - fingers crossed! - and yes, you do DTD lots!!! ;-)

Kitsia - my temps are all over the place too - and seem to have a different pattern every month - however I am glad that I have the DF experts monitoring them. If I was doing it myself, I think that I'd be confused!


----------



## PinkiSexi

No, we have only just started TTC. I wanted to use DF, as I tried charting BBT's and got annoyed with it. I like that I can be in control with DF. 

I saw it on dragons den ages ago and knew id want to use it. I do like my gadgets! 

My OH is usually quite busy, as he has a very high powered job, so it's easy for us to miss the right time. So I wanted to know that I had the timing right for us.


----------



## Kitsia

Same here, we both are very busy so it is very important to get timing right. Except we are TTC'ing over a year now. I have never thought it would take that long to get pregnant!! I though DF will help with my timing but I am becoming a bit worried that it could be more than this. OH still thinks that it's nothing wrong with me and I am simply too stressed with work and studying. Oh well, time will show. 

Really hope it's your month !!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Same here, we both are very busy so it is very important to get timing right. Except we are TTC'ing over a year now. I have never thought it would take that long to get pregnant!! I though DF will help with my timing but I am becoming a bit worried that it could be more than this. OH still thinks that it's nothing wrong with me and I am simply too stressed with work and studying. Oh well, time will show.
> 
> Really hope it's your month !!

I think as time ticks by you start to worry, but there is only a 25% chance each month of falling pregnant even if you get the timing right, so imagine if you were getting it wrong! 

I had a look back at my P Tracker app at the last year, because I tracked my period and the dates we DTD, and it seems we probably didn't actually hit the right date on 10/12 months. So if we had actually been TTC then we'd have got no where! 

I think we beat ourselves up too much, after all it a 50/50 effort.


----------



## Kitsia

Yep, when I look at P tracker I have BD'ed around CD 14 as I thought it was my ovulation date. Now when I got DF I see that I actually ovulate earlier than I thought. I hope I'll get my BFP in 2012.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Yep, when I look at P tracker I have BD'ed around CD 14 as I thought it was my ovulation date. Now when I got DF I see that I actually ovulate earlier than I thought. I hope I'll get my BFP in 2012.

2012 has to be our year!


----------



## kaye

I really hope 2012 is our year. 

We have been trying now, i think its about 28 cycles (lost count) no where nearer, and i am really struggling now. I am so sad all the time. I think the DF has just made me worry more, its not made me relax like i thought it would. 

Wish you ladies all the good luck in world and hope you all have a merry xmas, get very merry and make some babies!!


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> I really hope 2012 is our year.
> 
> We have been trying now, i think its about 28 cycles (lost count) no where nearer, and i am really struggling now. I am so sad all the time. I think the DF has just made me worry more, its not made me relax like i thought it would.
> 
> Wish you ladies all the good luck in world and hope you all have a merry xmas, get very merry and make some babies!!

Me too Kate - this is cycle 31 - it's a struggle, and milestones like xmas are tough - especially when everyone around seems to be pregnant/having children - not to worry, think positive, and our time will come xxx


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> I really hope 2012 is our year.
> 
> We have been trying now, i think its about 28 cycles (lost count) no where nearer, and i am really struggling now. I am so sad all the time. I think the DF has just made me worry more, its not made me relax like i thought it would.

When I start using DF I was very upset for the first two cycles as they could not get my ovulation nor green days right. It actually got me in tears after they sent me an email that I did not ovulate and it's OK because it happens some times. I knew I did and was very angry that they could not see it for so long. They say they made some adjustments and it should not happen anymore. 
I actually see DF as a very expensive termometer :) I am sorry if this offends anybody but this is how I feel. The only benefit is that I do not have to wake up early in the morning to take my temps. That's about it. 

I decided to move on with my life. I am not going to upset myself and put it on hold just because I may or may not be pregnant. Back to my usual life and stress free BD'ing in 2012!!! If I miss my O date, let it be!! If I feel like having a glass of wine, I will definitely have one, if I want to BD in a position that is not good to conceive, I am sure I will .... :holly:

I send you lots of :hug: Kaye.

Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year !! :xmas3:


----------



## kaye

i think Kitisia i will take a leaf out of your book and try the same!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Girls, hope everyone is having a great Christmas Eve. 

DF have confirmed OV as 8th December and also AF hasn't arrived yet. 

Enjoy your Christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a lovely time xxx


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> Hi Girls, hope everyone is having a great Christmas Eve.
> 
> DF have confirmed OV as 8th December and also AF hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Enjoy your Christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a lovely time xxx

Hi, that sounds promising. Are your temps still up ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls, hope everyone is having a great Christmas Eve.
> 
> DF have confirmed OV as 8th December and also AF hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Enjoy your Christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a lovely time xxx
> 
> Hi, that sounds promising. Are your temps still up ?Click to expand...

Temps are up and down. They were up again the night before last and then down again today. I'm still convinced AF is coming, although its still not here yet.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Still no AF! But again I'm convinced it's coming! Last nights temp was up from yesterdays by 0.10. On FF my temps are still above the cover line, but I want to stress that as I sit here now I'm convinced it's coming and have been for 3 days! I'm not thinking I'm going to get a BFP at all!!


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> Still no AF! But again I'm convinced it's coming! Last nights temp was up from yesterdays by 0.10. On FF my temps are still above the cover line, but I want to stress that as I sit here now I'm convinced it's coming and have been for 3 days! I'm not thinking I'm going to get a BFP at all!!

Oh gosh, it must be killing you!! I hope she will not show up. 

My cycle is weird this month. I have not ovulated yet which is kinda late for me as I am on CD15 already. DF has moved my green days forward as well. 

I still keep fingers crossed for you !!!


----------



## PinkiSexi

I'm kind of not letting it get to me, as I've accepted that AF is coming (although taking a while to appear). I have all the signs of AF coming. 

DF kept moving my green days about too, eventually they settled on the dates that I knew to be correct anyway.


----------



## angiedev

AF arrived this morning :cry: glad it waited until after xmas, as I managed to have a good xmas and boxing day thinking that I could be a mummy by next christmas!

Hope that you are all well - Pinki - any news for you?, I think that you will have positive news to share with us all soon!! - all the signs point to a BFP I think!

Hope that you all had a lovely xmas. xxx


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Did everyone have a lovely xmas? 

Angiedev - So sorry the witch turned up, but glad you managed to have a good xmas. We have to pick ourselves up and try again (sucks but hopefully next month will be the month. 

Pinksexi - Any news yet? Hope you have BFP to share. 

Kitsia - any news on ovulation yet? 


Well i have decided to stop taking agnus castus, since i started them my sex drive has really gone down. so i am going to stop them, but carry on with my pregnacare conception, vitamin c, zinc and then add b6 i think when i get chance to pick them up. 

here is my chart, i think DF will say i ovulated cd15, what you think?


----------



## kaye

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd18.png


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Did everyone have a lovely xmas?
> 
> Angiedev - So sorry the witch turned up, but glad you managed to have a good xmas. We have to pick ourselves up and try again (sucks but hopefully next month will be the month.
> 
> Pinksexi - Any news yet? Hope you have BFP to share.
> 
> Kitsia - any news on ovulation yet?
> 
> 
> Well i have decided to stop taking agnus castus, since i started them my sex drive has really gone down. so i am going to stop them, but carry on with my pregnacare conception, vitamin c, zinc and then add b6 i think when i get chance to pick them up.
> 
> here is my chart, i think DF will say i ovulated cd15, what you think?

Looks like OV on 24th Dec I'd say?? - Id recommend B6 if you have a short luteal phase. without it, mine is one 7/8 days, but with it, 12-14 - which is what you need for pregnancy to occur. I was taking Agnus, but then thought that it was too much stuff to be taking. Remember if you are taking Agnus, you should stop once you ovulate, and then not start agin until your next cycle (if there is one). Good luck to you for the next couple of weeks - hope 2012 is the year for you xxxxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Did everyone have a lovely xmas?
> 
> Angiedev - So sorry the witch turned up, but glad you managed to have a good xmas. We have to pick ourselves up and try again (sucks but hopefully next month will be the month.
> 
> Pinksexi - Any news yet? Hope you have BFP to share.
> 
> Kitsia - any news on ovulation yet?
> 
> 
> Well i have decided to stop taking agnus castus, since i started them my sex drive has really gone down. so i am going to stop them, but carry on with my pregnacare conception, vitamin c, zinc and then add b6 i think when i get chance to pick them up.
> 
> here is my chart, i think DF will say i ovulated cd15, what you think?

Hi Girls, 

AF arrived yesterday afternoon, shortly after posting my message saying no sign of it yet. Lol. I'm not beating myself up about it, after all my body was telling me it was on its way 3 days before it arrived and it's only month 1. 

Really looking forward to the next lot of green days and so is hubby ;) 

Hope you all had a good Christmas xxx

P.s. I've been taking pregnance care vitamins, but was a little naughty and stopped for some reason. I felt I was feeling dizzy during the day at work, so took them at night, but then just gave up. Will start them again today and should maybe get some B6 too.


----------



## Kitsia

Hi everybody, hope you had a very good Christmas. 

Something is going on with me this cycle. My fertile CM has gone but I still have no sign of ovulation and I got positive OPK three days in a row now :wacko: I am probably having anovulatory cycle, I think.

Pinki and Angie, I am so sorry about AF, was really hoping to hear good news from you. 

Kaye, you have definitely ovulated on the 24th. Your temperature raise is so clear.


----------



## Kitsia

Here is my chart. Any thoughts on it ?

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF27122011.png


----------



## kaye

Sorry Pinki that AF showed up. Only month 1 though like you say next month is new hope x


----------



## kaye

Kitsia, maybe you havent ovulated yet. maybe see what tomorrows temp is though, it could be xmas day?


----------



## Kitsia

I thought about 25th as well but then why would I still get positive OPK's. It's just so weird.


----------



## kaye

i just found this when searching on google

What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor. 


Interesting!

Just see what temps do tomorrow xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2712.png

Here is my latest chart. I've only just got a proper look at it myself, due to being away again for christmas.

It will be interesting for me to see the temps of a full cycle.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> i just found this when searching on google
> 
> What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.
> 
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> Just see what temps do tomorrow xx

I'm going to start doing OPK's this cycle, when do I start testing and how many days should you have positive OPK's on?


----------



## Kitsia

Good morning everybody,

I am after getting positive OPK again. It's now been 4 days in a row. I am totally lost!!! However FF has confirmed ovulation on CD14 (Christmas day). You can see my FF chart if you click on my signature :) I can't wait to see what DF will say about it and whether they are going to confirm ovulation at all. I think they will, but to confuse me even more, they will mark it on the 27th :haha:

Pinki, your chart looks very good!! Your temps a very steady. 
What brand of OPK are you going to use? I used CB digitals before and I got only one positive. But somebody posted on this forum that it is imposible to get two positives with digital OPK's. I am now doing study for DF and using First Response, the one with two lines. They recommend it because you can see the line getting darker each day. I got 2 positives last cycle.
It is written in instructions when to start testing. I usually start testing 3 days before expected ovulation day but I nearly missed it las time as I ovulated 2 days earlier. FF says that you should start testing when fertile CM begin to appear. 

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF28122011.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> I am after getting positive OPK again. It's now been 4 days in a row. I am totally lost!!! However FF has confirmed ovulation on CD14 (Christmas day). You can see my FF chart if you click on my signature :) I can't wait to see what DF will say about it and whether they are going to confirm ovulation at all. I think they will, but to confuse me even more, they will mark it on the 27th :haha:
> 
> Pinki, your chart looks very good!! Your temps a very steady.
> What brand of OPK are you going to use? I used CB digitals before and I got only one positive. But somebody posted on this forum that it is imposible to get two positives with digital OPK's. I am now doing study for DF and using First Response, the one with two lines. They recommend it because you can see the line getting darker each day. I got 2 positives last cycle.
> It is written in instructions when to start testing. I usually start testing 3 days before expected ovulation day but I nearly missed it las time as I ovulated 2 days earlier. FF says that you should start testing when fertile CM begin to appear

I've already stocked up on CB OPK's. I can't see how it's impossible to get two positives in a row with them, are they suggesting that the sticks have a memory? Lol. It seems logical to me that it will show positive for two days if it tests positive, but ill give them a go and hope for the best.


----------



## Kitsia

I was not sure myself, but the girl that posted it on this forum rang CB support and they explained that a reader that comes with each pack records increase in LH surge. So even if your LH is still present in urine it is not shown as positive because it is not as high as the first day. I can't remember exactly what she said. I'll search for that post later on and let you know.


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> I am after getting positive OPK again. It's now been 4 days in a row. I am totally lost!!! However FF has confirmed ovulation on CD14 (Christmas day). You can see my FF chart if you click on my signature :) I can't wait to see what DF will say about it and whether they are going to confirm ovulation at all. I think they will, but to confuse me even more, they will mark it on the 27th :haha:
> 
> Pinki, your chart looks very good!! Your temps a very steady.
> What brand of OPK are you going to use? I used CB digitals before and I got only one positive. But somebody posted on this forum that it is imposible to get two positives with digital OPK's. I am now doing study for DF and using First Response, the one with two lines. They recommend it because you can see the line getting darker each day. I got 2 positives last cycle.
> It is written in instructions when to start testing. I usually start testing 3 days before expected ovulation day but I nearly missed it las time as I ovulated 2 days earlier. FF says that you should start testing when fertile CM begin to appear.
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF28122011.png



I think it christmas day too that you ovulated. 
Lets wait and see but you have had 3 temp rises since then.

Im still waiting for DF to confirm ovulation too. My temps rose again this morning bu another .19, this cycle it showing an extreme temp rise. 

here is my latest chart

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd19.png


----------



## Kitsia

Looks like Ive ovulated right after you . We can wait together now :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Oh how rubbish lol. And I just brought a big pack from Amazon :(


----------



## Kitsia

This is what it said: 

CB Digital OPK's will NEVER show a false positive.* The little digital monitor that you insert the stick into records previous info from other tests that you have taken & is looking for an INCREASE in LH since your last test.* They said that had I of tested late at night on Cd12 like I had planned to, they would of expected me to see the smiley face based on the info I supplied them.* When I tested in the morning after the smiley face & it showed Negative, this is because it is unlikely that the LH had surged more so the monitor didn't pick up an INCREASE.....it doesn't mean that there was*not any*LH in my urine.*

Also, they said that Digital OPKS's work very differently to regular line OPK's and not to compare them.* With regular OPK's you shouldn't test with FMU, but with digitals it is advised that you do because they are looking for an extra hormone & to IGNORE any lines that are on the digital stick as the naked eye can not read them & not to test again once you get a as it is pointless re the monitor looking for even more of a surge than the one it picked up.** This is also why you can't resuse the digital monitor with a new pack....you need to throw it out & start again with the new packs monitor.....(Once you have your smiley, stop testing & you CAN save any sticks that you haven't used & use them during your next cycle with the same monitor)

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/235646/2199344.aspx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> This is what it said:
> 
> CB Digital OPK's will NEVER show a false positive.* The little digital monitor that you insert the stick into records previous info from other tests that you have taken & is looking for an INCREASE in LH since your last test.* They said that had I of tested late at night on Cd12 like I had planned to, they would of expected me to see the smiley face based on the info I supplied them.* When I tested in the morning after the smiley face & it showed Negative, this is because it is unlikely that the LH had surged more so the monitor didn't pick up an INCREASE.....it doesn't mean that there was*not any*LH in my urine.*
> 
> Also, they said that Digital OPKS's work very differently to regular line OPK's and not to compare them.* With regular OPK's you shouldn't test with FMU, but with digitals it is advised that you do because they are looking for an extra hormone & to IGNORE any lines that are on the digital stick as the naked eye can not read them & not to test again once you get a as it is pointless re the monitor looking for even more of a surge than the one it picked up.** This is also why you can't resuse the digital monitor with a new pack....you need to throw it out & start again with the new packs monitor.....(Once you have your smiley, stop testing & you CAN save any sticks that you haven't used & use them during your next cycle with the same monitor)
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/235646/2199344.aspx

Perhaps I'll have to get some first response then! How rubbish!


----------



## Kitsia

I don't think it is. You still get positive. My problem was that I got positive on the day I ovulated which was too late for me as I could not BD until late evening due to work. Try and see, you might like them. At least you do not have to wonder if it's positive or negative. You get smiley face which is clear :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> I don't think it is. You still get positive. My problem was that I got positive on the day I ovulated which was too late for me as I could not BD until late evening due to work. Try and see, you might like them. At least you do not have to wonder if it's positive or negative. You get smiley face which is clear :)

Is evening too late for DTD then? I think we nearly always do it in the evening :(


----------



## Kitsia

It depends when you ovulate. Some people get positive a day before ovulation, so it is perfect.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> It depends when you ovulate. Some people get positive a day before ovulation, so it is perfect.

Oh well I'll just carry on as normal. I'm not going to think too much about the time of day, as I have to go to work anyway. Although I do wonder how many people have been late or sick just to DTD lol.


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies, 
DF have now put my red line on and confirmed ovulation on xmas eve, cd15. 
They have moved my green days too, which slightly annoyed me as know it looks like we dtd on a pale green day, on xmas eve and then another pale green.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies,
> DF have now put my red line on and confirmed ovulation on xmas eve, cd15.
> They have moved my green days too, which slightly annoyed me as know it looks like we dtd on a pale green day, on xmas eve and then another pale green.

As long as you DTD on the important day, that's all that matters. Don't let it get to you!


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies,
> DF have now put my red line on and confirmed ovulation on xmas eve, cd15.
> They have moved my green days too, which slightly annoyed me as know it looks like we dtd on a pale green day, on xmas eve and then another pale green.

This is what I got from DF:
" Remember how we emailed you a few months back about timing intercourse and ensuring that you were giving yourself the best chances of conception. It is important that you make love 2/3 times during your fertile days. Recent data has confirmed that this was ideal for our users.
Making love more often is absolutely fine, but it will not increase your chances dramatically. One key thing is not to abstain for more than 5 days before the start of your fertile days as for some men the quality of sperm decreases dramatically which is obviously not ideal when trying to conceive.
I wish you a lovely day"

So you did it on your O day and few days before that. Its perfect!!! According to DF doing it more often will not increase your chances.


----------



## kaye

whoop whoop thanks Kitsia xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks Kitsia, very helpful info! :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2912.png

Todays chart - Nothing interesting going on, just waiting for the green days to start to appear.... FF predicts OV around 11th January, so I'm expecting some green to appear soon hopefully!!

My temps seem pretty flat to me, the ups and downs are gradual. Some charts I see are really spikey. Mind you, my FF chart looks really spikey. 

My green days in feb (according to FF) should fall around valentines day / our holiday in NY. I'm very happy about that :happydance:

How is everyone else getting on? I seem to have lost the flow since christmas.


----------



## Kitsia

Valentines sounds good !!! Very romantic. 

This morning I took two OPK tests , one came out as negative the other one positive . I have emailed DF about this . They agree that it looks like I've ovulated on the 25th but they need more time to confirm it for sure. They have also adviced to BD and keep testing just in case ovulation was delayed. They have also agreed that since OPK's I got are nearly expired it could be giving false results. 

So in summary, keep testing and BD and see what happens :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Valentines sounds good !!! Very romantic.
> 
> This morning I took two OPK tests , one came out as negative the other one positive . I have emailed DF about this . They agree that it looks like I've ovulated on the 25th but they need more time to confirm it for sure. They have also adviced to BD and keep testing just in case ovulation was delayed. They have also agreed that since OPK's I got are nearly expired it could be giving false results.
> 
> So in summary, keep testing and BD and see what happens :)

You must have DTD on at least one of the correct days :) have you been checking CM? As with my chart, FF put 11th Dec as my OV day, but when I put on the CM results, it changed to 8th. DF also said that the CM was what made them say 8th Dec.


----------



## Kitsia

Yep, I have put CM all the time. It has dried up right after the 25th. May temp raise and CM correlate with each other. Only OPK' are weird for this month. They are about to expire so it could be the reason. Or it could be something else . Anyway , I am not worried as I covered every possible day :d


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2912.png
> 
> Todays chart - Nothing interesting going on, just waiting for the green days to start to appear.... FF predicts OV around 11th January, so I'm expecting some green to appear soon hopefully!!
> 
> My temps seem pretty flat to me, the ups and downs are gradual. Some charts I see are really spikey. Mind you, my FF chart looks really spikey.
> 
> My green days in feb (according to FF) should fall around valentines day / our holiday in NY. I'm very happy about that :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? I seem to have lost the flow since christmas.

my temps are also pretty flat and very gradual most of the time. It worried me too but were all different i suppose


----------



## Kitsia

You two should not be worried at all. Flat temperatures shows that your hormons are in balance. As long as you can see clear biphasic chart you are fine.:hugs:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> You two should not be worried at all. Flat temperatures shows that your hormons are in balance. As long as you can see clear biphasic chart you are fine.:hugs:

You are thinking what I'm thinking. I'd be more worried if my temps were erratic. Makes it a little easier to read for me, but I haven't quite got the hang of reading my chart yet.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Girls I am starting Weight Watchers soon, as a new years health kick, so was wondering if you think I should pop it in my DF notes that im dieting? Obviously I'd have to also upload weight loss, as my weight I have provided DF with will change.

I'm not terribly overweight, but plan to try and loose a little next year (who doesn't want to loose weight :haha: ).

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kitsia

Weight Whatchers ??? I have always imagined you being blond, very slim and wearing something pink :winkwink:

I think you should put it in as a note. I am not sure if you have to adjust your weight in personal details and if it matters. As you said you are not heavily overweight . I don't even remember what I put for mine, I think I have it wrong by a few kg :-k


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Weight Whatchers ??? I have always imagined you being blond, very slim and wearing something pink :winkwink:
> 
> I think you should put it in as a note. I am not sure if you have to adjust your weight in personal details and if it matters. As you said you are not heavily overweight . I don't even remember what I put for mine, I think I have it wrong by a few kg :-k

Hehe I am blonde, not so much into pink now I'm grown up, if you can be grown up at 26 :haha: 

Just want to get a bit healthy and also I've cut out caffeine, so no diet coke or tall black coffees in the morning for me any more :( I read that caffeine wasn't good if you were TTC, so ive now swapped it for fruit juice. 

I definitely won't be going to the WW classes, just going to follow the plan, and if anything I'm hoping it will encourage me to eat more. I'm usually on a high protein diet, which isn't great if you are TTC, so I'm looking for a healthy way to introduce carbs again :(

Its a bit of a new years resolution, let's see of it lasts. Lol.


----------



## Kitsia

I tried to cut coffeine last year and I did great. Unfortunatelly I went back to it when I was studying for exams. Now I am coffeine addict again .


----------



## kaye

Hi 

Im doing weigt watchers. I need to lose anoter 3.5 stone before they will help me medically with anything. 
I have put on weight over the xmas period though :-( but i told myself that i can enjoy xmas then straight back on track new year. I went back to the gym yesterday too.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I'm doing quite well, it's easier while off work as I don't have to walk past a coffee shop and I don't make hot drinks at home. It's the cold drinks that's difficult for me - I had a headache for 3 days after giving them up :(


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi
> 
> Im doing weigt watchers. I need to lose anoter 3.5 stone before they will help me medically with anything.
> I have put on weight over the xmas period though :-( but i told myself that i can enjoy xmas then straight back on track new year. I went back to the gym yesterday too.

Well done on going to the gym! Weightwatchers is good, slimming world is too I heard, as alot of friends I know lost weight on that. 

I lost 3 stone on Cambridge Diet early last year, it's quite a harsh diet though as it strips you back to very low calorie, so it could interfere with OV and AF. 

So now I need to carry on with something slower and more sensible! So WW it is! I've got the iPhone app for WW, it's brilliant! 

I'm waiting to get new year out of the way, then I'll be starting the diet properly! We can be diet buddies! 

I also heard that just a small amount of weight loss can actually boost fertility :)


----------



## Kitsia

Good morning ladies how are you keeping?

Looks like the same thing is happening again despite the fact that DF promised it will not. My ovulation is not confirmed yet and my green days were moved forward again. I can't BD non stop to catch up with them moving :) 

Happy New Year everybody

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF31122011.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Good morning ladies how are you keeping?
> 
> Looks like the same thing is happening again despite the fact that DF promised it will not. My ovulation is not confirmed yet and my green days were moved forward again. I can't BD non stop to catch up with them moving :)
> 
> Happy New Year everybody
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF31122011.png

Perhaps OV happened on 29th or 30th, as your last temp was high. If it increases more tonight and tomorrow then you'll know hopefully!

I'm sure your OH will enjoy getting to BD non stop :haha:

What does FF say?


----------



## Kitsia

FF says 25 th. And DF support support said it looks like the 25 th. I myself think it was. 25 th ad well . I am sure they will move it back to the 25 th. they always do :) according to DF I have an unusual pattern that confuses system :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> FF says 25 th. And DF support support said it looks like the 25 th. I myself think it was. 25 th ad well . I am sure they will move it back to the 25 th. they always do :) according to DF I have an unusual pattern that confuses system :)

Oh yeah I see it now :) 

Well let's hope they confirm it as that day too, as you were quite busy around that time ;)


----------



## angiedev

Happy New Year to you all! - Hope that 2012 is a great one for us all. Just getting ready for some Hogmany Celebrations - and since I've got my period then I'll enjoy a few wee drinkies!! - detox can begin tomorrow  Hope that you all have exciting plans for tonight, and here's to 2012! :wine:


----------



## kaye

Happy New year to you all!!!!! 

Heres to 2012 being our year to make some babies!!!!  

Enjoy your nights ladies and i wish you all happiness and wealth for 2012 and lets hope dreams come true too. 

I am actually not well :-( so maybe only 1 little glass for me.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Happy New Year!!! 

I'm not drinking tonight, just going to stay in and relax with a take away :)

Not alot of excitement over here :(


----------



## Kitsia

I am staying in aswell. Got terrible migraine and can't function properly :( 

Happy new year!! Hope 2012 will bring BFP's to all of us.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I'm hoping to log on tomorrow and see some green days appearing at the end of my chart!

I've checked the DF booklet for info about when to start testing with OPK's, but can't find anything. When do you guys start? I've for a box of 20, so it's not like I'll run out!


----------



## PinkiSexi

PinkiSexi said:


> I'm hoping to log on tomorrow and see some green days appearing at the end of my chart!
> 
> I've checked the DF booklet for info about when to start testing with OPK's, but can't find anything. When do you guys start? I've for a box of 20, so it's not like I'll run out!

Girls ignore me! Im being blonde! I just read the instructions of the CB Tests (duh) and found the answer :) should have started testing today! Ooops...


----------



## angiedev

Greens are just showing now on mine, and I'm away on holiday that week, so perfect timing  - we are going with a group of friends, so will have to think of excuses for nipping off early to bed!! :winkwink:

Did your greens show up Pinki?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Yep my green days have started to appear from the 7th :) 

We are also going away that weekend, so looking forward to it even more now ;)


----------



## kaye

angiedev said:


> Greens are just showing now on mine, and I'm away on holiday that week, so perfect timing  - we are going with a group of friends, so will have to think of excuses for nipping off early to bed!! :winkwink:
> 
> Did your greens show up Pinki?

thats nice, a week away and its fertile time! Even better. Have fun! Where you going anywhere nice?


----------



## angiedev

Off to the French Alps skiing - not sure I'll have enough energy for baby making!! - looking forward to getting away though.


----------



## kaye

heres my latest chart ladies. It didnt look like this last month. Hope it means a stronger ovulation. 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd23.png


----------



## kaye

angiedev said:


> Off to the French Alps skiing - not sure I'll have enough energy for baby making!! - looking forward to getting away though.

aw lovely, that sounds amazing. Enjoy. I have never been skiing, but i must admit them holidays do look good.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> heres my latest chart ladies. It didnt look like this last month. Hope it means a stronger ovulation.
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd23.png

It is rather different, maybe it means something else :)


----------



## Kitsia

Hello Ladies,

Hope you had a lovely night yesterday. 

Still no confirmation of O day from DF however FF has moved my O day from the 25th to the 27th. It looks like I have managed to confuse both systems. FF says that my positive OPK's do not confirm temperature paterns :wacko: 

Anyway, I will leave it to DF to figure it out as I am totally lost now.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I bet DF will email you when they re open Tuesday.


----------



## kaye

Hi Everyone! 

How is everyone? 

Well im not great, this too much information, you might not want read. 
Well anyway, i had a lump on the inside of my buttock close to my vagina opening. It got worse and worse so last night i went to a walk in centre (died of embarrassment as only male nurses on) and was advised its and abscess and i was running a slight fever. 
So think my temps just been high because of that :-( very upset. 

Anyway i also need to take antibiotics now and if that doesnt work a&e might have to cut it out :-( frightened. 

so AF is going to show, but i could really do with her not as i am in serious pain and may have to be seen again. 
My temp dropped aswell this morning, i wouldnt say under coverline but still a big drop. 

so im out again another month. Cant believe into the 3rd new year of trying thinking this year will be mine and already out.


----------



## Kitsia

Oh no! Hope you will get better soon!


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Oh no! Hope you will get better soon!


Also, wont be able to dtd for a while, should i e-mail DF o you think?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Add it to your notes hun, just put a brief description of whats happened and say you have been advised to stop DTD until healed. 

The good news is that antibiotics work real quick and that no doubt you'll be alright by next months green days! Don't beat yourself up about it xxx


----------



## Kitsia

Yes, I think you should. Just to let them know as it affects your temps as well


----------



## angiedev

Oh dear - sorry to hear that kaye - poor you. Antibiotics should clear it up though, then you'll be ready in time for your green days hopefully. xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Has anyone taken / worn their sensor through airport security? I'm wondering if it could cause any embarrassing hold ups?

I emailed DF and they said I could take the sensor on its own and just wear it for one week, then upload the data when I get back. They said it would be best to take it in hand luggage an the reader in my suitcase, which doesn't sound promising to me. Id rather just take the sensor and pop it in my purse with my coins. 

Your thoughts would be really helpful :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Ps this is my latest chart...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/0201.png


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> Has anyone taken / worn their sensor through airport security? I'm wondering if it could cause any embarrassing hold ups?
> 
> I emailed DF and they said I could take the sensor on its own and just wear it for one week, then upload the data when I get back. They said it would be best to take it in hand luggage an the reader in my suitcase, which doesn't sound promising to me. Id rather just take the sensor and pop it in my purse with my coins.
> 
> Your thoughts would be really helpful :)

It doesn't set off airport security alarm - been through loads of times wearing it. suppose it would only be embarassing if something else set it off and then they felt it while frisking you - might be difficult to explain what it was - maybe carry the leaflet in your hand luggage or something? Are you off on holiday soon too? They have told me that I am OK to go a week without downloading, and have said that this wouldn't affect the money back guarentee.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Going to New York in Feb. I'll probably wear uggs, leggings and a cardi. I know all of those things are metal free. 

Still not sure if I will wear it yet, I just have a vision of it appearing on the body x ray thingy lol. Perhaps in my purse would be more sensible and I'll just carry the booklet like you said.


----------



## kaye

New York! WOW. that will be amazing too. Never been, but would love to at xmas time. Something nice to look forward too.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> New York! WOW. that will be amazing too. Never been, but would love to at xmas time. Something nice to look forward too.

I've never been too, really looking forward to getting away from work :)


----------



## kaye

well hope this trip includes lots of shopping! Loads of great stuff in america. We went Florida to get married 2009. Got some real bargains.

Loads of sightseeing too. It will be amazing. Your green days fall when your away too?


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> well hope this trip includes lots of shopping! Loads of great stuff in america. We went Florida to get married 2009. Got some real bargains.
> 
> Loads of sightseeing too. It will be amazing. Your green days fall when your away too?

Yeah fingers crossed the green days do fall at the begining of that week. According to FF they do anyway!!

Really looking forward to going back to the USA! And yes lots of shopping is a must :) 

But first got lots of fun to be had on this months green days ;) I can't wait! Going away with hubby Monday and Tuesday (business trip), which is when OV is due :)


----------



## angiedev

Very very VERY jealous of NYC! - we went last year and it was the best holiday EVER! - you'll have a ball


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Very very VERY jealous of NYC! - we went last year and it was the best holiday EVER! - you'll have a ball

Thanks! I really can't wait :)

I hope everyone is well and all illnesses gone? Nothing exciting to report, just plodding along waiting for green days! Using OPK's is going well :)

I hope my temps won't be effected by going back to work tomorrow, after two weeks of late nights and lay ins, I'll be up at 6am! Eeek!

Here is my latest chart... 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/030112.png


----------



## kaye

My temps have dropped again today, so guess im out and just waiting for AF to show up. She is due friday :-( 

My abscess burst last night :-( it was horrific. Its still painful today and still draining. back to the docs i go later.


----------



## PinkiSexi

At least it burst and didn't need operating on! Now you can take antibiotics and heal by next months green days, it's all positive :) xxx

P.s. not really sure what my temps are supposed to be doing at this time of my cycle? They are sort of bobbing up and down very slightly?


----------



## Kitsia

Just to let you know that I have it too. You are not alone. Mine burst some 18 years ago. It comes and goes , I just learnt to live with it. I read that it could come back even after having surgery so I decided to ignore it :)


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> At least it burst and didn't need operating on! Now you can take antibiotics and heal by next months green days, it's all positive :) xxx
> 
> P.s. not really sure what my temps are supposed to be doing at this time of my cycle? They are sort of bobbing up and down very slightly?

my temps do same as yours just stay similar, bobbing up and down. 
I think Kitsia said its a good thing shows hormones are balanced.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> At least it burst and didn't need operating on! Now you can take antibiotics and heal by next months green days, it's all positive :) xxx
> 
> P.s. not really sure what my temps are supposed to be doing at this time of my cycle? They are sort of bobbing up and down very slightly?
> 
> my temps do same as yours just stay similar, bobbing up and down.
> I think Kitsia said its a good thing shows hormones are balanced.Click to expand...

Yeah I heard that too! When do you get your DF report? 

I just emailed DF to let them know about my WW diet; they advised me to update my notes to say I'm dieting and also to update my weight as it changes so they can monitor the effect.


----------



## kaye

this is only my 2nd cycle so wont get a report for a few months. 

I best e-mail them also. 

I go back to weight watchers tomorrow, to face the music. Tomorrow its just a number to me, not gonna get upset becuase it will be last time i see that number. i am now focused to lose this weight. I want to lose 1.5lb a week really.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> this is only my 2nd cycle so wont get a report for a few months.
> 
> I best e-mail them also.
> 
> I go back to weight watchers tomorrow, to face the music. Tomorrow its just a number to me, not gonna get upset becuase it will be last time i see that number. i am now focused to lose this weight. I want to lose 1.5lb a week really.

That's a realistic amount to loose per week, plus it's a healthy way to loose weight! 

Today I had those Birdseye Baked to perfection prawns that you bake in the bag and some fresh rice noodles, it was lovely and felt good to know its healthy! 

I'm using the WW iPhone app, rather than classes. It £10.99 a month and all the info is logged on iPhone, even tracking food and weight. 

For me it's about being healthier, as I really feel unhealthy after all that Christmas food :(


----------



## angiedev

Ugh! - back to work today after being off for 2 weeks over xmas! - oh well, ony 2 days until my holiday 

I have been motivated to get fit after hearing all of your WW plans, so bootsdiet started today and all measurements recorded (weight = SCARY!), walked to work, and going to walk back (3 miles each way) AND 55 lengths at the swimming pool in my lunch hour!

......I wonder how long this will last for....!


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Ugh! - back to work today after being off for 2 weeks over xmas! - oh well, ony 2 days until my holiday
> 
> I have been motivated to get fit after hearing all of your WW plans, so bootsdiet started today and all measurements recorded (weight = SCARY!), walked to work, and going to walk back (3 miles each way) AND 55 lengths at the swimming pool in my lunch hour!
> 
> ......I wonder how long this will last for....!

Oooh well done! 

DF will have a sudden surge of TTC dieters! 

I also have been good, but no exercise today! Starting Zumba next week though :) 

One born every minute is on Channel 4 at 9pm tonight! Excited :)


----------



## kaye

Well done Angiedev! 

I faced the music at ww tonight and it was horrible. I then went to the gym and did 20 mins on the treadmill and 20 mins on the stair climber (that makes you sweat loads) 
Planning meals for the week now. 

Pinkisexi - im trying Zumba out on sunday for the first time  excited.

I have also got one born every minute on series link he he


----------



## Peanut1971

Hello everyone. I have bee stalking all 46 pages of this thread eagerly hoping to see that someone had become pregnant using df but nothing so far? I have been using it for 2 months now. I have been ttc for just over 2 now. My husband and I have a boy of 4.5 yrs so we know something works but we are both 40 now so stuff is sluggish! It seems from test reluctantly given by my Gp that I am ok but my husband has a low sperm count. Df didn't not seemed concerned by this though. I have found thier support great and the email information useful. I am just praying to not have to use the money back guarantee though like us all! I swear I am giving my monitor to whoever needs it if it works for us! Meantime I am going to kick start some smoothies with superfood ingredients to boost us both up and do my best to remember my bloody vitamins!!
Apologies for a long post. I wish us all babies and an end to the sticky monitor under our arms! Xx


----------



## Peanut1971

I meant to say say ttc for 2 yrs. bloody iPhone.....!


----------



## Kitsia

Welcome peanut !!! I hope DF will work out for you. We are all prity new users so I hope some of us will announce BFP very soon :)


----------



## angiedev

Zumba - fun, but leave your inhibitions at the door - and if you're like me, dont stand in front of a mirror!! - What I think I look like dancing and what I actually look like dancing are 2 very different things!!

Welcome Peanut! I too have been trawling the internet for a while for DF sucess stories, but cant find too many! - only the ones on their website, and I think a few in the Boots website reviews for the product.

Hopefully we will have some success stories from this little group, and hopefully the company will not go bust after it's initial success when it has to refund all of it's customers!! I'm in my 7th Month of using DF, and I find it quite useful, although still not convinced that it is worth the money. It is filling in a gap for me until I get put on the NHS waiting list for IVF though, so hopefully that refund day will never come, and then I will be saying it's the best £500 I've ever spent!!

A x


----------



## Kitsia

angiedev said:


> Hopefully we will have some success stories from this little group, and hopefully the company will not go bust after it's initial success when it has to refund all of it's customers!!
> 
> A x

Well, they only have to refund you if you comply with their rules which is to BD at least twice on green days. My green days keep running away from me so it is hard to catch up sometimes. I have to BD two weeks in a row to make sure I cover all possible green days. Maybe it's their way to get people pregnant :winkwink:

Anyway, since I am going away for nearly 3 month I'd say I loose my money back guarantee.


----------



## Kitsia

Here is my latest chart. Just in case you are like me and like staring at other people charts 

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF05012012.png


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

How we all doing? 

Well AF got me tonight :-( HATE HER SO MUCH 

However, very impressed with my chart this month, had the rise, then 2 massive drops in temps and 2 further lower ones and then she arrived.


----------



## kaye

oh & massive welcome Peanut! x


----------



## Kitsia

Why does your signature say you are 10 dpo ? I guess you are no longer using it ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Oh dear Kaye! Sorry to hear about AF :( At least you can see some normality in your temps! 

I was going to upload my chart, but nothing exciting to see right now. Temps have stabilised in the last 5/6 days after AF and I'm now at my flat temp stage. 

Just waiting for something to change now and still doing daily OPK's.


----------



## Kitsia

You did not get positive yet ? I thought you are around green days now.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Green days are 7th to 12th. Strongest around 8th to 11th, with the 11th being my predicted OV day on FF. Still on normal days at the moment :(


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Why does your signature say you are 10 dpo ? I guess you are no longer using it ?

No, i havent updated it. i need to delete it actually. 

here is my latest chart 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle2cd27.png


----------



## Kitsia

Sorry about AF . Your chart looked so promising before temps dropped. Let's hope for the next one. I'll be stalking you online as I won't be trying myself. I still have not told DF about my trip :dohh: and I am leaving next week. I'll send them an email from the airport :haha:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Sorry about AF . Your chart looked so promising before temps dropped. Let's hope for the next one. I'll be stalking you online as I won't be trying myself. I still have not told DF about my trip :dohh: and I am leaving next week. I'll send them an email from the airport :haha:

Ask them to suspend your year for the time you are away, but keep doing the temps to keep your records for when you return!! I read something somewhere about them allowing you to do this!


----------



## Kitsia

Thanks Pinki, I'll ask them. Would be great if they could suspend it. 

Today is my boyfriends birthday. I though BFP would be the best gift and took a test. Guess what , the result is invalid !!! It's completely blank :( 

Ah well, it's meant to be. Off to work now :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Thanks Pinki, I'll ask them. Would be great if they could suspend it.
> 
> Today is my boyfriends birthday. I though BFP would be the best gift and took a test. Guess what , the result is invalid !!! It's completely blank :(
> 
> Ah well, it's meant to be. Off to work now :)

Oh bless you! Your time will come xxx


----------



## Kitsia

It does not mean its negative :) I still have hope. I was bursting in the morning and completely soaked the test :) I'd say this is the reason it was invalid. It is probably too early to test anyway but I could run to the shop during lunch and get another one. Can you test later on or does it have to be FMU ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Oh I'm confusing you with one of the other girls who has AF! My bad. 

I think you can do an early test! I'd say drink a big glass of water, then wait 4hrs (no going to toilet in between) then test. As on CB OPK's it says you need to go four hours without excessive water consumption in that time. Might work.


----------



## Kitsia

No, I am 12 DPO and my LP is 16 days. Last month it was 18 for some reasons. FF says I have 6 days left until testing.

Have to work now :)


----------



## angiedev

:hugs: Sorry for the bad news Kaye - hugs to you xx

Kitsia fingers crossed for a nice belated birthday pressie for your boyfriend. 

I misread your update "I still have not told DF about my trip and I am leaving next week." as you hadn't told your boyfriend!!! - was thinking that was not a good idea until I reread!

If you are going away with work, you should make them fly out your boyfriend every month for your green days!


----------



## Peanut1971

Hey Kitsia won't you be able to upload your info while your away?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Any luck testing Kitsia?


----------



## Kitsia

Hey Peanut, I will be able to upload but my boyfriend will be here and I am there. I hope I'll manage to get him to visit me ar least on my green days :) 

Pinki, I am still at work, mad busy today. I did not even take a lunch break. I'll test again in the morning. Tomorrow is my birthday , so it could be a nice pressie for me :)


----------



## Kitsia

:bfn: no birthday pressie for both of us. I gonna open a nice bottle of wine then :wine:


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, Can I join in. I purchased a DF mid Nov having been ttc for 3+ yrs. I am 37 & have a boy who will be 6 next month. I have had all the NHS tests you can think of and they can find nothing wrong, however my husbands sperm count it just below what is classed as 'normal'. As the NHS could do no more for us we were given the number of a fertility clinic which we decided was not for us. I then came across the DF and thought we would give it one last shot before calling it a day. I know it is only my second month of using it but they have already predicted my greens days for this month incorrectly. I am guessing this is because they are still getting used to my cycle. We were bedding all of last weekend as per monitor hwr today they have changed my green days to be the last 4 days. I did a LH test this eve and it is positive meaning I have missed out this month. My chart looks very very flat compared to all of yours which is worrying me a little. Sorry to rant on and on in my introduction but hope I can still be a part of your chat.


----------



## Kitsia

:yipee: more charts to look at!!! 

Welcome and I wish you success with Duo Fertility in the nearest future.


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join in. I purchased a DF mid Nov having been ttc for 3+ yrs. I am 37 & have a boy who will be 6 next month. I have had all the NHS tests you can think of and they can find nothing wrong, however my husbands sperm count it just below what is classed as 'normal'. As the NHS could do no more for us we were given the number of a fertility clinic which we decided was not for us. I then came across the DF and thought we would give it one last shot before calling it a day. I know it is only my second month of using it but they have already predicted my greens days for this month incorrectly. I am guessing this is because they are still getting used to my cycle. We were bedding all of last weekend as per monitor hwr today they have changed my green days to be the last 4 days. I did a LH test this eve and it is positive meaning I have missed out this month. My chart looks very very flat compared to all of yours which is worrying me a little. Sorry to rant on and on in my introduction but hope I can still be a part of your chat.


LH test this evening positive means OV due in the next 48 hours! Don't give up yet! Also on my first month DF moved my green days, as I supposed they worked it out on an average to begin with. But I still found them to have confirmed the days I would have not DTD on unless they had made them green. 

Does your chart indicate OV? Try uploading it to here so we can cast our opinion on it. Some of the girls on here confirmed my OV date before DF confirmed it. 

I started using DF 3rd Dec, but that's also when we started TTC too. 

Here is my recent chart for everyone to see....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/060112.png


----------



## Peanut1971

Kitsia happy birthday to you! Enjoy that wine. Sorry you didn't get a good result sending you a birthday hug. 
Suffolk girl I think you and I could have written each others introduction lol except I am 40 and my wee man 4.5 yrs old. My husbands count was deemed dreadful and baffling by Nhs urologist but ok by df fertility HQ lol lets all pray those little Cambridge boffins know what they are doing or we will have to storm the building! They got my green days wrong last month too. As you say we are just getting started though. 
Ladies explain how we upload charts if you would xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Peanut1971 said:


> Kitsia happy birthday to you! Enjoy that wine. Sorry you didn't get a good result sending you a birthday hug.
> Suffolk girl I think you and I could have written each others introduction lol except I am 40 and my wee man 4.5 yrs old. My husbands count was deemed dreadful and baffling by Nhs urologist but ok by df fertility HQ lol lets all pray those little Cambridge boffins know what they are doing or we will have to storm the building! They got my green days wrong last month too. As you say we are just getting started though.
> Ladies explain how we upload charts if you would xx

Click save on your DF first to save pic to your PC. 

Sign up for photobucket, then upload your pics to there. 

Once pics are on photobucket, you can generate a code for copying and pasting into your post. The code you need to copy starts with


----------



## angiedev

Welcome Suffolk Girl! - hopefully you will find this group useful - I certainly have. Off on my holidays now for a week, so hoping that boarding down the alps will get my hormones happy, eggs jumping and hubbys sperm swimming! - green days coming up! Look forward to catching up with all of your news on my return. Fingers crossed for a late birthday pressie for you and your BF Kitsia.
:dust:


----------



## magicalbaby

Hi there i have bought one myself and using it this month first time. We have been together for 3 years married 18 months and been trying for 18 months! I hope it works. My friend conceived with this fairly quickly. Lets hope it works. It really stressing me out now i wish i could not think about it but its impossible not to. My friend at work got married in march and just found out shes already pregnant! She didnt even want it! so not fair...... is it ever going to happen?


----------



## PinkiSexi

magicalbaby said:


> Hi there i have bought one myself and using it this month first time. We have been together for 3 years married 18 months and been trying for 18 months! I hope it works. My friend conceived with this fairly quickly. Lets hope it works. It really stressing me out now i wish i could not think about it but its impossible not to. My friend at work got married in march and just found out shes already pregnant! She didnt even want it! so not fair...... is it ever going to happen?

Don't worry about other people! Unwanted babies always turn up easily, if they didn't then it wouldn't happen! (it happened to me)

It's all about timing and you need to get it right, so perhaps you have missed important days. Stay positive.

God I feel like a spokesperson for DF tonight! Haha!


----------



## Kitsia

magicalbaby said:


> Hi there i have bought one myself and using it this month first time. We have been together for 3 years married 18 months and been trying for 18 months! I hope it works. My friend conceived with this fairly quickly. Lets hope it works. It really stressing me out now i wish i could not think about it but its impossible not to. My friend at work got married in march and just found out shes already pregnant! She didnt even want it! so not fair...... is it ever going to happen?

Have you gone to the doctors for fertility tests yet ? I am 34 today and been trying for 13 month. I have never done any test to see if there is any reason it is not happening. But I made it a new years resolution. 

Hope DF will bring you BFP very soon.


----------



## Kitsia

Here is my chart

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF07012012.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Here is my chart
> 
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF07012012.png

Chart is looking good Kitsia! When is AF due?


----------



## Kitsia

In 4 days. But I already have pre AF symptoms. So I think I am out this month


----------



## PinkiSexi

Whoo hoo! I lost 4 lbs this week :) oh and no caffeine in my life anymore either :)


----------



## Kitsia

Well do ne you !!! I must follow your good example and start a healthy life style


----------



## PinkiSexi

It's early days, but I'm already feeling happier and healthier! I hope to continue on with my healthy lifestyle :)

This is the email DF sent me about dieting... 

You can add this detail to your notes on the software so we can have a record of when you started the diet and hopefully be able to review the effects with you at a later stage. We would appreciate if you could also change your weight on the system when this happens, and also add it to your notes so we can be up to date with any changes.


----------



## Kitsia

Ahhh, I should probably update mine too. I think Ive lost few kg over last few month when I was studying. My pants are falling down but I did not weight myself. DF said that my cycle looks different compared to the other 3 . I'd say high stress affect your hormons as well.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Stress can definitely make a difference! 

I haven't got to update my weight yet, as I think I put myself on my DF about half a stone less than I actually am lol ;)


----------



## PinkiSexi

:happydance: Just got my LH surge :) this morning it was negative and this afternoon changed to positive! Something made me test this afternoon, as I read you can get two results in one day and I guess I was right to :) yay me!! 

Extremely excited about this for some reason :haha:


----------



## Kitsia

What are you doing here ???? Go to bed !!!!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> What are you doing here ???? Go to bed !!!!

Already have lol :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hello again to all you lovely ladies, Its great to be able to talk to others using the DF monitor and get advise on things.

PinkiSexi I have all my fingers & toes crossed that I have not missed out this month. I will be dtd all wkend now just to make sure. I felt so rotten yesterday when I saw my green days had been moved.

Peanut when I read your post I too thought I was reading about myself.

Good luck to you all and hopefully we will al have our BFP very soon.

I have tried to attached my graph I hope that you can see it. As you can see my chart is very flat.

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/07Jan2011-1.png


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Suffolk girl. Your flat temperatures mean that you have not yet ovulated. Since you got positive OPK yesterday you could be ovulating right now. You will probably see a temperature raise tomorrow. You shoul not worry as long as you can see a clear biphasic pattern. But if you are not convinced it is OK you can always email DF support about it. You've paid for the specialist support so you can use it :)


----------



## Kitsia

P.S. if you look at DF booklet their chart has flat temperatures too :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

I agree with Kitsia... It doesn't look like OV has happened and no doubt DF will move Your green days when they get a look at your chart on Monday! Just keep
DTD :)


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well? Any good news or anything happening? 

Well im on a bit of a downer today, and feel like i need a good cry and rant. My abscess is still not gone and leaking (tmi i know) and think i need to go back to the doctors again tomorrow with it. AF has gone (good but only short this month). I just feel so down, i feel overwelmed with the weight i need to lose, and i know it will be worth it in the end, but feels such a long time away. 
Im sick of going to fb and everyone else is pregnant and i am still sat here trying 2 years 4 months later no closer to it then i was when we started. Im sick of being told calm down it will happen by my hubby. 

Sorry about the nagative post just needed a little rant. Just hope this monitor has some success soon


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well? Any good news or anything happening?
> 
> Well im on a bit of a downer today, and feel like i need a good cry and rant. My abscess is still not gone and leaking (tmi i know) and think i need to go back to the doctors again tomorrow with it. AF has gone (good but only short this month). I just feel so down, i feel overwelmed with the weight i need to lose, and i know it will be worth it in the end, but feels such a long time away.
> Im sick of going to fb and everyone else is pregnant and i am still sat here trying 2 years 4 months later no closer to it then i was when we started. Im sick of being told calm down it will happen by my hubby.
> 
> Sorry about the nagative post just needed a little rant. Just hope this monitor has some success soon

Cheer up babe! Your chance will come! 

It does feel like everyone on Facebook is pregnant, I'll give you that! But I can pick other faults with their lives that I wouldn't want with mine! One has had a baby that look like its a different race to her partner, only a matter of time before he asks questions. One has a dead beat boyfriend who never works and they live in a scummy area and have millions of kids while claiming benefits! And another has the kids but a partner that no one has ever seen or met.... The grass is always greener! You want your baby in your perfect world, you wouldn't trade it for their life! 

Also once you start a weight loss plan, you'll instantly feel better about yourself as things are going in the right direction! That's step no 1! The good feeling will follow!!

And an abscess is not that bad!! Once treated it will go down and it doesn't effect your ability to conceive! I had a cyst removed by doctor on October, the worst bit was having to sit in a hospital bed all day waiting. The op was minor and over in 15 minutes! 

Now put a smile on your face, get some pomegranate juice to perk you up and go for a little exercise or a swim to get those happy hormones moving! 

Alternatively get your hubby to take you for a pub lunch! With desert &#9829;

xxx


----------



## kaye

Thanks Pinkisexi 

I am actually going to Zumba at 11.15am  they are doing free sessions today  

xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Thanks Pinkisexi
> 
> I am actually going to Zumba at 11.15am  they are doing free sessions today
> 
> xxx

I hope you enjoyed your Zumba? xx


----------



## Kitsia

Well done Kaye!! Keep going !!! Don't compare yourself to other people. I know it's hard to do it but as Pinki said you would not want their life anyway. 

Enjoy Zumba and let us know how you are doing :) 

PS I can feel AF coming. Got sore boobs and cramps in my tummy :(


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Well done Kaye!! Keep going !!! Don't compare yourself to other people. I know it's hard to do it but as Pinki said you would not want their life anyway.
> 
> Enjoy Zumba and let us know how you are doing :)
> 
> PS I can feel AF coming. Got sore boobs and cramps in my tummy :(

Sorry to hear that Kitsia xxx

I hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## kaye

Oh no, hope she stays away Kitsia! 

I really enjoyed Zumba and it made me feel loads better. 

xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

My temps did a big drop last night from 35.25 - 34.87. 

OV is due around 11th, so all the signs are heading in the right direction! 

Only down side is that hubby is away tomorrow night and back Wed evening. So DTD on Tuesday is out of the question! We will be able to do today and Wednesday eve. Do you think that will be ok? Wed is 11th. 

xx


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> My temps did a big drop last night from 35.25 - 34.87.
> 
> OV is due around 11th, so all the signs are heading in the right direction!
> 
> Only down side is that hubby is away tomorrow night and back Wed evening. So DTD on Tuesday is out of the question! We will be able to do today and Wednesday eve. Do you think that will be ok? Wed is 11th.
> 
> xx

two times on your green days should be OK. That's what DF told me


----------



## PinkiSexi

I have a feeling that OV will be charted as tomorrow, as the temp drop I've had today is identical to the one I had last month the day before OV and almost the exact temps. I could be wrong. But if OV happens tomorrow then we won't get to
DTD :(


----------



## kaye

Don't panic pinki. Sperm can live upto 5 days so if you have done it last few days and maybe tonight there is still a chance and depending on what time ovulation happens you might get a chance weds night so i would still dtd then aswell. 
Good luck! xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Temp went up today from 34.97 - 35.08. Looks like DF have narrowed down my green days too! 

I forgot to tell you that my positive LH test was a false negative, when I took the test out of the holder the results bar was smeared with blue. I re tested with another test (different pack) and got a negative. I also used a cheap LH test I had and that also came back negative. So I haven't yet detected my LH surge, although I usually test around 6am and wondered if this is the problem, as I've read that LH surges in the afternoon and that it's possible to miss it? Any thoughts on this girls? 

Hope all are well?


----------



## Kitsia

I always test around 7am. You will pick it up next morning even if it starts surging in the afternoon


----------



## PinkiSexi

I emailed DF yesterday and they said this: 

As you have fairly long cycles, it is unlikely that you would have seen the LH surge quite as yet. I suspect you will see it soon and recommend that you continue testing. In future cycles, maybe you could start testing on day 12/13 of your cycle. As you are likely to be fertile soon I also recommend that you continue with regular intercourse.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Current chart...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/10012012.png

Thoughts please :)


----------



## Kitsia

I don't think you have ovulated yet. See how it goes tomorrow. If it goes up it could be today but you don't have positive OPK yet so could be later.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Still no LH surge! FF says this... 



> Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions suggest otherwise.

I really wonder if I have missed it? 6am is quite early to test! 

Temps up again today back to what's normal for me, so second up since the dip! Will post chart later...

Adding my chart: 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/11012012.png​


----------



## suffolkgirl

I don't think you have OV yet as your LH is neg still. I had a similar thing this month with mine and DF said OV has probably been delayed or I was having an anovulation cycle where I wasn't going to OV. 
I found out today that I did OV and it was when I wasn't DTD having done the business when they originally predicted it over Xmas & New Year. We gave it a break for a few days as my monitor wasn't green I then OVd a week later and completely missed it. Hence I am more than a little peed off knowing that things are not likely to happen this month. 

Heres my chart anyway. My LH test was positive the day after they predicted my ovulation. Is this right?? I am hoping that I OVd a little later when we had started dtd again.

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/11Jan12.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

I'd say that your OV prediction looks correct. 

DF said that they didn't think I had OV'd yet, but it's a little early for me to tell as my temps haven't raised enough. They need to go higher than all the other temps on the first part of my chart. The next few days will show what's going on for me.


----------



## Kitsia

I think it should be the 7 th. But they probably know better. Dud you ask DF about it ? I had my ovulation marked incorrectly a couple of times. They have adjusted it after I sent an email about it. If it is right they could explain why you have positive OPK after OV.


----------



## PinkiSexi

What do you make of mine Kitsia? I posted it a few posts back..


----------



## Kitsia

Could it be the 10th ? It's hard to say, you need few more days to confirm that. One cycle I did not get positive OPK and ovulated. I was testing later than normal. I think my urine was too diluted.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Could it be the 10th ? It's hard to say, you need few more days to confirm that. One cycle I did not get positive OPK and ovulated. I was testing later than normal. I think my urine was too diluted.

Did DF confirm it without the positive OPK? I thought 10th too.


----------



## Kitsia

Yes they did. They have also agreed that my urine was probably too diluted. It also could be that I just missed it. 

Here is my chart. AF is due to arrive today and I am travelling early in the morning. 

I have emailed DF support about my trip. They say that I have to connect once every 7 days but they prefer every two or three days. They also say that I can install it on my work computer and upload all the data this way. My work place is very strickt, we cannot install anything and it usually requires administrators pasword. However I installed DF on my work laptop and it worked !!! So I will at least be able to monitor my temps while I am away.

They also said that my trip will count as one occasion where I was not complying with the money back guarantee rules. I take I will not loose it then. I think you are allowed two occasions in total. 

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF11012012.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

That's good news, hopefully your OH can visit you around your green days, after all it only takes one occasion. 

Are you sad about leaving? I hope you have a safe journey xxx


----------



## Kitsia

No, I am not sad at all. I am working on a very interesting project. It helps to clear my head from all fertility stuff and focus on other things that are also very important in my life. Besides a little break might even help :) 

I have already asked if OH can visit me during work trip and they don't mind as long as there is no extra cost for the company. I hope he will manage to get away from his business.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Ahh as long as its interesting and you are happy! And yes a break might be cleansing for you mind, plus you'll probably feel more relaxed and less obsessive about your temps.

Make sure you keep in touch, as your input is definitely valuable to me :)


----------



## Kitsia

I will :) I will still be doing uploads for DF so I log in too see how everybody is :) Best of luck!!! I need to pack now .


----------



## PinkiSexi

Today's chart... Temps up for the 3rd day!

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/120112.png


----------



## kaye

oh so possibly ovulated then the 9th? what you thinking? 


Well ladies, i am tonight hopefully doing to dtd (tmi i know) but i am really worried for some strange reason, think its becuase of the abscess we havent be able to dtd at all and its slightly scaring me. 
I have to though, my green days are coming up so need to shift the back log of spermies lol


----------



## PinkiSexi

I hope OV was on the 9th! As its at the end of lots of hearts :)

You'll be fine Kaye! Just have fun ;) When do your green days start?


----------



## Peanut1971

Ffs so fed up I have missed wearing my monitor some days and didn't realise that apparently makes my guarantee void. Yes it's in the terms and conditions but I didn't realise? Too busy just reading the instructions. Sigh. Hopefully I won't need the guarantee anyway. I just have to persuade my husband the same after nagging to buy the monitor.
Really fed up. 
Had to rant sorry


----------



## kaye

Have DF said that too you. As you have only just got it, maybe if you explain it to them they might just say moving forward wear it every day.


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> I hope OV was on the 9th! As its at the end of lots of hearts :)

It's 10th. There is no clear temperature raise on the 9th. It has to be the 10th :winkwink:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Just to throw a spanner in the works; today I got my positive LH surge! It was 100% positive, as I did a second Clearblue (non digital) OPK and it was also a clear positive. 

I'm going to upload the current chart and then my chart showing last months temps at the same time, they are exactly the same as this months pattern. 

Last month FF confirmed OV as 11th and DF said 8th (due to the CM I recorded for that day). I'm wondering if DF wanted to say 11th Dec last month, but couldn't due to lack of info I provided. This cycle I have done CM and OPK's. If we are looking at OV being same day as last month, then in theory it's today or tomorrow. My pattern of temps are identical to last cycle! That shows its consistent, if nothing else lol. 

Take a look and let me know what you think....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/130112.png

And for comparison, I've scrolled back to show both last months and this months green days... 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Flashback.png


----------



## Mucky

Hello ladies, 
Newbie to B and B here. I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have been using DF since end of Sept 2011. Short ttc history is miscarriage at 9 weeks 2002 (conceived whilst on the pill), not been using any precautions since then. Really been trying hard to ttc last 5 years. Failed IVF in June this year and only problems we have is borderline polycystic ovaries for me and slightly reduced motility sperm for my gorgeous man. 
I feel totally relaxed since starting to use dupfertility. I have always honestly thought (and hoped) that the only reason we haven't had a BFP since 2002 is because our timings were all mixed up. 
I think i should get my 4 month fertility review this month and i was wondering if any of you could tell me how helpful your review has been? 
I was always getting lots of emails from DF sept,oct,nov and dec but this this month i haven't received anything and my paranoia is setting in :o)
Sorry for the verrrrrrrry long intro.:flower:
Mucky xxx


----------



## Kitsia

Hello Mucky,

Welcome to DF club :) I have also started using DF at the end of september and expect 4 month report soon. Can't wait to see what they say. To be honest I do not expect much. They will probably give a general report about your average cycle, OV and LP. 

Pnki, 

I am glad you are using OPK's. It helps you so much. My chart is so rocky that in no circumstances I would be able to see my OV without positive OPK :) I hope based on your temperatures and LH sure you will be able to dtermine your fertile window correctly. 

All the best !!!


----------



## kaye

Hello & Welcome Mucky 

So sorry for your loss. 
5 years is such a long time, im pulling my hair out after over 2 years. 
Wishing you lots of luck and hope soon one of us actually all of us will be positng some good news soon as our monitors are going to get the timing right. 

Hope you & Kitsia share your report with us. Im just starting month 3 so got to wait a bit. 


Also ladies, i have stopped taking agnus castus at end of last cycle, i want to see how my cycle looks without taking anything at all. I have also had to change which side my sensor is on as i am really sore from it on the other side.


----------



## angiedev

Hi Ladies

Hope that you are all well. I am a little confused. Just downloaded after my weeks holiday and to me, it looks like I may have OV on day 11 (Jan 7th), which is a whole week earlier than normal for me. Anyone else had their time to OV vary?? mine has pretty consistently been 17-18 days since I started using DF. Chart hopefully uploaded here - still not sure on the best way to do this. Let me know your thoughts......

A x
 



Attached Files:







Chart 15-01-12.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope that you are all well. I am a little confused. Just downloaded after my weeks holiday and to me, it looks like I may have OV on day 11 (Jan 7th), which is a whole week earlier than normal for me. Anyone else had their time to OV vary?? mine has pretty consistently been 17-18 days since I started using DF. Chart hopefully uploaded here - still not sure on the best way to do this. Let me know your thoughts......
> 
> A x

Where did you travel to? Could be that the travelling and change in climate caused temp changes? Unless you were in England of course. Travelling can change your body slightly. I take it you don't use OPK's to detect your LH surge? 

This is today's chart.... My green days have been moved and last night I had a temp jump up from 35.28 - 35.55. I also noticed that I was experiencing the same light menstral cramps that I wrote about on here last month and coincidentally they were at the same time as I think I should have been marked as ovulating! 

Also rather spookily, last week a psychic told my hubby's sis and mum that we'd have a baby this year! No one knows we have started trying, how strange...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/15012012.png


----------



## angiedev

We were in the french alps, so thinking that maybe the altitude would have an effect - my temps are really high though - higher than ever before - weird! Because I've been away, I have only just linked up today, so maybe I'll get some news from DF tomorrow??

I dont use OPK's = getting DF was to make me try and relax, so I'm happy to stick with that, to try and not let this quest for a baby to take over my life.

Looks like you OV'd yesterday?? - and lots of DTD just before, so fingers crossed for you xx

I went to a psychic last year, who straight away picked up that I was trying for a baby - it was really weird, there is no way she could have known! - anyhow, her prediction that I would be pregnant within 3 months didnt happen, but a freind of mine who is always told by psychics that she has "the gift" told me she thinks I'll get pregnant in April.......although I think that she is just worried that I wont be able to fit into my bridesmaid dress for her wedding in July lol!

Right - lots of unpacking to do - better step away from the computer and get organised!!

xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

I would put it in your notes about being at high altitude. 

The only reason I ask about the OPK's is because last month I think my OV date was wrong, I had only just started using DF and missed out some CM records. FF thought I ovulated 11th and DF thought 8th because the CM I recorded indicated that day. 

Looking at my chart this month I've got exactly the same temp pattern as last month, but with the OPk's it's confirmed where I went wrong last month. Without the negative OPK'd when I thought I was ovulating, I'd have probably given up and ignored the last few days thinking I had missed it. DF only just moved my green days today to match with the OPK result. 

It's actually not that much hassle using an OPK. I put one on to toilet seat before bed so I don't forget in the am and I do my FMU in a cup. If I'm too tired then I leave it and go back to bed, that way in not loosing sleep over it or stressing about remembering.


----------



## PinkiSexi

So I woke up this morning to find that DF have already put on my OV date 2 days after it happened! Really impressed with how quick it was recognised, as I expected FF to get it first! I suppose it shows that DF can get it immediately if the temps are clean cut! Here is my chart... I hope you all have your fingers crossed for me this month 

:dust:

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/160112.png


----------



## Kitsia

What a perfect timing Pinki !!! I have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks Kitsia :) 

I did a little look back at my p tracker last night to see how often our normal DTD hit my predicted OV date (having adjusted it to the times DF thinks I OV) and we hit the correct date 3 out of 19 months! It just shows how just letting it happen can mean you get it so very wrong! So if we had started TTC that way then we'd have got no where....

P.s. this is my FF calendar, they haven't recognised my OV date yet! 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/EEDCF1F3.jpg


----------



## Peanut1971

Wow pinki 3 out of 19??? Just goes to show doesn't it? Good luck I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kaye

Good Luck Pinkisexi x 


I had a big temperature dip this morning on cd11, so i am guessing ovulation will happen in next couple of days, we shall see. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## PinkiSexi

Can anyone recommend some good OPK's to use for next cycle? (hoping I don't need them)

I've been using CB digital, but I know DF don't recommend them. 

Kaye make sure you get in lots of DTD today then ;)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hello all,
Here is my current chart af is due I am guessing on Thurs. My temp is still heading in the right direction so I have everything crossed. I had a few days last week were I felt like my af was going to arrive and then nothing. I don't have much hope this month as my green days moved to days I wasn't DTD, however its better to keep thinking positively as anything can happen.

IMG]https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi, Sorry heres my chart:

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/16Jan12.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hello all,
> Here is my current chart af is due I am guessing on Thurs. My temp is still heading in the right direction so I have everything crossed. I had a few days last week were I felt like my af was going to arrive and then nothing. I don't have much hope this month as my green days moved to days I wasn't DTD, however its better to keep thinking positively as anything can happen.
> 
> IMG]https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums

We can't view your chart?

I found a really good calculator that works out your expected symptoms and when. You put in your last AF date and cycle length (adjust it until your OV falls on the correct date). It tells you when you can test and when you should experience symptoms! It's very detailed! 

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi you should be able to see my chart now. I only cut and paste half of the link sorry, its been a long hard day. lol..

Thanks PinkiSexi I'll have a look the link you suggested.


----------



## kaye

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi, Sorry heres my chart:
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/16Jan12.png

looking good, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## angiedev

Dont know what's going on this month, but my chart is looking really weird. Think the altitude/holiday must have really affected it - big rise, followed by big dip - now not sure if I have even ovulated yet. Was looking back, and there is one month where I OV on day 23. What does everyone think about it?
 



Attached Files:







Chart 17-01-12.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Dont know what's going on this month, but my chart is looking really weird. Think the altitude/holiday must have really affected it - big rise, followed by big dip - now not sure if I have even ovulated yet. Was looking back, and there is one month where I OV on day 23. What does everyone think about it?

I think it either happened 6th or 16th! I don't want to sound like a broken record (sorry) but maybe grab a pack of OPK's today and see if it's a positive! You can do OPK's early afternoon. I strongly believe that's why DF confirmed my OV within 2 days xx

P.s. it looks like you possibly covered both days, so whenever it was there would have been some DTD at the right time :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

I recorded my highest temp ever last night! Almost 0.50 above last months temps! 

Now it's the 2 week wait... Oh and FF confirmed OV today as the same day DF did. My FF link is on my signature! 

Today's chart....
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/17012012.png


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> Dont know what's going on this month, but my chart is looking really weird. Think the altitude/holiday must have really affected it - big rise, followed by big dip - now not sure if I have even ovulated yet. Was looking back, and there is one month where I OV on day 23. What does everyone think about it?
> 
> I think it either happened 6th or 16th! I don't want to sound like a broken record (sorry) but maybe grab a pack of OPK's today and see if it's a positive! You can do OPK's early afternoon. I strongly believe that's why DF confirmed my OV within 2 days xx
> 
> P.s. it looks like you possibly covered both days, so whenever it was there would have been some DTD at the right time :)Click to expand...

OK, I might go an buy a pack from boots at lunchtime! - sure I also have a box somewhere at home from last year - I suppose that it would be an extra checker for me. xx


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> I recorded my highest temp ever last night! Almost 0.50 above last months temps!
> 
> Now it's the 2 week wait... Oh and FF confirmed OV today as the same day DF did. My FF link is on my signature!
> 
> Today's chart....
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/17012012.png

Looking good Pinki - lets hope those temperatures keep rising for you!
:dust:


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> Dont know what's going on this month, but my chart is looking really weird. Think the altitude/holiday must have really affected it - big rise, followed by big dip - now not sure if I have even ovulated yet. Was looking back, and there is one month where I OV on day 23. What does everyone think about it?
> 
> I think it either happened 6th or 16th! I don't want to sound like a broken record (sorry) but maybe grab a pack of OPK's today and see if it's a positive! You can do OPK's early afternoon. I strongly believe that's why DF confirmed my OV within 2 days xx
> 
> P.s. it looks like you possibly covered both days, so whenever it was there would have been some DTD at the right time :)Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I might go an buy a pack from boots at lunchtime! - sure I also have a box somewhere at home from last year - I suppose that it would be an extra checker for me. xxClick to expand...

Let us know how you get on! Last cycle I ovulated on the 8th and it wasn't confirmed until 24th (i didnt record any other observations). This cycle with the tests it took 2 days. If you look at my chart, I thought this cycle I had OV'd on the 9th, so was going to give up DTD. It's only because I was getting negative OPK's that I knew it wasn't OV. I'm pleased this cycle that it worked out well.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi, Well looks like I'm out this month as my temperature has decided to take a nose dive. It was looking so well when I posted my chart yesterday and now the temps on 
15th & 16th which were above the 14th yesterday have now dropped in temp. Does anyone know why this happens. I may email DF.

I have been getting so many mixed messages from DF I am struggling to believe that it is actually going to help me conceive. I think when you have been trying for more than 3 years its hard to believe that a monitor is going to help somehow specially when you have tried every other method going apart from IVF. 

Heres the chart today:

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/17Jan12.png

Sorry I was feeling so positive this time yesterday and then it all went down hill. The joys of ttc.


----------



## angiedev

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi, Well looks like I'm out this month as my temperature has decided to take a nose dive. It was looking so well when I posted my chart yesterday and now the temps on
> 15th & 16th which were above the 14th yesterday have now dropped in temp. Does anyone know why this happens. I may email DF.
> 
> I have been getting so many mixed messages from DF I am struggling to believe that it is actually going to help me conceive. I think when you have been trying for more than 3 years its hard to believe that a monitor is going to help somehow specially when you have tried every other method going apart from IVF.
> 
> Heres the chart today:
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/17Jan12.png
> 
> Sorry I was feeling so positive this time yesterday and then it all went down hill. The joys of ttc.

Hi Suffolk Girl

I'd say your chart still looks ok - the temp drop is only slight - keep thinking positive.

Are you an a NHS waiting list for IVF? If so, then at least this will pass the time. I'm coming up for 3 years trying in April, and THEN I'll finally be able to get added to the NHS waiting list, so I'm seeing this DF as a good way to try and fill in the time.....

....it's the most difficult thing ever though - emotional rollercoaster doesn't even come close!!

:Hugs: to you xxx


----------



## angiedev

Oh yeah, and the temps changing thing - I noticed that too, and emailed them. Apparently this is normal - still not sure why though!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi angiedev,
Thanks for your encouragement I totally agree with you about the emotional rollercoaster and it definitely doesnt get any easier with time. 

Unfortunately the NHS can't do anything for us as we already have a 6 year old (surprising conceived after trying for only 3 mnths) so this is our very last hope before calling it a day. 

My fingers & toes are crossed that DF works for you and you wont need to go down the IVF route.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Come on girls! Stay positive! 

*Suffolkgirl* - I'd say that your temp hasn't nose dived, it's just dropped a little! I certinately wouldn't be writing myself off just yet! 

I've been having funny twinges in my lower tummy today - I'm 3 DPO. It's probably my imagination, but it's there none the less! 

*Kaye* how are you doing?

Also girls my temps get adjusted too. Your temp measurements run from 6pm - 6pm, so your temps can be adjusted after this time. It's in the manual. I guess that can be the only logical explanation.


----------



## kaye

Hi Everyone

Still got my fingers crossed for you Pinki & Suffolkgirl. hows the charts looking today??

Well im totally confused. I stopped taking my agnus castus this month. I have started doing opks, which i think today is positivie (practically the same colour as control line) 
However look at my chart my temps dropped 3 days ago and stayed low. Confused. 


https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd13.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Still got my fingers crossed for you Pinki & Suffolkgirl. hows the charts looking today??
> 
> Well im totally confused. I stopped taking my agnus castus this month. I have started doing opks, which i think today is positivie (practically the same colour as control line)
> However look at my chart my temps dropped 3 days ago and stayed low. Confused.
> 
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd13.png

Looks ok to me Kaye, I expect you'll get a rise soon so keep DTD! Perhaps OV will be today :)

If you look at my chart, I had a down few days before my up! 

My temps are up even higher again today, much higher than I've ever charted before! My temps have never been above 36, but so far I've had 2 above! 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1801.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

*Interesting facts about pineapple! I've began eating it since yesterday *

And do you know about the value of eating pineapple? It can help your embryo implant in your uterus.

That&#8217;s because pineapple has a high bromelain content &#8211; a proteolytic enzyme which can reduce inflammation and break up certain proteins that can negatively impact implantation of your embryo.

Interestingly, the flesh of the pineapple rather than the core is the best part to eat in terms of the concentration of bromelain most conducive to pregnancy.

So try to include pineapple in your diet starting on the day of ovulation onwards.

However, do NOT eat too much pineapple at the beginning of your cycle before you ovulate. This can cause your cervical mucus to become too acidic which isn&#8217;t the best environment in which to receive your partner&#8217;s sperm.


----------



## kaye

Your chart it looking great Pinkisexi. Whoop getting excited for you, hope this is the early signs of that BFP. fingers crossed. 

What is the normal length of your cycles? 

I hope it is today that i ovulate. 

I got blood test card off my doctors, so dont know wether after DF have confirmed ovulation, i should go this month for my progesterone to be check at 7dpo. What do you think?


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Your chart it looking great Pinkisexi. Whoop getting excited for you, hope this is the early signs of that BFP. fingers crossed.
> 
> What is the normal length of your cycles?
> 
> I hope it is today that i ovulate.
> 
> I got blood test card off my doctors, so dont know wether after DF have confirmed ovulation, i should go this month for my progesterone to be check at 7dpo. What do you think?

I'm usually around 33/34 days. This month I think it's 33 somehow. 

Just think that OV has to happen at some point during theses low temps, so just DTD and then I bet you'll get the rise in temp tomorrow. 

DF hopefully will confirm OV quickly for you as you have a positive OPK. I definitely see the doctor for a test, as it can only reassure you more. 

I'm currently drinking alot of pineapple juice, I had pineapple for breakfast and wanted more, but the tesco here in London didn't have any :( so juice it is :)


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> Your chart it looking great Pinkisexi. Whoop getting excited for you, hope this is the early signs of that BFP. fingers crossed.
> 
> What is the normal length of your cycles?
> 
> I hope it is today that i ovulate.
> 
> I got blood test card off my doctors, so dont know wether after DF have confirmed ovulation, i should go this month for my progesterone to be check at 7dpo. What do you think?
> 
> I'm usually around 33/34 days. This month I think it's 33 somehow.
> 
> Just think that OV has to happen at some point during theses low temps, so just DTD and then I bet you'll get the rise in temp tomorrow.
> 
> DF hopefully will confirm OV quickly for you as you have a positive OPK. I definitely see the doctor for a test, as it can only reassure you more.
> 
> I'm currently drinking alot of pineapple juice, I had pineapple for breakfast and wanted more, but the tesco here in London didn't have any :( so juice it is :)Click to expand...

Well your chart is looking fab and the pineapple juice may help so keep drinking. Can't wait to see your chart in a few days 

I bought a fresh pineapple in asda at the weekend and its on at £1  

fingers crossed then i get a rise tomorrow .


----------



## angiedev

Tub of pineapple for lunch :munch: yummy!


----------



## PinkiSexi

I've read loads of stories about people getting pregnant on the month they start having pineapple! Apparently you should stop as soon as you get a BFP though xx

Ps Kaye I got the same pineapple from Asda yesterday :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi All,

Apologises for my negativity yesterday you are right PinkiSexi we must all think positively.

Well my temp today has also shot up again to the highest temp recorded. If I ov'd on 
5th Jan as DF shows then my af is due tomorrow but as of yet I have not had any signs of it showing. I normally start spotting 1 or 2 days b4. The only thing that I do have is a stinking headache and I also feel very hot whereas yesterday I was freezing. I went to Morrisons this afternoon and I was stripping off in the shop. 

Interested I only just read the post about pineapple otherwise I would have bought some earlier. Its funny when I was pregnant with my son the one food I craved was pineapple. 

Here is my chart:

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/18Jan12.png

Fingers crossed to you all ladies


----------



## angiedev

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologises for my negativity yesterday you are right PinkiSexi we must all think positively.
> 
> Well my temp today has also shot up again to the highest temp recorded. If I ov'd on
> 5th Jan as DF shows then my af is due tomorrow but as of yet I have not had any signs of it showing. I normally start spotting 1 or 2 days b4. The only thing that I do have is a stinking headache and I also feel very hot whereas yesterday I was freezing. I went to Morrisons this afternoon and I was stripping off in the shop.
> 
> Interested I only just read the post about pineapple otherwise I would have bought some earlier. Its funny when I was pregnant with my son the one food I craved was pineapple.
> 
> Here is my chart:
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/18Jan12.png
> 
> Fingers crossed to you all ladies

Your positive thoughts have paid off! - big rise in temp. Fingers crossed that it keeps climbing xx

Think that there is going to be a shortage of pineapple this week in the UK!


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologises for my negativity yesterday you are right PinkiSexi we must all think positively.
> 
> Well my temp today has also shot up again to the highest temp recorded. If I ov'd on
> 5th Jan as DF shows then my af is due tomorrow but as of yet I have not had any signs of it showing. I normally start spotting 1 or 2 days b4. The only thing that I do have is a stinking headache and I also feel very hot whereas yesterday I was freezing. I went to Morrisons this afternoon and I was stripping off in the shop.
> 
> Interested I only just read the post about pineapple otherwise I would have bought some earlier. Its funny when I was pregnant with my son the one food I craved was pineapple.
> 
> Here is my chart:
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/18Jan12.png
> 
> Fingers crossed to you all ladies

Looks good :) Like you say there are some odd things going on with you, so perhaps something is happening in there ;)

Fingers crossed for you! You really deserve a BFP soon, it's has to be your turn at some point :)

:dust:


----------



## angiedev

Well, OV confirmed by DF, but it all looks a bit strange to me. My temps go down after OV!! - Have they just guessed that it is that date because that is when it normally is?? Can the date of ovulation change by a week back?? - there is such a big spike in temperature at day 11. Have emailed them for answers!! 

Here is my chart....
 



Attached Files:







Chart 19-01-12.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Well, OV confirmed by DF, but it all looks a bit strange to me. My temps go down after OV!! - Have they just guessed that it is that date because that is when it normally is?? Can the date of ovulation change by a week back?? - there is such a big spike in temperature at day 11. Have emailed them for answers!!
> 
> Here is my chart....

I'd say that DF have probably put your OV there as its the average, there seems to be no other logical explanation. They must know something about how climate effect temps, which I suspect they will share with you when they reply to your email. It's unlikely that OV changed to earlier, because that's much much earlier on your chart! I think it's more likely DF have had no choice but to guess! At least you've DTD alot around your predicted fertile time, there's no reason why those dates should vary too much with the amount of time you've been using DF. I hope you get the answers you want :)

My temps did a drop last night by 0.22. Im 5 DPO and 9 days from AF. Last night I had a definite pain in my lower left abdomen, like a shooting pain, but not unbearable. I've also been having some strange dreams, more strange than usual! My temp could either drop more tonight, which could lead me to consider if it's an inplantation dip, or it could go up and regulate its self. Here is my chart....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/1901.png


----------



## angiedev

Thanks Pinki - will let you know what they say! - maybe they do have a logical answer! As you say DTD fairly frequently, so hopefully there is still a chance of positive news. 

Yours is looking good - your temps are nice and steady pre OV, and then a nice steady rise after. DTD at the right time too, so fingers crossed for you


----------



## kaye

Hi 

Suffolkgirl - How is your chart looking today? 

Angiedev - Hope DF come back to you quick with reassuring answers. 

Pinkisexi - even though temps have dropped today, they are still higher than your pre-ovulation temps so still looking good to me. 


Question ladies, i did an opk yesterday and today and both were same colour as control line, this monring my temp increased so, do you think i ovulated yesterday or today? I think today maybe?


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi
> 
> Suffolkgirl - How is your chart looking today?
> 
> Angiedev - Hope DF come back to you quick with reassuring answers.
> 
> Pinkisexi - even though temps have dropped today, they are still higher than your pre-ovulation temps so still looking good to me.
> 
> 
> Question ladies, i did an opk yesterday and today and both were same colour as control line, this monring my temp increased so, do you think i ovulated yesterday or today? I think today maybe?

I think yesterday, as your temp went up after yesterday :) 

I think my temp increase may be an inplantation dip, not worried at all :)


----------



## kaye

Well ladies, i sure hope one of us gets a BFP soon. Really need some more DF success stories. 
We have been trying so long and i have had enough, i want it to be my turn now! Sick oh my OH saying stop stressing it will happen ARGH! Gets me so mad. 

Come on baby dust, sprinkle your magic over us!!


----------



## angiedev

My response from DF....

"It is possible that you ovulated early, but given that the temperature dropped a bit when you returned from your holiday, it is most likely that the travelling may have masked the ovulation rise in temperature. You have definitely ovulated, it is just very difficult to pin-point the exact date at the moment. In spite of this, you made love at the right time."

....so there is still hope!.....just not sure when to expect AF now - could be the weekend, or could be a week. Must get to the shops and get some pineapple!!


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> Well ladies, i sure hope one of us gets a BFP soon. Really need some more DF success stories.
> We have been trying so long and i have had enough, i want it to be my turn now! Sick oh my OH saying stop stressing it will happen ARGH! Gets me so mad.
> 
> Come on baby dust, sprinkle your magic over us!!

I hope so too Kaye - think it would give us all a positive boost to know that it had worked for someone.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies,
Well my temps have changed again and dropped a little although af hasnt arrived yet I have had a few dull pains this afternoon which come and go so we will just have to wait a see. I think af will arrive by the wkend if not I may do a HPT. I am now having thoughts that I ov'd later than DF predicted as I did have a neg LH test the day they claim ov happened as I got a positive ov the following day.
I have stocked up on opk's for next month so I don't miss anything. 

PiniSexi - Your chart is looking good yes I think it could be an implanation dip too. Baby Dust to you.

Kaye - Indeed one of us needs to start the BFP ball rolling.

angiedev - You dtd around that time so I'd try not to worry about it. Easier said than done I know. 

Here is my chart:

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/19Jan12.png

Ladies can I ask what time you connect your monitor to the senser and when do you connect it to your pc?

I connect my monitor to the sensor just before I take a shower in the morning at around 7am and then connect it to the pc around 8am. Should I be doing it in the afternoon?


----------



## PinkiSexi

I connect mine at 6am, I couldn't wait until the afternoon because I'm to eager to know my temps! DF says on page 32 of the DF booklet that a day is counted as 6pm - 6pm. I usually re log on in the afternoon to update in any daily observations and that's usually when I see adjustments. It certinately won't make any difference to your temps :) 

DF advise uploading once every few days. Ha. As if any of us could wait that long. Lol. 

Kaye I agree that a DF BFP will really boost morale around here :)

Ps I brought some First Response Pregnancy tests today, it's says I can test up to 6 days before AF. Not sure if I should :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi,
I caved in and did a test I got BFN so i'm out. Not sure whats going on this month. Just want af to arrive now so that I can concentrate on next month. 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi,
> I caved in and did a test I got BFN so i'm out. Not sure whats going on this month. Just want af to arrive now so that I can concentrate on next month.
> Baby dust to all x

Sorry to hear that Suffolk Girl xxx


----------



## Peanut1971

Sorry to hear that Suffolk girl. My last view on here was at page 56 and I was dying to read to the end to hear if you were lucky. I agree with someone who said earlier I pray one of us gets lucky so we can all feel more positive we will get lucky too xxx


----------



## angiedev

Suffolk girl, I usually connect every morning when I get up - link Pinki, dont seem to be able to wait any more than a day, cause I want to see my temps! 

Shame about the BFN - could be that you just tried too early??

I've had a huge drop in my temp today, so looks like my AF is coming - glad to be getting on to my next cycle as this one has been a bit all over the place!

Weirdly, My ovulation confirmation line that was there yesterday has now dissappeared - strange.


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Suffolk girl, I usually connect every morning when I get up - link Pinki, dont seem to be able to wait any more than a day, cause I want to see my temps!
> 
> Shame about the BFN - could be that you just tried too early??
> 
> I've had a huge drop in my temp today, so looks like my AF is coming - glad to be getting on to my next cycle as this one has been a bit all over the place!
> 
> Weirdly, My ovulation confirmation line that was there yesterday has now dissappeared - strange.

Perhaps it was removed because they couldn't be 100% sure? This has made me nervous about going to NY now! Perhaps I should just leave the sensor at home and just do OPK's? We will now be likely to spend our trip to the US with family, they live somewhere that has a tempremental climate much like where you went Angie, so this worries me a little! At least DF can't argue with the accuracy of an OPK! 

Hopefully I wouldn't need to do either if I get a BFP! 

Sorry to hear the news of the AF for you angiedev :( 

But onwards and upwards as they say... Stock up on your pineapple for AFTER ovulation! I've even now read that the goodness is in the core? Anything is worth a try eh girls? 

I'm now on my 2nd day off work feeling poorly! My boss (a young guy with 3 kids) sent me home from work early and said 'you look really pale, are you pregnant? Go home and do a pregnancy test!?' I couldn't believe my ears!! I've got a cold sore appeared, I've been feeling sick; couldnt brush my teeth yesterday morning, as it made me heave just putting the toothbrush in my mouth! Probably just because I'm feeling under the weather, but I said to my boss 'don't be silly, I'm just run down'. So he said yeah maybe because your pregnant!! Haha. Just thought I'd share that with you all! 

Ive also found that I've gone off some foods, went for dinner the other night and couldn't find anything I liked on the menu, so just went for a plain chicken salad!! Not like me at all, and I only had desert because my hubby forced me to! Definitely not like me ;)

No one in our friends or family knows we are are TTC just yet, I'd hate to tell them and then get 'are you pregnant yet' each time I see them! Haha.


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> Suffolk girl, I usually connect every morning when I get up - link Pinki, dont seem to be able to wait any more than a day, cause I want to see my temps!
> 
> Shame about the BFN - could be that you just tried too early??
> 
> I've had a huge drop in my temp today, so looks like my AF is coming - glad to be getting on to my next cycle as this one has been a bit all over the place!
> 
> Weirdly, My ovulation confirmation line that was there yesterday has now dissappeared - strange.
> 
> Perhaps it was removed because they couldn't be 100% sure? This has made me nervous about going to NY now! Perhaps I should just leave the sensor at home and just do OPK's? We will now be likely to spend our trip to the US with family, they live somewhere that has a tempremental climate much like where you went Angie, so this worries me a little! At least DF can't argue with the accuracy of an OPK!
> 
> Hopefully I wouldn't need to do either if I get a BFP!
> 
> Sorry to hear the news of the AF for you angiedev :(
> 
> But onwards and upwards as they say... Stock up on your pineapple for AFTER ovulation! I've even now read that the goodness is in the core? Anything is worth a try eh girls?
> 
> I'm now on my 2nd day off work feeling poorly! My boss (a young guy with 3 kids) sent me home from work early and said 'you look really pale, are you pregnant? Go home and do a pregnancy test!?' I couldn't believe my ears!! I've got a cold sore appeared, I've been feeling sick; couldnt brush my teeth yesterday morning, as it made me heave just putting the toothbrush in my mouth! Probably just because I'm feeling under the weather, but I said to my boss 'don't be silly, I'm just run down'. So he said yeah maybe because your pregnant!! Haha. Just thought I'd share that with you all!
> 
> Ive also found that I've gone off some foods, went for dinner the other night and couldn't find anything I liked on the menu, so just went for a plain chicken salad!! Not like me at all, and I only had desert because my hubby forced me to! Definitely not like me ;)
> 
> No one in our friends or family knows we are are TTC just yet, I'd hate to tell them and then get 'are you pregnant yet' each time I see them! Haha.Click to expand...

Pinki - have you done a pregnancy test???!!!! If not, do one now!!!


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Pinki - have you done a pregnancy test???!!!! If not, do one now!!!
> 
> No I haven't done one, I'm 6 DPO and 8 or 9 days from AF
> (my cycle is 33/34 days).
> 
> I think 8 days from AF is a little too early? I brought First Response tests yesterday while at the chemist. I haven't taken any medicine funnily enough, just incase.
> 
> I will test early, but don't know when to test! Also I don't want to stress myself out if I tested too early and it was negative.
> 
> What do you guys think I should do?Click to expand...


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Pinki - have you done a pregnancy test???!!!! If not, do one now!!!
> 
> No I haven't done one, I'm 6 DPO and 8 or 9 days from AF
> (my cycle is 33/34 days).
> 
> I think 8 days from AF is a little too early? I brought First Response tests yesterday while at the chemist. I haven't taken any medicine funnily enough, just incase.
> 
> I will test early, but don't know when to test! Also I don't want to stress myself out if I tested too early and it was negative.
> 
> What do you guys think I should do?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! - a bit too early then - I thought that you were closer than that. Well, fingers crossed - and keep eating pineapple! A xClick to expand...


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Pinki - have you done a pregnancy test???!!!! If not, do one now!!!
> 
> No I haven't done one, I'm 6 DPO and 8 or 9 days from AF
> (my cycle is 33/34 days).
> 
> I think 8 days from AF is a little too early? I brought First Response tests yesterday while at the chemist. I haven't taken any medicine funnily enough, just incase.
> 
> I will test early, but don't know when to test! Also I don't want to stress myself out if I tested too early and it was negative.
> 
> What do you guys think I should do?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! - a bit too early then - I thought that you were closer than that. Well, fingers crossed - and keep eating pineapple! A xClick to expand...
> 
> Will have a glass of juice now, not really feeling like going out to get some pineapple. Have just woken up from a 4 hour nap!
> 
> Not really sure if pineapple juice will have the same benefit, what do you guys think?Click to expand...


----------



## suffolkgirl

Afternoon, AF still hasnt arrived and it doesnt feel like its about to. I normally get a bloated feeling lower down, but nothing. I asked DF if I could have Ov'd later and they are sure that I didnt so who knows what is happening. My temp has dropped again so maybe AF will show over the wkend. 

I'm with you angiedev my cycle has been a mess too I just want AF to show now so that I can put this one behind me and concentrate on the next one.

Hows everyone elses temps?

Pinkisexi - whats happening with your temps are they still rising? 

Thanks for letting me know when you connect your sensor/monitor. I thought I was the only one doing it first thing in the morning and every day. Its good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## PinkiSexi

> Pinkisexi - whats happening with your temps are they still rising?

Temps are still high. I had a little dip then a back up again after... 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2001.png


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> Pinkisexi - whats happening with your temps are they still rising?
> 
> Temps are still high. I had a little dip then a back up again after...
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2001.pngClick to expand...

Looking good Pinki! Mine have gone up again this morning again - this really is a crazy month for my temps!

If I go by my guess of early OV on the 7th Jan, that would make me 14 DPO, but if I go by when DF guessed (and then removed), which was 13th Jan, then I'm only 8 DPO......I know that DF are probably right, but soooo tempted to do a preg test!! - silly, I know!!

Are you still feeling sick? - does it feel like a normal bug, or do you think that there could be a chance of preg?? I hope so xxx
 



Attached Files:







Chart 21-01-12.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkiSexi

> Looking good Pinki! Mine have gone up again this morning again - this really is a crazy month for my temps!
> 
> If I go by my guess of early OV on the 7th Jan, that would make me 14 DPO, but if I go by when DF guessed (and then removed), which was 13th Jan, then I'm only 8 DPO......I know that DF are probably right, but soooo tempted to do a preg test!! - silly, I know!!
> 
> Are you still feeling sick? - does it feel like a normal bug, or do you think that there could be a chance of preg?? I hope so xxx

I do feel slightly strange this month! My feeling sick is strange, is not actually feeling sick to my stomach, it's just that I just suddenly have to urge to be sick.

I've just come down with a cold. No other symptoms, other that runny nose and sneezing, oh and a cold sore :(

Temps have dropped again last night and it looks like DF adjusted the temp from the night before, so that temp looks like my temps stayed the same for two nights. I'm 7 DPO, which is around inplantation time (if it were to happen). It's definitely not AF coming, as I am the most regular person in the world for AF. It will always arrive as predicted.

Click on my FF ticker in my signature to see the FF chart, it shows my dip more clearly. 

Just waiting to see if temp rises again tonight...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2101.png

Ps. I wouldn't even know where to start when it comes to interpreting your chart. Lol. The only thing I can say is bring on the next 'normal' cycle! Hehe :).
And do a test if you want, I would in your situation! It can only help! Is your AF regular usually?


----------



## kaye

good luck to all 3 of you know. Wow this is a busy month. 
Lets hope some BFP start appearing in next few days again. 

Angiedev - argh, how annoying that DF removed the line. I don't know what to suggest because 8dpo well too early to test but then again if its 14dpo it would be ok. I think if you can hold out a few more days then you should. 

Pinki & Suffolk girl - whats happening today with the temps?

Well i have had my 3rd temp rise, so i think i ovulated the 18th  Its just so reassuring to know i am ovulating. Just wish the sperm could find the bloody egg. 

Kitsia - How are you? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope all is ok.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Kaye, we must have posted at the same time. I've posted my chart just before yours. I'll let you peek back, rather than write it all again. 

Good news about your OV! 2 week wait for you now :) 

Ps. I'm 7 days from AF, and First Responce says it works upto 6 days before your missed period! So it would be possible to test as early as 8 DPO, I assume they base their calculations on a normal 28 day cycle!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Morning ladies, Well my temp has gone up slightly again today & AF still hasnt shown I'm now 2 day late. I really don't know what is going on. I still have a strange feeling that I may have ov'd on 9th (as I had the af pains wk following DF ov prediction) which would mean my AF is not due until Monday. It is probably just delayed because I am stressing about it so much. I need to relax but we all know its easier said then done.

Here is my chart:
https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/21Jan12.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Morning ladies, Well my temp has gone up slightly again today & AF still hasnt shown I'm now 2 day late. I really don't know what is going on. I still have a strange feeling that I may have ov'd on 9th (as I had the af pains wk following DF ov prediction) which would mean my AF is not due until Monday. It is probably just delayed because I am stressing about it so much. I need to relax but we all know its easier said then done.
> 
> Here is my chart:
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/21Jan12.png

Have you tested yet?


----------



## suffolkgirl

Yeah I did 2 days ago and it was BFN. I have peed on so many HPT month after month and been disappointed with the results that I have got to the point where I now restrain myself from doing one every time I am a day or two late. My cycles have always been irregular which is why I'm reluctant to do another one until next week if af doesnt show.
Looking at the raised temps so far they fall in line with last months (which u can't see on my latest chart) so I don't think I am preg.


----------



## Kitsia

Hello ladies,

Sorry for disappearing on you, I am on a work trip for the next 2,5 month. I've read all your posts and hope for successful stories shortly. 

Funny enough I was eating pineapple for breakfast every morning as they had loads of it in the hotel :D . But I see you say it is not good to eat it before ovulation. Well I can't change it now. I tink I am ovulating today or tomorrow. 

Below is my chart. I have managed to come back home for the wekend on my green days. And I got positive OPK this morning. I am so happy it happened today because I am flying again tomorrow :happydance:
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF21012012.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sorry for disappearing on you, I am on a work trip for the next 2,5 month. I've read all your posts and hope for successful stories shortly.
> 
> Funny enough I was eating pineapple for breakfast every morning as they had loads of it in the hotel :D . But I see you say it is not good to eat it before ovulation. Well I can't change it now. I tink I am ovulating today or tomorrow.
> 
> Below is my chart. I have managed to come back home for the wekend on my green days. And I got positive OPK this morning. I am so happy it happened today because I am flying again tomorrow :happydance:
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF21012012.png

Glad you managed to get home Kitsia :)

Good luck for this cycle - I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Welcome back Kitsia good luck hope this will be your month.

AF has just shown but I'm kind of releaved rather than disappointed lets hope things are better next cycle.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Morning girls, 

My temps have nosedived again this morning! I must stress that AF is 1 week away, so it can't be that - I'm so regular that I have almost 2 years history of AF starting at the right time! 

Last cycle my temps did a similar drop around this time, but this cycle it has gone below the cover line on my FF chart. I've put this months DF and then FF charts below...
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2201.png

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/8C1E5B83.jpg​


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> My temps have nosedived again this morning! I must stress that AF is 1 week away, so it can't be that - I'm so regular that I have almost 2 years history of AF starting at the right time!
> 
> Last cycle my temps did a similar drop around this time, but this cycle it has gone below the cover line on my FF chart. I've put this months DF and then FF charts below...
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2201.png
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/8C1E5B83.jpg​

Seems like we're all having crazy cycles this month - hope that this doesn't carry on for the rest of 2012!!

I've done a lot of reading on implantation dips - believers and non-believers - and I think that the temp implantation dip is supposed to drop below the cover line, so it could be that?? - if it takes a sharp rise tomorrow back above the coverline, then it could well be that.

My temp has decided to start going up again - it really has been the weirdest cycle I've had since starting DF. I did feel (emotionally) yesterday like my period was on it's way. Feeling ill this morning, but I'm afraid it's all self-inflicted - we had friends round for drinks last night, and stayed up till 4am!! - maybe that's why my temps are high this morning :winkwink: 

Here's mine....
 



Attached Files:







Chart 22-01-12.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PinkiSexi

I agree that your naughty night has probably affected your temps! ;)

I have been very good this cycle, I've avoided all alcohol and even avoided medication when I was poorly, probably a little OTT to be honest. 

I've emailed DF to see if they have anything to say about my temps, I might aswell ask for their input. They haven't had to be in touch with me this cycle, I assume as my OV went on automatically. Might aswell get my moneys worth! Hehe 

I've been expecting it to rise the last few days, so maybe tonight will be the night. 

I looked on FF charts to see pregnancy charts and actually discovered one similar to mine that resulted in pregnancy. But I guess I won't know until the end of the next 7 days!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Its definitely a roller coaster ride this month. With all the up and down temps there has got to a BFP at the end of it.
My af hasn't arrived fully yet still very light spotting but as I predict it should arrive fully tomorrow. Not something I want on a Monday at work, but never mind.


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> I agree that your naughty night has probably affected your temps! ;)
> 
> I have been very good this cycle, I've avoided all alcohol and even avoided medication when I was poorly, probably a little OTT to be honest.
> 
> I've emailed DF to see if they have anything to say about my temps, I might aswell ask for their input. They haven't had to be in touch with me this cycle, I assume as my OV went on automatically. Might aswell get my moneys worth! Hehe
> 
> I've been expecting it to rise the last few days, so maybe tonight will be the night.
> 
> I looked on FF charts to see pregnancy charts and actually discovered one similar to mine that resulted in pregnancy. But I guess I won't know until the end of the next 7 days!

I think it would be good to try and avoid alcohol, but sometimes it's good to have a wee drinkie - although am regretting it today with the hangover and lack of sleep!

You're aswell to ask DF - that's what they are there for. they dont seem to contact me much - they went through a phase of sending some tips (which they sent to all), but apart from that, I never hear from them much. I do think that they are really good if I ever do send them any queries tho, and as you say, that's what we're paying for 

I'm forever trawling the internet for similarities - in some ways the internet is a bad thing!!

Off to London with work for a couple of days, so wont be checking my temps until Wednesday - dont know how I'll cope with the wait!! Hopefully my AF wont show when I'm away - nothing worse that having to sit in important work meetings when you feel like [email protected]!

Hope that your temps keep rising xx


----------



## angiedev

suffolkgirl said:


> Its definitely a roller coaster ride this month. With all the up and down temps there has got to a BFP at the end of it.
> My af hasn't arrived fully yet still very light spotting but as I predict it should arrive fully tomorrow. Not something I want on a Monday at work, but never mind.

Aw, thats a shame suffolkgirl - think mine are coming soon too......one day they'll not come......

xxx


----------



## angiedev

Kitsia said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sorry for disappearing on you, I am on a work trip for the next 2,5 month. I've read all your posts and hope for successful stories shortly.
> 
> Funny enough I was eating pineapple for breakfast every morning as they had loads of it in the hotel :D . But I see you say it is not good to eat it before ovulation. Well I can't change it now. I tink I am ovulating today or tomorrow.
> 
> Below is my chart. I have managed to come back home for the wekend on my green days. And I got positive OPK this morning. I am so happy it happened today because I am flying again tomorrow :happydance:
> https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/VAIDOTE/DF21012012.png

Hopefully you managed to get the DTD in at the right time on your visit home then Kitsia. Hope that the work trip is going well, and keeping your mind busy, and away from babymaking! xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> I agree that your naughty night has probably affected your temps! ;)
> 
> I have been very good this cycle, I've avoided all alcohol and even avoided medication when I was poorly, probably a little OTT to be honest.
> 
> I've emailed DF to see if they have anything to say about my temps, I might aswell ask for their input. They haven't had to be in touch with me this cycle, I assume as my OV went on automatically. Might aswell get my moneys worth! Hehe
> 
> I've been expecting it to rise the last few days, so maybe tonight will be the night.
> 
> I looked on FF charts to see pregnancy charts and actually discovered one similar to mine that resulted in pregnancy. But I guess I won't know until the end of the next 7 days!
> 
> I think it would be good to try and avoid alcohol, but sometimes it's good to have a wee drinkie - although am regretting it today with the hangover and lack of sleep!
> 
> You're aswell to ask DF - that's what they are there for. they dont seem to contact me much - they went through a phase of sending some tips (which they sent to all), but apart from that, I never hear from them much. I do think that they are really good if I ever do send them any queries tho, and as you say, that's what we're paying for
> 
> I'm forever trawling the internet for similarities - in some ways the internet is a bad thing!!
> 
> Off to London with work for a couple of days, so wont be checking my temps until Wednesday - dont know how I'll cope with the wait!! Hopefully my AF wont show when I'm away - nothing worse that having to sit in important work meetings when you feel like [email protected]!
> 
> Hope that your temps keep rising xxClick to expand...

This is the chart I thought looked like mine - look at the pattern of the temp drop....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/A9835258.jpg

And this is my chart...
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/8C1E5B83.jpg


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> I think it would be good to try and avoid alcohol, but sometimes it's good to have a wee drinkie - although am regretting it today with the hangover and lack of sleep!
> 
> You're aswell to ask DF - that's what they are there for. they dont seem to contact me much - they went through a phase of sending some tips (which they sent to all), but apart from that, I never hear from them much. I do think that they are really good if I ever do send them any queries tho, and as you say, that's what we're paying for
> 
> I'm forever trawling the internet for similarities - in some ways the internet is a bad thing!!
> 
> Off to London with work for a couple of days, so wont be checking my temps until Wednesday - dont know how I'll cope with the wait!! Hopefully my AF wont show when I'm away - nothing worse that having to sit in important work meetings when you feel like [email protected]!
> 
> Hope that your temps keep rising xx

This is the chart I thought looked like mine - look at the pattern of the temp drop....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/A9835258.jpg

And this is my chart...
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/8C1E5B83.jpg


----------



## PinkiSexi

Temps back up today girls, and above the cover line again :)


----------



## Kitsia

Ahhh, that's a good sign Pinki. Fingers crossed


----------



## kaye

Yay Pinki, good sign! 
fingers crossed for you. 

My red line appeared on my chart today, i did ovulate on 18th Jan, so i am 5dpo today so i have a long wait now. Hate the tww it drives me mad.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Thats excellent news Kaye good luck with this cycle.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Yay Pinki, good sign!
> fingers crossed for you.
> 
> My red line appeared on my chart today, i did ovulate on 18th Jan, so i am 5dpo today so i have a long wait now. Hate the tww it drives me mad.

2 week wait is the worst, even though this is only my 2nd ever 2 week wait! 

Today I had a massive spot appear on my cheek, I never get spots! Ever! And definitely not on my cheeks! Boohoo! Possibly a sign, or possibly not.

Only time will tell! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Kitsia

Hi girls :flower:

I know you are all having weird cycles this month but I am quite oposite. usually I get very rocky temps and it is so hard to pinpoint ovulation. Even DF have had troubles with my charts. :wacko: FF says my temperatures fluctuate normally, LP is normal and CM signs correlate with OPK results. :thumbup: Except I did not get EWCM #-o
This morning I got a very clear temperature shift and very normal OPK results too. Nothing to compare to last month. I can't waith to get 4 month report from DF. I wonder how long does it take for them to release it :-k
I have also got a strange message on my PC when I connected the reader. It said my reader needed updating and it would not respond for 45 minutes. But it looked like it was OK just after 5 minutes. Did anybody else get that ? maybe some software updates were installed on our readers ? 

Baby dust to all of you :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







df 23.01.2012.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









Capture.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kaye

no it didnt happen to mine today. 

Glad your cycle is better this month Kitsia. 
Pinkisexi - What going on this morning? 

Well i have had 2 lower temperatures so i already pretty sure i am out already :-( im so peed off and had enough. Its so unfair and just want to quit!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Girls, 

Kitsia - I also got an update on my reader, although I'm pretty sure it said my reader would be unresponsive for 45 seconds :) Glad your temps have evened out, perhaps it's a sign that you are relaxed? 

Kaye - Sorry to hear that you think you are out! :(

I also think I must be out this month too, as my temps just dropped again and my little rise yesterday was updated, so now shows that it was actually only a tiny rise. My response from DF was that they think my illness could have caused me to get low temps, I was very poorly for 3 days. 

AF is due around the 28th for me, so 4 days to go.

Anyway here is my chart, not really an interesting chart anymore this cycle to be honest...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2401.png

also thought i'd add my BBT chart overlay from FF...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/C1AEE61F.jpg


----------



## Kitsia

Thanks Pinki, I think I mixed it up. It must have said 45 seconds :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Any news ladies. How's everyone's charts looking?


----------



## kaye

Hi Suffolkgirl, how are you? 

I will upload my chart when i am home tonight, not alot happening though really. 
However i am now in a better frame of mind, got some PMA back, went zumba last night which cheered me up and hoping at weigh night to night i finally get my first half stone  

Hope everyone else well too xx


----------



## Kitsia

I'll put mine up later on this evening too. FF has already confirmed ovulation on CD11. Now I am waiting for DF to confirm it. It could not been easier this month, I have very clear signs.


----------



## PinkiSexi

My temps are up again, but Im 100% sure I am out.


----------



## suffolkgirl

I'm good thanks af has just finished so I'm all fired up and ready to get going again.

PinkiSexi - You never know you are not out until af shows.

Kaye - Glad you are feeling a lot better hopefully you get your half stone and you will feel even better. When I was on Weight Watchers last year it stated if you lose 5% of your start weight you improve your fertility. 

Kitsia - Good to hear you are having a good month. Hope DF match FFs OV date. I might try FF this month and see if they both come up with the same dates.


----------



## kaye

whoop whoop, time to have some fun then again Suffolkgirl. Are you doing opk's aswell? 

I got my half stone tonight  another 3.5 to go  

Here is my latest chart (not looking great this month) 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd20.png


----------



## Kitsia

It looks good to me Kaye, your temps are way above the cover line. Hopefully it will stay up.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Well done Kaye on your weight keep up the good work. Your chart is looking good and lots of hearts too.
Yeah i've stocked up on Opks so will starting using them this cycle.


----------



## Kitsia

Here is mine too. DF has also conformed ovulation on CD11.
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kaye

thanks ladies. 

Looking good Kitsia. Fingers crossed for you x

Well my temps have dropped this morning and at first i felt my stomach drop, but you know what, its not gonna ruin my day! Just means i have another month to lose weight and another month to pay off bills which all helps for when we get out baby. 

Have a good day ladies  xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi girls, my temps are doing a zig zag up and down. It isn't even worth posting my chart, nothing to look at! :(

I emailed DF yesterday to let them know I'm taking Pregnance Care Comception vitamins - They thought it was a brilliant idea! I stoppe taking them in the beginning, as they made me feel dizzy at work. So now I take it before bed. So far I haven't given up! 

I also decided I'd join slimming world last night, as Weight Watchers was giving me too many options to eat bad things! Got a couple of naughty nights coming up tonight and tomorrow, then I'll do a healthy shop on Saturday. 

My Slimming World lady is an inspiration, she lost 10 stone!! She's in all their mags and books - its rare you find one that's actually done that well as a consultant! Although just a couple of stone will suit me :)

Like you said Kaye - another month to prepare!! Getting a new bathroom this weekend, want to do my Zumba DVD's while AF is here (due in 4 days). I'll prefer to take it easy around OV and the 2 week wait :)

Sorry it's a long one, haven't posted for a little while. 

SuffolkGirl - FF is great! It really backs up what DF confirm! 

Have a good day girls xxx


----------



## angiedev

Hey girls - back from trip and exhausted! AF arrived during trip, so gutted about that - I really had a good feeling about this month - with me being relaxed from going on holiday etc. Oh well, never mind the arrival of AF means the start of another chapter  - Chapter 33 to be precise! - I hope that this is the chapter where everyone lives happily ever after ;-)

Had a quick read through - well done on 1/2 stone weight loss Kaye - very impressive. Remember to mark this on your DF chart.

Pinki - what's happening with you? - are you still having a zig-zag cycle?

How's everyone else?

A x


----------



## kaye

sorry AF arrive Angiedev! She sucks big time! 

I sure hope this chapter is a happily ever after too for us all.


----------



## suffolkgirl

I hope it's a happy ever after too. 
I've lost count on what chapter I'm on its been so long I've given up lol.... DF asked me today for dates when I'd had blood tests and I found out they go as far back as 2009. I remember I could only have them 6 to 12 months after we started ttc so it goes even further back. How scary!

Come on DF prove to us all that you work.


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Hey girls - back from trip and exhausted! AF arrived during trip, so gutted about that - I really had a good feeling about this month - with me being relaxed from going on holiday etc. Oh well, never mind the arrival of AF means the start of another chapter  - Chapter 33 to be precise! - I hope that this is the chapter where everyone lives happily ever after ;-)
> 
> Had a quick read through - well done on 1/2 stone weight loss Kaye - very impressive. Remember to mark this on your DF chart.
> 
> Pinki - what's happening with you? - are you still having a zig-zag cycle?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> A x

Temps are just bobbing up and down, but around the same temp each day. Nothing exciting happening over here to report! I'm going to start NOT uploading each day, just going to give it a few days at a time. Too much hassle and too much reading into things I think. I'm 1st full cycle in, so I want to start as I mean to go on. I.e. keeping hold of my sanity.


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> angiedev said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - back from trip and exhausted! AF arrived during trip, so gutted about that - I really had a good feeling about this month - with me being relaxed from going on holiday etc. Oh well, never mind the arrival of AF means the start of another chapter  - Chapter 33 to be precise! - I hope that this is the chapter where everyone lives happily ever after ;-)
> 
> Had a quick read through - well done on 1/2 stone weight loss Kaye - very impressive. Remember to mark this on your DF chart.
> 
> Pinki - what's happening with you? - are you still having a zig-zag cycle?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> A x
> 
> Temps are just bobbing up and down, but around the same temp each day. Nothing exciting happening over here to report! I'm going to start NOT uploading each day, just going to give it a few days at a time. Too much hassle and too much reading into things I think. I'm 1st full cycle in, so I want to start as I mean to go on. I.e. keeping hold of my sanity.Click to expand...

Funny, I was thinking the same too. It can get a bit too obsessive I think. Plus I have a really hard few months coming up at work, so not enough time to spend analysing every temp shift!


----------



## PinkiSexi

It's funny because I've started thinking about bloody temperatures at work lol. 

Just going to relax into it a bit more now - I started charting at Xmas when I had a lot more spare time on my hands, what with holidays etc. 

I believe it's true that a single temperature has no meaning on its own, so a daily update can't help us! Plus DF is meant to be The relaxing way to BBT! I'm going to leave it now until the run up to OV. Perhaps I'll even be brave and leave it after OV has been confirmed too :)


----------



## angiedev

I think that you have to download at least every week, if you are on the money back guarentee, so I might go for every weekend, and then maybe one day during the week. As long as we are DTD every 2 days, it doesn't matter anyway.

Let's see how we get on Pinki - I wonder if our curiosity will get the better of us?!


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Well i am not ready to wait every few days yet, it will bug me all day lol. 

Anyway got up this morning to another drop so i know im deffo out but since 7dpo its been drop after drop. I think maybe my body does need agnus castus? 

Did body combat last night ladies, and wow can i feel the burn today. But if i stay focused and lose 7lb a month, then i will be at bmi of 30 in 7 months!! YAY


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Well i got my latest 21 day bloods back and level is 28 for progesterone. Doctor marked it as normal, sent it to Duo who also confirmed yes i did indeed ovulate, however ideally it should be 30 to sustain a pregnancy. 

So i should go back on agnus castus do you think? or b6? or both? Help please ladies


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well i got my latest 21 day bloods back and level is 28 for progesterone. Doctor marked it as normal, sent it to Duo who also confirmed yes i did indeed ovulate, however ideally it should be 30 to sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> So i should go back on agnus castus do you think? or b6? or both? Help please ladies

You could try Pregnance Care Conception, as they contain B6 plus lots of other usual vitamins. Also Agnus Cactus isn't recommended during pregnancy, so perhaps the B6 is the best option for long term. You can also change straight to Pregnance Care for pregnancy after you conceive.


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well i am not ready to wait every few days yet, it will bug me all day lol.
> 
> Anyway got up this morning to another drop so i know im deffo out but since 7dpo its been drop after drop. I think maybe my body does need agnus castus?
> 
> Did body combat last night ladies, and wow can i feel the burn today. But if i stay focused and lose 7lb a month, then i will be at bmi of 30 in 7 months!! YAY

hi kaye

For Agnus Castus (or Agnes Cactus as I call them!!), you should only take them up until ovulation - not after.

Vitamin B6 is good - I take 200mg a day, and this has been successful in raising my luteal phase from 8-9 days to 12-14 days, so defo working.

You get B6 in the pregnacare multi-vitamin, but only in a very small amount, so I would try taking the B6 too - you can get them from Holland and Barrat.

I've not been taking the Agnus for a while - at one point I was taking 8 pills altogether (pregnacare, B6 and Agnus) with my dinner, and thought that was a bit much!! - might give them a try again though.

A x


----------



## PinkiSexi

Morning girls...

So AF has arrived (please dont feel sorry for me, as it's only cycle 1 and a half of TTC). Glad it's a new cycle and a fresh start! Me and hubby are going to start swimming together each week and i've got my zumba which i'll be doing this afternoon now I know I'm not up the duff ;)

Also can anyone tell me if taking vitamins has had an effect on their leutal phase? I've brought Agnus Cactus from Holland & Barrat in liquid form, but not sure if I should take it aswell as vitamins or just vitamins for now? or even when to take it, if I decided too? I am taking Pregnance Care Conception at the moment. 

*Kaye* I forgot to say - if you take pregnance care conception, take it at night before bed. I took mine in the day and felt really dizzy. I took it at night and strangely it made me sleep better. 

Below is my chart showing my full cycle - I'd really appreciate some opinions on it, as i somehow convinced myself that my temps dipped too early after OV and that something is terribly wrong with me.

Cycle 2 chart...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2801.png


----------



## Kitsia

Hi girls,

How is everybody keeping ? 

Kaye, I am also taking pregnacare conception for the second month now. I am having first normal looking cycle at the moment. However I am not sure if it has anything to do with pregnacare or with the fact that I am not studying at the moment thus less stress, less coffeine, less redbull. I am also eating regullarly, could have something to do with this too :-k

Anyways, here is my latest chart. Temps are still going up but I am only 6 DPO. Another 10 days to go. I will not be able to come back home for the next green days so I really hope last weekend was successful. [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kitsia

P.S. I've asked DF support how often do I need to connect to PC. They say it is required every 7 days, but they normally recomment connecting every 2-3 days.


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> Morning girls...
> 
> So AF has arrived (please dont feel sorry for me, as it's only cycle 1 and a half of TTC). Glad it's a new cycle and a fresh start! Me and hubby are going to start swimming together each week and i've got my zumba which i'll be doing this afternoon now I know I'm not up the duff ;)
> 
> Also can anyone tell me if taking vitamins has had an effect on their leutal phase? I've brought Agnus Cactus from Holland & Barrat in liquid form, but not sure if I should take it aswell as vitamins or just vitamins for now? or even when to take it, if I decided too? I am taking Pregnance Care Conception at the moment.
> 
> *Kaye* I forgot to say - if you take pregnance care conception, take it at night before bed. I took mine in the day and felt really dizzy. I took it at night and strangely it made me sleep better.
> 
> Below is my chart showing my full cycle - I'd really appreciate some opinions on it, as i somehow convinced myself that my temps dipped too early after OV and that something is terribly wrong with me.
> 
> Cycle 2 chart...
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2801.png

Loving your positivity Pinki  - see my post before to Kaye for my thoughts on vitamins....B6 defo increased my luteal phase....although your chart looks as though your LP is OK. 

Not sure about temp drop - maybe contact DF - they may be able to advise why this pattern may be showing.

Enjoy Zumba!


----------



## PinkiSexi

> Loving your positivity Pinki  - see my post before to Kaye for my thoughts on vitamins....B6 defo increased my luteal phase....although your chart looks as though your LP is OK.
> 
> Not sure about temp drop - maybe contact DF - they may be able to advise why this pattern may be showing.
> 
> Enjoy Zumba!

DF said that they think my illness made my temps drop or the progesterone dropped early.

Pregnance Care Conception has 10mg of B6 - the pack says its 714% of RDA. Not sure if I should top it up with more B6, as I heard that B6 in high doses isn't good for you.

P.s. I found this info about the RDA of B6 on the NHS website. It's says we need 1.2mg per day. 

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vitamins-minerals/Pages/Vitamin-B.aspx


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

I already take pregnacare  so i think i am gonna take a bit more b6. thanks for your help. 

Also i am pretty sure i am out this month, i have the sore boobs already and tummy cramps and have had cramps since day 20 (i presume its this early as stopped the agnus) 

But my chart looks like this today on cycle day 24. what do you think? 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd24.png


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I already take pregnacare  so i think i am gonna take a bit more b6. thanks for your help.
> 
> Also i am pretty sure i am out this month, i have the sore boobs already and tummy cramps and have had cramps since day 20 (i presume its this early as stopped the agnus)
> 
> But my chart looks like this today on cycle day 24. what do you think?
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd24.png

Ah Kaye, your temps a still going up. Don't write yourself off just yet. You are in the game until AF show up. I know you know your body signs before AF but I have read so many stories when girls were sure AF was comming but it never did. I hope you are one of them [-o&lt;


----------



## Kitsia

Also, you had a dip on 8DPO. Maybe it was an implantation dip ? I do not see any dips on your previous charts. What do you think yourself ?


----------



## Kitsia

Here is my chart.
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kaye

no i have never had a dip then it rise back up like this. Its so confusing. I keep checking to see if AF here as 11dpo today. First month i was already spotting at 10dpo, and last month 12dpo. 

I have not been out and have not had any alchol so i know nothing has affected my temps like that. 

Interesting, i am trying not to get my hopes up but you can't help it can you especially after so long.


----------



## kaye

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html 

this is a link to an old thread on here where a lady has uploaded lots of successful charts. Amazing how different they are


----------



## kaye

Kitsia said:


> Here is my chart.

looking good, temps rising lovely  fingers crossed for us xx


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html
> 
> this is a link to an old thread on here where a lady has uploaded lots of successful charts. Amazing how different they are

Thanks Kaye, these charts are from Fertility Friend website. I keep comparing mine now and then :) 

BTW I saw FF is giving a deep discount today. All you have to do is to like them on the Facebook. I got my membership for a year for about 20 euros. :thumbup:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Morning girls - a day off work for me today, my boss said I had a day left over from last year and had to take it by the 31st. Day off tomorrow too :)

I just thought i'd give a little update - Firstly I'm loving the slimming world diet! I went for two meals with hubby this weekend and both were syn free! I don't feel confined or restricted by this diet and hubby is being VERY supportive, although he doesnt want me to loose weight. Looking forward to my first weigh in!!

Kitsia I signed up for FF last week, I was using their free service, but decided I wanted to use facilities of the full membership. I think they always offer that discount, some sort of trick advertising ;) It worked out at £28.95 once converted from $ to pounds for me. 

I'm on CD3, so not much to report. Just uploading at the moment daily to record my AF. I had to move my sensor, as my skin finally gave up the fight with my sensor and became sore yesterday. I only moved it about 2cm and told DF. 

I was wondering girls if you think it's likely that my vitamins will change my OV date? DF told me to start OPK's around CD17 (OV usually CD20 as my cycles are 33 days). Do you think I should start testing earlier just in case?

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## kaye

OMG!!!! Just had e-mail off duo saying my temps are showing patterns that other users have shown and they have later been identified as being pregnant.  

I know i shouldnt get giddy and i know they have done this to someone else and it turned out she wasnt but omg!! I can't help it. 

However, i have been having af cramps since cd20! i am still cramping now. So maybe i am out. 

Should i test tomorrow do you think?


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> OMG!!!! Just had e-mail off duo saying my temps are showing patterns that other users have shown and they have later been identified as being pregnant.
> 
> I know i shouldnt get giddy and i know they have done this to someone else and it turned out she wasnt but omg!! I can't help it.
> 
> However, i have been having af cramps since cd20! i am still cramping now. So maybe i am out.
> 
> Should i test tomorrow do you think?

How many DPO are you now? I'd be in my way to the supermarket to get an early test :) 

Post your chart so we can see what I looks like. 

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kitsia

Hey Kaye, 

That was me that got the same email On a very first month of using DF. I knew AF was coming but I tested anyway.

Put up your chart!!! I really hope for the good news


----------



## kaye

im 12dpo today.
I had 4 low temps then rises. I'm probably not but its nice to see that e-mail, just hope its turns out i am. 
If AF not here tomorrow i am going to test in the morning. 

Here is my chart

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd25.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> im 12dpo today.
> I had 4 low temps then rises. I'm probably not but its nice to see that e-mail, just hope its turns out i am.
> If AF not here tomorrow i am going to test in the morning.
> 
> Here is my chart
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle3cd25.png

I wonder if it's because your chart is triphasic (a third rise in temps). I guess you'll know either way tomorrow when you check your temps. Good luck and update us ASAP!


----------



## Kitsia

Here is mine. Temps a still going up. Does not look that normal after all :haha:
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kitsia

Any news Keye ?


----------



## kaye

Kitsia, your chart is looking great!  fingers crossed for you. 

Did test first thing, BFN! Shouldnt of got my hopes up :-(


----------



## Kitsia

Ah, I know how you are feeling. Did AF show up ? Maybe it's still too early ? I really think DF should not send emails like this. It's just too sensitive.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Sorry to hear that Kaye - Perhaps DF aren't being helpfull at all when they send those emails, I mean it's not likely that someone who is TTC would miss that they are pregnant. 

It would be interesting to know if it's a system generated email, rather than a personal email sent by someone actually looking at your chart.

Maybe you and Kitsia should compare the content, assuming Kitsia hasn't deleted it! 

Your time will come Kaye xxx


----------



## Kitsia

PinkiSexi said:


> It would be interesting to know if it's a system generated email, rather than a personal email sent by someone actually looking at your chart.
> 
> Maybe you and Kitsia should compare the content, assuming Kitsia hasn't deleted it!

Here is the email that I got. I was so upset when they sent it to me. Af has actually arrived a few hours later. I wish they did not do this untill they are sure.

I am contacting you as I have noticed that your data shows some patterns which have previously been seen in some of our customers who were later identified as being pregnant. I hope that you do not mind me contacting you, but I was wondering whether you have taken a pregnancy test for this cycle?


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Here is e-mail i got 

_I am contacting you as I have noticed that your data shows patterns which have previously been seen in some of our customers who were later identified as being pregnant. I hope that you do not mind me getting in touch, but I was wondering whether you have taken a pregnancy test for this cycle.

For a proportion of our users, we have observed these promising temperature patterns; implantation is taking place, but the pregnancy is not sustained. If this occurs more than three times, and there is a positive pregnancy test recorded each time, it is then possible to be referred for further testing. 

These implantation failures can occur very early on, which means that the patient may not notice that her period is delayed by more than a day or two. This is obviously significant, and it is important that this does not go undiagnosed. 

I am not saying that this is what will happen, but it is worth recording any positive tests that you may have, so that the option of further testing can be explored if need be.

I hope that this is helpful; please don't hesitate to get in touch if you would like more information, or if you have any questions._


So same opening paragraph at yours Kitsia. 

Yeah i dont think them e-mails are very helpful, i mean i didnt think i was in with a chance and then i read that and my mind was in overdrive, thinking i had symptoms and after so long its all you want and you i read way too much in to it. 

AF isnt here yet, but im still cramping and tmi but i had a lump of brownish mucus which is normally sign she gonna be here in the morning. 


Hope your all well ladies? Hows the chart Kitsia? How are you Pinki, green days showing yet?


----------



## Kitsia

I am not feeling too well. I have cramps for the second day in a row and feel bloated. It feels like before AF but it is way too early for me. I am only 9 DPO and have at least 7 more days to go. My LP is usually 16 days. 
I am also very nauseous tonight. I thought it was because I have not had any food but it did not go away even after my dinner. After all it is not that unusual to me. I get nausea very often. 

Here is my chart.
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PinkiSexi

Sorry that you had the disappointment of them
Sending you this email, but it's helpful to know that they do this! I definitely won't be taking them seriously if this happens to me. And also I think I'm so impatient, that i'd have tested before any sign of an email had the chance to appear ;)

No green days yet - AF has ended today, so will be DTD lots from tomorrow :) 

OV is due 16th Feb, cycle day 20. I am away that week, although much to my releif, it's now a UK holiday. I wasn't looking forward to the change of climate and a wasted month due to erratic temps. 

Feeling happy that I'm now actually taking my vitamins, instead of avoiding them (I'm not a fan of taking tablets) and also happy that my new diet is working brilliantly! Lost 7lbs this week :)


----------



## kaye

wow pinki 7lb loss in a week in fan bloody tastic!!!! Well done you! x

Hows the chart Kitsia still looking good? 

Well yesterday am, took a test and we could see a line, not sure if it was evap line or what and my temps slightly went back up. But 4pm yesterday AF got me :-( extremely heavy and tmi lots of clots. So not sure what went on this month really. 

Anyway i lost another 2lb this week so 11.5lb in total. Only 45.5lb to go till they will give me treatment. 

Hope you are all ok


----------



## PinkiSexi

Wonder if it could have been a failed implantation Kaye? I guess if DF have picked that up then they may put it in your report.

Sorry that you've had a confusing month! Sometimes it's easier when AF makes a swift appearance! Instead of taking its time and getting your hopes up! 

Well done on your total weight loss! :) 

My green days are in the distance, I can just see them starting to appear lol. My relaxing and less obsessing is going quite well. I'm just enjoying my hubby and lots of DTD :)


----------



## kaye

Hi 
Sorry i didnt reply yesterday, been having issues getting on bnb last few days. I wrote full reply yesterday and then posted it and then it said oopps something wrong with the page! Argh! 

Yes Pinki DF e-mailed me again saying temps look good, and to keep testing, but then AFT showed up so sure they will write in my report. Glad the weird month ended and i can just focus on losing the weight and my holiday in May. 

Glad your relaxed approach is working, i need to take a leaf out of your book. 

Kitsia - Hows the chart today? Any news? 

Anyway hope you are all well Ladies and have a great weekend


----------



## Kitsia

Hi, my temps went down and then up again. I'll upload it after work but you can always see it on FF if you click on my signature . I already have AF signs so no more hopes for me for this month. 

DF have emailed me saying that I've been trying for a long time now and it is time to get some tests done. I guess I'll look in to this whe I am back home in April . 

Sorry about AF Kaye


----------



## Kitsia

here it is
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kaye

wow its looking really good Kitsia, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kitsia

Thanks Kaye, unfortunately I've lost my hope. My chart pattern looks exactly the same as last month. Temps dropped 3 days before AF which is exactly whats going on right now. Plus I feel she is comming. 

DF support adviced to get FSH and AMH tests done. Do any of you know how its done ? I need to do some research on all these test. I think it is about time to acknowledge that I actually have a problem and it is nothing to do with wrong timing :(
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaye

they have sent me that email too they other day. They are for your ovarian reserve i beleive. Think how many eggs left but not sure. The AmH is more indepth. 

They said FSH can be done on NHS. But my doctor who i rang yesterday said he doesnt know what it is and will need a letter of DF, so emailed DF yesterday about it.


----------



## Kitsia

I see, so it looks like they are sending it to everybody then. In Ireland health insurance does not pay for any of fertility tests. I think I need to find a private fertility clinic to get it done.


----------



## kaye

they sent me a link where you can test stuff from DF, it £22.00 for the FSH test hun


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, Kaye is right FSH is a simple blood test taken between day 2-5 of your cycle. This can be done by your GP on the NHS. The other test the NHS will not fund so will need to be done privately I believe.


----------



## Kitsia

kaye said:


> they sent me a link where you can test stuff from DF, it £22.00 for the FSH test hun

They say it is only awailable to UK residents. Anyway, I think it would be too complicated asking my GP to take my blood and then send it to UK. I will need to pay GP visit too which is about 50-60 eur for one visit. I think I'll go to the same clinic that my friend got IVF done. It will probably save some time and hassle. I'll ask for a full infertility investigation then :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Kitsia, try not to worry yourself there might be nothing wrong with you. Has your husband/partner had a sperm test?? It might be an idea to get that checked first. 

I've had bloods tests, scans and an operation to see if there is anything wrong and my results have always come back normal. My husband then had two sperm tests done and they have both come back borderline. 

Sorry I'm just thinking of the different options for you as you have to go privately and that can be costly.


----------



## Kitsia

Yes, DF support has asked us to get sperm test done us well. But he already has two children from his first marriage so i think the problem is in me. Anyway, I can't get it done while I am away. I have to wait untill April now.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia I know this sounds extreme, but are you entitled to use the NHS in England? It seems so out of order that the NHS treat you guys differently. By chance you aren't here now are you?


----------



## Kitsia

No , I am in Belgium now :) I dont think UK would pay for foreign nationals. It would not be fair on UK citizens as they are paying taxes in UK. I've never worked nor lived there not even in Northern Ireland :)


----------



## Kitsia

I know some people travel from Republick of Ireland to Northern Ireland cause its much cheaper. But you have to have time to do this too.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> No , I am in Belgium now :) I dont think UK would pay for foreign nationals. It would not be fair on UK citizens as they are paying taxes in UK. I've never worked nor lived there not even in Northern Ireland :)




Kitsia said:


> I know some people travel from Republick of Ireland to Northern Ireland cause its much cheaper. But you have to have time to do this too.

Well just so you know I think it's unfair on women! Rather sexist I'd say. A man must have made up this rule! xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi girls, I've got the day off work today, so I allowed myself to spend a little time analysing my charts :)

My chart seems to be taking a slightly different pattern to the previous charts, I'm wondering if it's due to the vitamins? 

To me it looks like my chart is doing a simelar pattern to before, but I think it's happening over a shorter period of time. I think I'll possibly ovulate earlier this cycle, it's just a hunch, but we will see what happens next week. Let me know your thoughts guys :)

Here is my DF chart and my chart overlay from FF...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/070212.png

*Ovulation is CD 20
*
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/BF4699EA.jpg​


----------



## kaye

Hi all 

Pinki - hows chart looking now, you in your green days?

Kitsia - whats happenin with you?

How are all the other ladies doing?

well i have been having a pretty rough week, just really depressed with it all. But slowly i am snapping out of it xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Hi all
> 
> Pinki - hows chart looking now, you in your green days?
> 
> Kitsia - whats happenin with you?
> 
> How are all the other ladies doing?
> 
> well i have been having a pretty rough week, just really depressed with it all. But slowly i am snapping out of it xx

Hi Kaye, yes green days have started. Although light green at the moment. I think OV will happen earlier this cycle and I'm sure it has something to do with me taking my vitamins. I can't load my DF chart, as I haven't saved it to Photobucket before leaving the house, but if you click on my ticker then you can see my FF chart. 

I think the weather makes you depressed, I've been emotional this week and it's got nothing to do with TTC. I hope you start feeling better soon! 

Last day a work for me before a lovely week off with my hubby! Excited isn't the word! 

Where in your cycle are you now? xx


----------



## angiedev

Hi Kaye (and all!)

I've not been on for a while - feeling really crappy too - was my birthday, and although I know it doesn't happen exactly on your birthday, all I could think of was - "well, that's my available eggs halfed again!!" - any milestones - birthday/wedding anniversary/christmas just really get to me.

ANYHOW!!! - am feeling better now - not sure what words of advice I can give to you, or you can give me, but I guess just "stay positive" (sometimes I get sick of people telling me that!!)

As far as DF goes, I had to get sent a new sensor, as mine broke, and since then, temps have been quite steady. In my green days at the moment, so fingers crossed for a positive outcome.

Big love and baby dust to you all!

A xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, All is well with me. I have just come to the end of my green days. If DF is correct this time I should have OVd Wed. I've had two raised temps so hoping to have another tomorrow to confirm it. Feeling very positive at the mo as been dtd non stop so keeping fingers crossed that green days don't move like last cycle when I ended up missing my peak days completely. Like pinkisexi I've starting taking vitamins and my cycle feels completely different from normal I've had increased amounts of ewcm and have had very strong OV pains. im not a great believer in vitamins but if it is helping then i might change my opinion. Baby dust too all xx


----------



## kaye

Pinkisexi - Jealous a little, enjoy your week off!! Enjoy DTD now as your green days are here. Its nice to be able to monitor our cycles and that you can see that even vitamins do make a difference (hopefully a BFP difference) 

Angiedev - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! sending losts of PMA your way, and hopefully all this keep picking ourselves back up will pay off soon. Hope your making most of your green days too. 

Suffolkgirl - ooh good luck, hope you get your temp rise again tomorrow. What vits are you taking? 


I have started B6 & B12 this cycle. I am just entering my pale green days. We are all pretty close together. 

COME ON BABY DUST SPRINKLE US WE WANT TO MOVE TO THE 1st TRIMESTER TOGETHER!!!!!!


----------



## angiedev

Oh yeah - re B6 and taking too much (which was discussed last month I think) - I asked in Holland and Barrat, and apparently because they are water soluble tablets, whatever your body does not use, you will simply get rid of when you pee - so I'm sticking to my 200mg of B6 a day 

I had actually stopped taking them, and wondered whether my mood altered because of this - maybe taking them makes me less crazy lol!

How is all of your weight loss going - I REALLY need to get on to this - going to go to the gym sat/sun I think and have a really good workout.

A xx


----------



## kaye

i am taking 100mg of b6, i will see how i am with that then increase if i need too. 
Hopefully they do affect your mood i could also do with being less crazy too ha ha 

Diet/gym going good. Only lost 1/2 lb last week tough which was a bit gutting but know it will show up this week. I have been doing body pump and body combat at them gym, which i am really enjoying. In combat, i am imaging i am punching "fat" and "Infertility" right in the face! Releases the stress ha ha. 

Are you following any plan?


----------



## suffolkgirl

Angiedev - Belated Birthday wish extra baby dust to you this cycle.
Kaye - I'm only taking complete multivitamins & minerals for conceptions/pregnancy nothing specific.
I'm not on any diet at the mo although I should be. I am trying to get more active I go running twice a week, however as it has been so cold & snowy I've not been able to do it as I have to go in the eve when hubby gets home so its dark & freezing by then and not very nice. I need the weather to warm up a little as I'm itching to get out there again.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hello girls, here is my chart as I enter green days...

My temps have progressed quicker to the pattern I usually get before OV (due to the vitamins).

I predict OV to fall on valentines, which is good, as you can guarantee lots of DTD on that day. :haha: OV is due, based on my normal cycle before vitamins, on the 16th (cycle day 20).

P.S. As soon as OV is confirmed, I shall be leaving my DF monitor alone! No daily checks, i'm going to do it maybe every 4 days. After OV is the time I want to be relaxing ideally. 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/11022012.png​


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi I had my 3rd temp rise this morning guessing I Ovd weds although DF haven't confirmed this yet. My FF chart confirms that I have so pretty confident that its correct. its the dreaded 2ww now but feeling very positive at the mo.


----------



## kaye

Pinki - yes deffo good landing on valentines, mine is probably going to be monday or tuesday too. I wish i could leave my monitor alone for 4 days! It would do my head in too much thinking about it lol. But good luck, your right its time to relax  

Suffolkgirl - glad you got it right, it nice when we start understanding our cycles and knowing when we are about to ovulate. Good luck this month!


----------



## kaye

Hi Everyone. 

How is everyone doing? 

Well i am waiting for a positive opk, it started to get a bit darker today so maybe in next couple of days i will get a positive. However today i have lots of EWCM, i dont usually get this much. Could it be the b6? Not sure. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## angiedev

Hey Kaye!

I got lots of EWCM today too - I wonder if it is the B6?? - I was almost calling my husband to say let's have the day off work, I need you here NOW lol! - decided just to wait till tonight instead - I'll be ready and waiting when he gets back from work ;-)

By the temps in my chart, it looks like I ovulated yesterday - although DF have not confirmed yet - does the EWCM sometimes come after ovulation?? If ovulation has occurred, and does for you we can have our 2WW together!!

Just realised that my status has been "hungover" for about 2 weeks now - I would just like to say that this is not true!! - will change it now 

Good luck to you - hope OV comes soon xxx


----------



## kaye

Ha ha, i text my hubby coz were both at work saying i need you now, lets sneak home! He hasnt even replied lol, so i will have to wait till later aswell.


----------



## angiedev

Ha Ha - the things we do for this baby-making process eh?! - he'll be rushing home from work tonight lol!


----------



## Kitsia

Hi girls :hi:

Hope everybody is fine. I see you are all very busy with green days approaching around Valentines. I wish you fast and healthy :spermy: to catch that egg. And very well done with excersises!!! I could not say that about myself. Living on the coffee at the moment :coffee: My green days are approaching too but they are no use for me since I am not going home this weekend :shrug:
Did anybody get 4 month report from DF ? I thought I would get one but I did not and I am on the 5th cycle now. 

Here is my latest chart
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi girls, I haven't been able to record CM this cycle, as we have literally been DTD everyday for the last 5 days. It's difficult to get accurate results (TMI - I know). The good thing for me is that I've been able to keep my hubby thinking that all the DTD at the right time has been "his idea". I wanted to keep things as normal as possible for him, and only intervene with persuasive tactics if we aren't automatically DTD at the right time! So far so good. I just don't want it to become a chore, easy to say after only 3 cycles TTC, I know lol.

Still waiting for my positive OPK, which I expect will be tomorrow or Wednesday. Staying at a hotel Wednesday, so either day is good for me ;) Can't wait to get it, so then I can relax and hide my laptop far far away!

Kitsia - Email DF and ask them what's going on! I'd say fingers crossed for you this cycle, but that would have to be immaculate conception ;) 

I'm off to get some sleep :)


----------



## kaye

Hi 

Kitsia - what a shame your not home this weekend, on the upside least you can have a break from the dreaded 2ww . Im only on my fourth cycle now with DF so i am not sure. I would e-mail them. 

Pinki - ooohh lovely enjoy your hotel stay!! Wow you have been busy DTD havent you, one of the swimmers must make it  

Well i got a big Positive on my opk this morning. Stronger then the test line  so that means ovulation should happen today?? my temp did a slight dip this morning ready for the rise tomorrow


----------



## angiedev

Hi Kitsia

I got my report after 4.5-5 months I think, so you should get it soon - but maybe email them to check. I am wondering whether you get one EVERY 4 months?? Does anyone know?? - I think that I should be due for one soon, and I'll be going back to the fertility clinic in April, so would quite like to have one (hopefully they'll be interested in it - unlike my doctor!) It's a shame you're away from home for your green days - maybe you'll get a surprise valentines visit???!!

Pinki - you're doing the right thing - no matter how many gadgets we use to predict, the best way to get pregnant is just to DTD all the time - then we never miss the "right time" - I dont think I have the energy for it lol!

Kaye - sounds like OV is here - Valentines would be a lovely day to concieve - fingers crossed for a little Cupid xx - Change your status update - I always feel sad for you when I see that little sad face :-( - are you feeling sad, or have you just forgotten to change it (like when I was hungover for 3 weeks!!!).

Positive thoughts and HAPPY VALENTINES to you all!

xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Happy Valentines Day girls! 

Well my OPK was negative this AM, but the line was stronger today that yesterday! Only one thing to do and that's DTD anyway just to be sure ;) 

If my positive comes tomorrow then I'll be happy, as the timing is right with the relaxing hotel stay! 

I hope you all have a lovely Valentines and get spoiled rotten! 

Kaye we must be running almost exactly the same this cycle, although I think my cycles are longer that yours (33/34 days), so it could be a one off! We will have out TWW together :)

Angiedev - I'd email DF in advance and say you are visiting a fertility clinic on April etc and ask them for an upto date fertility report to ensure they take you seriously, it must just be a case of them running a computer program over your data, as it was pretty pre format when compared to the others reports.

Kitsia - I wonder if your hubby has plans for a secret valentines visit, he'd surely win the award for best valentines treat ever!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Happy Valentines Day to you all. What a great way to start Valentines Day knowing you are on your green days how romantic. Good Luck to you all.

My green days were last week and today I had a temp drop which has now worried me a little today of all days. Things were looking so good and heading in the right direction and at a steeper rate than normal and then all of a sudden my temp has nose dived and I'm only 5dpo. Anyway there is no point worrying about it as what will be will be I'm not able to change anything so I really should stop worrying.

Again enjoy your romantic evenings and fingers crossed to you all.

Heres my chart:
https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/14Feb12.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

SuffolkGirl - one temperature on its own means nothing, in a few days time it may not even appear to be significant! Forget about that temp, enjoy your valentines day and see what it says in a few days time. 

Inplantation can also occur 5-8 days after OV, so could be that dip. But you will only know in a few days, so relax :) xx


----------



## kaye

Suffolkgirl - i agree with pinkisexi, one temp doesnt mean anything. This happened to me last month and then shot back up again the next day. Good luck to you. 
 
Happy Valentines day girls. Hope you all get treated to some treats today  x


----------



## PinkiSexi

Here is my latest chart - I got my positive OPK about 7.30pm tonight (it was negative this morning at 8.30am). I'll probably get another positive tomorrow I'd imagine, so OV has to be tomorrow or Thursday. 

I thought I'd upload my chart now, as it will probably be one of the last uploads for a little while. I really mean it when I say I'm not touching my DF for a good 4 days, just need to fill my time with another hobby other than chart watching ;)

As you can see, an awful lot of hearts on this cycles chart :happydance:

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/140212.png​


----------



## Kitsia

Hey ladies,

Happy Valentines!! I hope it will bring you BFP at the end of this month. 

I am after getting fertility report from DF :thumbup: Everything looks fine so I really need to go to fertility clinic now and get some tests done.
 



Attached Files:







DF - Analysis of your cycles.pdf
File size: 118.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PinkiSexi

As I predicted, I got my second positive OPK today! I guess I'm ovulating tomorrow? OPK was negative yesterday AM but positive PM, and today positive AM too. 

My logic says it can't be today, as I only had a positive late last night. I would have expected the positive to be there early the day before? 

I think I'm going to do another test this afternoon to see if the surge has gone.

P.s. I got two positives in a row on CB digital, which I'm sure someone wrote an extensive post about on another thread saying it wasn't possible.

Kitsia - Your report reads well. It will be interesting to hear what the docs think of it.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Morning Ladies, Hope you all enjoyed your romantic evenings with lots of dtd.

Pinki I would test again this afternoon as they say you should not use fmu when doing LH tests as your urine is too concentrated and may give you a false positive. 

Kitsia good news on your report. Good luck with any tests you have.

My temp shot up again this morning from .38 to .69 so I can start relaxing again.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi SuffolkGirl, I always use FMU. Yesterday FMU was negative, but evening was positive. This morning FMU was positive. It ties in with my usual OV and predicted OV. There's no doubt in my mind it's a positive, just wondering if it means OV is today or tomorrow.


----------



## kaye

Hi 

Kitsia - Your reports looks amazing. I think the first test needs to be your partners sperm analysis, thats the quickest one and then your cd21 bloods as they mentioned your progesterone. 

Suffolkgirl - glad you temp back up, fingers crossed for you. How many dpo are you? 

Pinki - well ovulation can happen 12 - 36 hours after your positive, so if you test this afternoon and see what it says maybe know more then. 

Well, after my bright positive yesterday, it is negative today. My temp rose today, so im guessing ovulation deffo happened yesterday. Just need another 2 raised temps to confirm. We have DTD friday, sunday, monday and tuesday. You think we are best to do it again tonight aswell?


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Kaye, If I was you I would dtd again tonight just to make sure. That way if the temp doesnt rise again tomorrow you wont feel like you have missed out. 

I'm only 6dpo now so think my temp drop yesterday was a little early to mean anything. As long as my temps continue to go upwards I'm happy. 

Kitsia, Kaye is right get the sperm analysis done first. Your partner might already have children but things can change for him too. I had a child with my husband 6yrs ago conceived naturally but now his little swimmers are borderline.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I saw in waitrose his & hers Pregnance Care Conception vitamins! Fancy giving him them to take, not sure what my OH would make of that!


----------



## angiedev

PinkiSexi said:


> I saw in waitrose his & hers Pregnance Care Conception vitamins! Fancy giving him them to take, not sure what my OH would make of that!

Thats the ones that we use Pinki - the man needs his vitamins too!! ;-)


----------



## kaye

HELP lADIES

my temp dropped alot this morning, what is going on? im sure i ovulated on 14th Feb, i had a really positive opk and it was negative next day! 

Please look at my chart, all my pMa has gone and just know something not right 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle4day17.png


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Kaye, I'm not sure maybe you had an LH surge which is why you got the positive LH but it wasnt quite enough to realise the egg as this can sometimes happen. Or if your temp rises again tomorrow drops the next day and rises again the following day you may have a staggered chart so could still have ov'd on the 14th.


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> HELP lADIES
> 
> my temp dropped alot this morning, what is going on? im sure i ovulated on 14th Feb, i had a really positive opk and it was negative next day!
> 
> Please look at my chart, all my pMa has gone and just know something not right
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle4day17.png

Dont worry Kaye - I would go by the "pinki-method" and not worry about each temperature - it just gets you stressed out! As long as the pattern of the temps stays above a coverline (average of all the temps 6 days prior to OV), then you are OK - plus, sometimes DF adjusts temps the next day, so the drop might not be so big. Dont worry about it - stay positive :hugs:


----------



## angiedev

ps. if it wasn't for the OPK results, I'd say you OV'd on the 12th - but you have been DTD lots, so no need to worry that you've missed a crucial date. xxx


----------



## kaye

I know many of us have been waiting a long time now for our BFP! Im so annoyed today and angry that i am still waiting and wondering when it will happen!

I know i need to get my PMA back and quick and get this weight loss going. Put on 1/2 this week! will get that off next week tho. 

Hope everyone ok?


----------



## suffolkgirl

i want to give u a big hug and say everything will be ok your time will come. It just takes some of us longer than others. x


----------



## angiedev

Kaye - It's the toughest thing ever! and I understand everything you are going through - but hopefully one day (soon??) we will get what we want. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> HELP lADIES
> 
> my temp dropped alot this morning, what is going on? im sure i ovulated on 14th Feb, i had a really positive opk and it was negative next day!
> 
> Please look at my chart, all my pMa has gone and just know something not right
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle4day17.png

Remember that you said to me yeaterday that OV can happen 12-36 hours after LH surge (I think it was you?). That means OV may / may not have happened yet. Only when viewed in comparison with the next few temps will it be obvious what's going on. Stay positive and keep DTD ;)


----------



## kaye

Thanks so much ladies xx 

Well back to the gym tonight, body pump & Body combat! Im gonna imagine I'm kicking infertility's arse! The gym always sorts my head out too. 

Hope your all ok?


----------



## angiedev

Feeling fed up today. 

Was pretty confident that I had ovulated, although it hadn't been confirmed on DF. Stuart not well at the mo, so haven't DTD since Monday and logged in this morning to see that they have changed my green days forward by a whole week!!!

so, looks like I've missed OV (temp spike today - so maybe if we DTD tonight it might work) SOOO Annoyed - at DF, and at myself, for thinking that I knew that I had OV. 

Next month I'm away with work lots, so prob wont be able to hit the right dates, and then I only have 2 more months with DF until my year is up

on a positive note, TFI Friday!!!!


----------



## kaye

HI Angiedev

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Argh! How annoying, its really bug me the DF do that and dont even contact you to explain why. 
Hopefully DTD tonight and there is still hope. Upload your chart when you can. 

Right, lets come up with a plan for next month, everything we can possibly to do to make us get our BFP (i know we feel like we have tried everything). What about trying sperm meets egg plan? I was reading it the other day. We can make sure our diet is rich in all the foods they say help.
We can all chip in ideas and give the all a try. 
Hopefully then you can get your BFP before the 12 months is over! 

Come on pick yourself up, dust your self down, its friday, have a great weekend and try not to think about ttc! (i know its hard, i had a bad yesterday as you know) oh & by the way, i was punching infertility hard last night at the gym, i gave her few jabs for us all xxxxx


----------



## kaye

https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/146385/Boosting-fertility--diet--plus-advice-and-support 

this is a good site, loads if info on


----------



## angiedev

Hi Kaye

A girl at work just shared this with me - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2102376/Baby-envy-The-new-social-divide.html

Interesting read - some things ring true, others not so much.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Girls, I've been reading the posts and catching up. 

Angiedev - Have you been using OPK's this cycle? Sorry to hear that your green days have moved again, it's strange how this has happened to you so often! Do you ovulate at different days each cycle? 

Kaye have your temps started to make sense yet? 

My temps haven't yet indicated that OV has happened, I haven't felt my usual OV pains that I get, so I knew it hadn't happened. I'm not too worried, as we have been DTD constantly! 

Here is my chart... 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/17022012.png​


----------



## kaye

angiedev said:


> Hi Kaye
> 
> A girl at work just shared this with me - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2102376/Baby-envy-The-new-social-divide.html
> 
> Interesting read - some things ring true, others not so much.

that brought tears to my eyes. I have some of them feelings, its nice to know that alot of women have the same feelings. I wish we didnt have to deal with this! 

Thanks for sharing x


----------



## kaye

PinkiSexi said:


> Hi Girls, I've been reading the posts and catching up.
> 
> Angiedev - Have you been using OPK's this cycle? Sorry to hear that your green days have moved again, it's strange how this has happened to you so often! Do you ovulate at different days each cycle?
> 
> Kaye have your temps started to make sense yet?
> 
> My temps haven't yet indicated that OV has happened, I haven't felt my usual OV pains that I get, so I knew it hadn't happened. I'm not too worried, as we have been DTD constantly!
> 
> Here is my chart...
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/17022012.png​


Maybe see what happens next few days, maybe just late ovulation this month. Wow you have been DTD alot, bet your knackered! lol 

My temps went up this morning and the drop yesterday has been amended so it doesnt look as harsh. I will upload later.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well.

Angiedev I feel for you it is very frustrating as DF claim they can predict your most fertile days up to a week in advance so you can plan a romantic wkend/evening out. So you do this then the green days move and you end up missing out. Like Kaye mentioned an email from DF just explaining why would be nice.

Pinki - Gosh you have been busy.

I've not had a chance to read the attached articles yet but will do later when I have a bit more time. Its my sons 6th birthday today and it's bringing lots of memories back of when I was preg but also makes me feel sad that I've not been able to give him a bro or sis. He asks me all the time why everyone in his class has a brother & sister and he doesnt. That hurts me more than anything but hopefully by the end of this year he will have one.

My chart this cycle is looking good compared to last. I'm 8dpo my temps are the highest they have been and still on the up so trying to keep positive and relaxed. 

Have a fantastic weekend ladies and hope to see lots of red hearts on your charts next week. xx

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/17Feb12.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

Looking good SuffolkGirl and happy birthday to your little one 

Girls reading the article posted earlier from Daily Mail made me think. I've really never felt that way, although I've only been TTC a short while.

Just before me and my partner started trying my sister was in hospital after falling of her horse when the nurse noticed something a miss and sent her for a scan. She was found to be just over 6 months pregnant, with no maternal instinct and never having wanted children. I remember her calling me and telling me she had no choice but to 'have' this baby and me feeling at that time 'why didn't it happen to me'. But my feelings were only because i'm in a secure positon to have a child and it wouldnt cause us any problems and also I wanted to take away the distress and pain she was feeling - I know it's difficult to understand how someone can feel sad about being pregnant, but this was at the time an unwanted child for both her and her partner who is much older than her. Baby was born mid December and I remember holding her at Christmas, not knowing if I was pregnant or not, but knowing that if my little sister can do it, then so can I! And holding that little girl in my arms made me so happy, and so what she's not my baby, but it's a proven fact that the feelings associated with holding a baby and known to make you feel happy!! To me cuddling that little girl brings great happiness and I could never hold any grudges or have jealousy about my sis having her little girl! 

I say that we should embrace new babies, and give them cuddles! Because we could all do with a feel good boost at some point and nothing does it like cuddles with a new born xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

angiedev said:


> Hi Kaye
> 
> A girl at work just shared this with me - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2102376/Baby-envy-The-new-social-divide.html
> 
> Interesting read - some things ring true, others not so much.

Angiedev - Yes I agree and this comes from someone with a child. I deal with the school playground every day, there is always someone expecting. I always get asked when am I having more. Don't get me wrong I've had the opportunity (my little miracle). It is the most wonderful thing in the world and I hope and pray that you ladies will have the same opportunity very very soon as every women deserves it and no one more than you ladies. xx


----------



## angiedev

Hi Girls

The article was interesting, and I have to say I definately have some of those feelings, but not all. My 2 neices are the most precious things to me ever, and I cant ever imagine not wanting to see them/spend time with them. 

Similarly with friends - I may feel a bit sad (and yes, probably jealous) when I hear the news, but I'm always first around there with cute gifts and can't wait for my turn as the baby is passed around us all for cuddles!! - Pinki, you're right - you can't beat a little baby cuddle!! Sure, I'll probably have a good cry when I get home - but that's just sadness for myself - not aimed at my friends.

I guess what the article shows is that we are not all loopy! - the feelings that we have, although not always rational, are what others in our situation feel too.

Suffolkgirl - I hope that your wee boy gets a big brother or sister soon xx

Pinki - being an auntie is definately the next best thing to being a mum!!! - I LOVE my neices!! - and the good thing about being an auntie is that you can get to be a little bit more mischievious with them than their mum ;-)


----------



## angiedev

Hi Girls

Here is my chart for this month so far.... They moved my green days by a week, but haven't yet confirmed OV - I thought I had OV on the 10th - but I think maybe it is the 16th now. Pinki - I guess I should have taken your advice and done some OPK - might get some for next month.

the break is when they sent me out a new sensor (they said that the batteries in mine had run out).

Let me know your thoughts!

A xx
 



Attached Files:







Chart 18-02-12.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## angiedev

What's the online photo thing that you girls use to upload your charts??


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> What's the online photo thing that you girls use to upload your charts??

Www.photobucket.com


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Here is my chart for this month so far.... They moved my green days by a week, but haven't yet confirmed OV - I thought I had OV on the 10th - but I think maybe it is the 16th now. Pinki - I guess I should have taken your advice and done some OPK - might get some for next month.
> 
> the break is when they sent me out a new sensor (they said that the batteries in mine had run out).
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> A xx

Maybe you ovulated on the 16th? It looks likely. Do you put your temps into Fertility Friend? It usually tells you about OV before DF (I guess because they don't have a reputation to uphold). xx


----------



## kaye

i know duo take ages to confirm ovulation for me, so annoying


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> i know duo take ages to confirm ovulation for me, so annoying

DF took ages for my 1st cycle - about 2 weeks. 2nd cycle it took 2dpo and so far this cycle no confirmation, but my temps haven't indicated OV has happened yet.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Girls, this is my FF chart (I think it shows the temp pattern better than my DF chart.

I haven't had a clear temp shift yet that indicates OV. I thought I had OV on 14th, but my LH results show different! We will be DTD today and tomorrow anyway, so I'm not too worried! I just don't know what's going on lol.

Any thoughts would be welcome :)
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/6A98A591.jpg


----------



## PinkiSexi

Scrap my last post - Finally I got my temp shift last night, thought it was never going to happen! So I just need to 'temperature spot' for two more days, then it's time to relax :)

Angiedev - How is your chart looking today? Have DF confirmed OV for you yet?

Kaye and Suffolkgirl - Whats going on with your charts? Anything interesting to report?

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/190212.png​


----------



## kaye

YAY Finally Pinki, well your well covere DTD anyway  

here is my chart, to be honest i know were out already 
https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle4cd19.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> YAY Finally Pinki, well your well covere DTD anyway
> 
> here is my chart, to be honest i know were out already
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle4cd19.png

Don't be silly Kaye! How can you know you are out already, your OV hasn't even been confirmed! Most of the stories I've heard about people who've got their BFP they said they thought they were out! Positive thinking :)

Guessing OV was 16th for you? What do you think?


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi All, What a beautiful day.

Pinki - Fingers crossed your 2 next temps continue upwards then you can relax at last.
Kaye - Your chart is looking good dont give up till the wicked witch shows up.

My chart took a big dip yesterday 9dpo (I'm hoping it was in implantion dip) todays temp has gone up but only just slightly so only time will tell. I'm not convinced anything will come of it as my temp today isnt any higher than my previous chart at this point. I just think that if anything is going to happen my temps would be rising a lot more than what they are. My temp has never risen above 36.00 and when you look at pregnancy charts they are always in that range or higher. Hey but like I said to Kaye you are not out until the witch appears so there is still time.

Heres my chart:
https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/19Feb12.png


----------



## kaye

hi 

Just gone onto my chart now and they have confirmed my ovualtion as 14th Feb. Thats when i thought it was. 

Suffolkgirl - i think your chart looking good. fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## angiedev

Kaye - out of interest, what was the temp difference between 13th and 14th? Doesnt look that big on the pic. I'm convinced I OV'd on the 10th, but it was only a 0.15 rise - but now they have moved my green days, and I had a bigger spike on 16th - 0.23. They still haven't recorded my OV - will just have to wait and see I suppose! They said in my report that my temps often didnt rise as much as "normal" people. Oh yeah, and why dont you think you've a chance this month?? - you've DTD on the right days - stay +ve! xx

Suffolkgirl - dont worry about temps - I have questioned DF about this, and apparently DF temps are lower than taking temp orally, so dont worry about it. Your chart is looking good 

Pinki - I most definately need your sex drive lol! - you put me to shame in the DTD stakes!!- If I am 16th Feb, then it looks like we are 2WW buddies!!


----------



## kaye

hi 

temp actually went down by 0.06 on the 14th compared to 13th. the temp then increase by 0.18 from 14th to 15th. But last month same happened it went down 0.05 then ovulation was confirmed. 
Do you not think think that right? To be honest i havent really got a clue with this charting.


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Pinki - I most definately need your sex drive lol! - you put me to shame in the DTD stakes!!- If I am 16th Feb, then it looks like we are 2WW buddies!!

*Angiedev* - I think we are definitely 2WW buddies - I just logged on to DF (because Kaye said her OV was confirmed today, so thought maybe they were doing the rounds) and they have confirmed my OV as 17th, although I really thought it was 18th. Makes not alot of difference as we DTD on that day too. 

I'm impressed with DF actually, as they have confirmed OV from cycle 2 and cycle 3 within 2 days of OV happening. I really believe it's to do with the OPK's. Fertility Friend hasn't even confirmed my OV yet, which is unusual as FF normally gets in there first.

I'm pleaseed to say that I haven't had to 'push' hubby into DTD this week, he's been eager all on his own. He said to me the begining of last week 'I wonder if you are pregnant?'. In my head I'm thinking 'well I know I'm not as I havent even ovulated yet', but I really don't want to start using that terminology with him. I just said 'hmm I wonder'. lol. In fact I never log on to DF when he is here, which is great rule to stop me obsessing over my charts. 

Here is my newly confirmed OV chart...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/190220122.png​
P.S. Angie, I think you have longer cycles like me. I'm about 33/34 days :)


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> hi
> 
> temp actually went down by 0.06 on the 14th compared to 13th. the temp then increase by 0.18 from 14th to 15th. But last month same happened it went down 0.05 then ovulation was confirmed.
> Do you not think think that right? To be honest i havent really got a clue with this charting.

neither do I kaye! - just hope that DF know what they are doing ;-) I have to say, they always seem to have been right - I just want it to be the 10th, as then there is more of a chance, as it coincided with my DTD. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## PinkiSexi

FF think I ovulated on the 14th! Either way we DTD before and on that day, but then I'd be 6 DPO... 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/30A5478C.jpg


----------



## Kitsia

Hey girls, 

Oh my gosh , I missed so much !!! But I've read all your posts. 

I just poped in to say a quick hello. Hope you are all fine on this beautiful sunny day. Well , it's is sunny in Belgium :) 

I have ovulated yesterday. It has not been confirmed yet but I know it myself as I got very clear temperature raise this morning. I will upload my chart this evening but there is nothing exciting on it since I am not BD'ing this month. 

Talk to you soon 

Hugs


----------



## PinkiSexi

Girls I'm still very confused about when OV happened. DF are still saying 17th and FF are still saying 14th. It would be nice to know so I have an idea of when to expect AF :( 

I've not uploaded a chart, but if you want to have a browse then click my DF charts link on my signature (charts are dated) and my FF link is there too.


----------



## kaye

Your temps are quite hard to read this month. maybe ring DF and ask to talk to someone, im sure they will explain, they are the experts. 
Its hard coz your third temp ever so slightly after the 14th and 17th. Sorry i cant help much, im not great on this charting. let us know if you find out anymore.


----------



## kaye

However on your fertility friend graph further up, it looks like the 14th to me, but they have put the 18th. confusing!


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> However on your fertility friend graph further up, it looks like the 14th to me, but they have put the 18th. confusing!

I agree, the FF chart shows the temps better, because the gaps between the days are smaller, giving more definite patterns. DF charts are so spaced out, that temps look as if they run smoothly - If that makes sense! 

The 14th seems like the logical date, as my positive OPK was 13th/14th and gone on 15th. The 17th had no temp rise. I feel the DF system put OV there because it was within 36 hours of my last positive LH result. FF confirmed 14th feb, so i feel inclined to go with them this cycle. The only difference it makes is when AF is due (I think). 

I've had no illness and no alcohol this cycle, so there's nothing that would have effected temps.


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies, hope your all well. Any news or charts to share.

Here my latest chart! Any thoughts, looking ok, good, not so good! 

also i have put my temps into fertility friend like you pinki, that link is in my signature. 

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/cycle4cd23.png


----------



## PinkiSexi

*Kaye* your chart looks good! Temps are up, which can only be a good thing!! I think FF is a great tool, as it helps alot with seeing the patterns and also is a back up just incase DF mess things up! I'll take a peek at your FF chart in a moment. 

I haven't been able to relax off my chart like I wanted to, as I've had some confusion about when OV happened. I've decide I'm going to trust the judgement of DF, as I did feel my OV pains (faint period like pains) around about the time they said I ovulated. I didnt record the pains, so i know only my OPK and temps contributed to the ov prediction. Temps are rising at the moment by the looks of it...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2302.png


----------



## kaye

can deffo see the rise starting now Pinki off your last 3 recorded temps. 
Here hoping a BFP is gonna be on this board from one of us soon!


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> can deffo see the rise starting now Pinki off your last 3 recorded temps.
> Here hoping a BFP is gonna be on this board from one of us soon!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, Your charts are looking good so far.

No news here I'm 14dpo and my temps are up and down but slowly heading towards my coverline last cycle af arrived 16dpo. Not too upset this month because if nothing happens I know that we can finally go ahead and book our summer holiday this weekend. We have been putting it off just in case I got preg and wasnt able to fly without a doctors note. This will give me something different to think about and plan for. I need to shift a stone so that should take my mine of ttc. xx


----------



## angiedev

Charts looking good ladies! - fingers crossed for you! 

Suffolkgirl - get that holiday booked  - it'll be something to look forward to 

Will post my chart later - as usual, it's a bumpy one! 

A


----------



## suffolkgirl

Here's my chart as you can see nothing to report just waiting for af to show so I can go ahead and book my lovely summer hol and hopefully start concentrating on that instead. xx

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/suffolkgirl1/23Feb12.png


----------



## kaye

Hey Suffolkgirl, 

your temps are still up and above your pre 0vulation temps. so might not be out x


----------



## suffolkgirl

Thanks Kaye, I just have a little hunch that i'm out. Temp today falls near enough in line with temp last month just b4 af. Also I've not had that email from DF to say there might be a possibility.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi, I noticed DF has twitter earlier today and spotted that they had posted a link about fertility tests they can do. *Kitsia* I think this might be of interest to you, as I know you mentioned something about the NHS not funding treatment where you are... (I'm sure it was you, but forgive me if I'm wrong).

Here is the link for anyone who's interested: https://www.duofertility.com/how-to-buy/clinical-fertility-tests

It was so hot today girls, wasn't it? I almost couldn't handle the heat in my office! Also felt a bit queasy eating my lunch, not reading too much into it all though. Just seeing how things go. 

Kaye and Suffolk girl your charts look good still to me, although I know that you obviously know your own charts well. 

I'm off to bed now! Need to get some beauty sleep before the weekend starts! It can't come quick enough!!


----------



## Kitsia

Hey all !!! 

Any good news Kaye and Pinki ? I am so excited for you :) I hope it will end up with BFP. Suffolkgirl, as Pinki say your tems are still above the cover line, so there is a hope. 

Pinki, thanks for the link. I will read it later on as am heading to work and then flying home for the weekend. Still need to pack though :) 

Here is my chart. No hearts at all. Poor me :)
 



Attached Files:







df.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Kitisa, I logged my temps with FF this morning and their Pregnancy Monitor says it thinks my chart went triphasic at CD25 (cycle days are the numbers at the bottom of my chart). You can also see my symptoms too...,

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/860C4679.jpg

Here is the pregnancy monitor info: 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/D9E3340C.jpg


----------



## angiedev

Fertility Friend looks quite good - I think I might switch to that after my DF year is up. Do you just use your DF temps, or do you record your temps for FF with a thermometer?

Re: the new tests, I got an email from DF about that last week - I thought that it was just them trying to make more money from me, but maybe I am just being cynical!

Also worried due to last visit to my doctor, that they will not take me seriously again, and not do the blood tests. Should be going to the fertility specialist in April though, so might talk about it with them then.


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Fertility Friend looks quite good - I think I might switch to that after my DF year is up. Do you just use your DF temps, or do you record your temps for FF with a thermometer?
> 
> Re: the new tests, I got an email from DF about that last week - I thought that it was just them trying to make more money from me, but maybe I am just being cynical!
> 
> Also worried due to last visit to my doctor, that they will not take me seriously again, and not do the blood tests. Should be going to the fertility specialist in April though, so might talk about it with them then.

I just input my DF temps into FF. Sometimes FF confirms OV first, but DF have always beat them to it for the last 2 months. It's also good to get a different view of your chart, as it looks so much different on FF. Plus they add a cover line.

For me FF just backs up confirmation of ovulation, I couldn't use it with a thermometer personally. 

Hopefully you'll get a BFP before you year is up, so you wont need to use FF :)

P.s. FF is free for basic use, but for all the other features you have to pay an annual fee of £25-£30 (it's in dollars)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, i am considering purchasing a duo fertility monitor, i have tried to read through as much of the thread as i can, do you think it is worth it? Has it helped you?

I do not bbt because i have irregular sleep patterns and have not used opks, because my cycle can be anything from 28 days - 135 days.

Your thoughts would be welcome


----------



## PinkiSexi

wannabemummyb said:


> Hey ladies, i am considering purchasing a duo fertility monitor, i have tried to read through as much of the thread as i can, do you think it is worth it? Has it helped you?
> 
> I do not bbt because i have irregular sleep patterns and have not used opks, because my cycle can be anything from 28 days - 135 days.
> 
> Your thoughts would be welcome

Hi Wannabemummyb, 

I'd say it's worth a go as they have a money back guarantee if you dont fall within 1 year. DuoFertility uses BBT, but it's measured while you sleep via a sensor, so no need to worry about sleeping patterns. As long as you wear your sensor then it's fine. 

You should contact DF and find out if it would be suitable for you, but I'm sure it would be fine. 

I've only been TTC since Dec, so I haven't much experience, but I am happy with the way DF works and I've found it to be a good way of knowing I've ovulated. Before I used DF I has no idea when I ovulated. 

DF have a suitability tool here: https://www.duofertility.com/is-it-for-me/suitability-tool

Any questions you want answering please do ask, we are a friendly bunch and always happy to help :)


----------



## angiedev

Go for it Wannabemummyb! - with the money back guarentee, you've nothing to lose.

For me, it made me feel better, as I was actually doing something to try and help myself - so if you have the money, I say go for it! 

A xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thank you for your feedback ladies. I signed up to their news letter about six months ago and completed their sutiability tool yesterday, i am waiting for them to come back to me because apparently they need to ask some clarification questions, probably because i have pcos and long cycles.

May be hanging around here x


----------



## kaye

Hi Wannabemummyb

Yes go for it, with the money back guarantee its great. Makes you feel like you are doing something extra to help. 

they did extra questions with me also, nothing to worry about. 

May i just add aswell my friend has pcos and very long and she got pregnant unassisted within a year of trying! She was amazed. her little girl is now 3 months old. 
so hope for us all xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

wannabemummyb said:


> Thank you for your feedback ladies. I signed up to their news letter about six months ago and completed their sutiability tool yesterday, i am waiting for them to come back to me because apparently they need to ask some clarification questions, probably because i have pcos and long cycles.
> 
> May be hanging around here x

Give them a call, it has to be worth a try. Also if they say you can use it, but not eligible to the guarantee, then it's still worth it! Good luck and let us know what they say :) xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

PinkiSexi said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback ladies. I signed up to their news letter about six months ago and completed their sutiability tool yesterday, i am waiting for them to come back to me because apparently they need to ask some clarification questions, probably because i have pcos and long cycles.
> 
> May be hanging around here x
> 
> Give them a call, it has to be worth a try. Also if they say you can use it, but not eligible to the guarantee, then it's still worth it! Good luck and let us know what they say :) xxClick to expand...

Brilliant thanks. Am waiting for their call. Have read up on their website.

Thats brilliant news Kaye, i have found that some people with pcos get pregnant relatively quickly, with others it takes years. I love hearing success stories though :happydance:


----------



## Kitsia

Hi Girls,

Welcome to the club Wannabemummyb !!! Because of DF I've found this threat with a wonderful ladies to talk to. It is definitely a big plus :) 

Pinki, how are your temps now? Did you test ?


----------



## suffolkgirl

Welcome Wannabeamummyb like you have already heard from the other ladies you have nothing to loose with the money back guarantee so go for it. 

I only started using it the end of November I too have long irregular cycles which makes it very difficult to pin point ovulation and my husband has a low sperm count. By using the DF system it is helping work out exactly when ovulation happens, making it a bit more easier and less stressful for my husband and I to know whens the best time of the month to dtd, as timing for us is critical.

All the ladies on here are great if you have any questions, concerns or simply just want to have a rant (as I often do) just speaking to others in the same boat really helps. DF also have a great support team so if you want an experts opinion they are always there to answer your questions too.

Good luck and let us know how you get on. x


----------



## wannabemummyb

Suffolkgirl thats brill, i find it so frustrating not knowing when i ov, or if i actually do some cycles, it would also help us plan dtd. After two years trying it feels like dtd is not as much fun anymore, especially with a new disappointment each month. So i think knowing when i am ov'ing will help.

I definately think its the best route for us to go down as long as i am suitable. Will keep you all posted


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Welcome to the club Wannabemummyb !!! Because of DF I've found this threat with a wonderful ladies to talk to. It is definitely a big plus :)
> 
> Pinki, how are your temps now? Did you test ?

Hi Kitsia, temps are still up and I've noticed today that I have alot of watery CM. I mean so much that I thought I'd wet myself (TMI I know). I did my FMU in my testing cup this morning, but when I saw my temps were still up I decided not to test - I thought about it for a while though! I know it's probably too early, so I'm going to wait until AF date has passed. Plus I don't have any early tests, I only have Clearblue tests.

I'm very relaxed this cycle.

How's things with you?


----------



## Kitsia

Gosh you are so patient Pinki !!! :) I would be testing every day :) 

I have nothing to report really. I am back home for the weekend but since I've already ovulated I do not even look at my chart. I have also found out that my trip was extended till the 16th of March. That's another cycle I am going to miss out on. 
Fingers crossed for you !!!! 

Kaye, any news about you ?


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Oh no Kitsia, that sucks a little bit doesnt it. least you can enjoy another ttc stress free month if you look at it that way. 

My temp slightly dipped this morning but still above the coverline. I have been having af cramps since thursday and bit teary too so maybe she is coming. Interested to see if i can go 14dpo again this month as i have been using b6! 

Good luck pinki i hope your temps continue to stay up. 

Any other news from you suffolkgirl 7 angiedev?


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Kaye unfortunately i'm out af got me. Not too upset as i we are going to book our flights tomorrow for our summer hols. I need something to look forward to. x


----------



## angiedev

Hey girls here is my chart - weird pattern again this month. DF said OV on 17th, I thought OV on 10th - no AF yet, but emotionally, I feel it is coming.

https://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii582/angiedev/Duofertility/?action=view&current=Chart26-02-12.png

I did it on Photobucket - yay! - should I be doing anything to this album to protect it? Can anyone search and see it? feel a bit wierd about that.

wnnabmummy, hope that you hear back from DF this week with news that it is suitable for you


----------



## angiedev

.....or maybe not yay! - didnt seem to work......

Oh well, one day I will get the hang of this photo upload thing!!

One more try....

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii582/angiedev/Duofertility/Chart26-02-12.png


----------



## angiedev

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii582/angiedev/Duofertility/Chart26-02-12.png


----------



## angiedev

3rd time lucky!

A


----------



## kaye

sorry AF got you suffolkgirl. How exciting to be booking a holiday though. We did that a few months ago, i threw a bit of a strop about putting life on hold for this, and we just walked in and booked. We are going to Eygpt for my 30th bday in May. Can't wait. 

Hey angiedev, your temps are looking a little flat this month, but what i have been seeing on fertility friends, quite a few people have flat temps and still successfull. 

well my temps dropped quite a bit today so pretty sure she knocking on my door. HATE HER. Need to hurry up and lose remaining 44lb so hospital will give me help


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii582/angiedev/Duofertility/Chart26-02-12.png

Hi Angiedev, charts looks good and you are never really out until AF shows, feelings and emotions often crop up like that for people who got a BFP, as some symptoms are simelar! 

Photobucket albums can be searched if someone did a BBT chart search etc, but it will only turn up in results if you add tags to identify what the pic is about. The album it's self won't say anything personal about you, unless you post it or post personal pics of yourself in the album. I believe you can make the pics private, but I'm not sure if that effects us seeing them. My album link is on my signature for all to see.

The pic you use to post is always the one starting 

I've not had chance to check my temps this morning yet. Waiting to get a few moments to myself! Hope you've all had a brilliant weekend :)


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> sorry AF got you suffolkgirl. How exciting to be booking a holiday though. We did that a few months ago, i threw a bit of a strop about putting life on hold for this, and we just walked in and booked. We are going to Eygpt for my 30th bday in May. Can't wait.
> 
> Hey angiedev, your temps are looking a little flat this month, but what i have been seeing on fertility friends, quite a few people have flat temps and still successfull.
> 
> well my temps dropped quite a bit today so pretty sure she knocking on my door. HATE HER. Need to hurry up and lose remaining 44lb so hospital will give me help

Will wait and see Kaye - but I think the evil AF is coming! Been feeling really down/teary for the last few days, and that is usually a sign. however, just been to the gym and ran 5k on the treadmill - feel AMAZING! - I haven't run for ages, and it has really put me in a good mood.

Girly Lunch with my old school friends today, so I am preparing for lots of baby/children chat! Need to keep my emotions under control - they are all coming to ESCAPE tears and tantrums for the afternoon lol!

Hope that AF doesn't come for you Kaye xxx


----------



## kaye

well done for running 5k on treadmill that brill. I have been doing loads of excercise recently, i go in feeling crappy and come out feeling amazing, thinking i can take on the world!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Girls, I've had a really eventful weekend! I wont go into details on here, but it's nothing to do with me and hubby! Nothing negative for us as a couple anyway!

I hope you've all had a good weekend :) 

My healthy eating plan went out of the window last week when I had my holiday and still haven't been able to get back into it! Kaye what BMI are you aiming to get to? I'm really not doing well with it at all :( Part of me wants to do the Cambridge diet again, even though it's a harsh diet, I know it works. I'll have to give this alot of thought over the next few days and maybe speak to hubby about it. He's so supportive and kind! Bless him, men have it so easy lol. 

Hope all your charts are looking good! :)


----------



## Kitsia

I am in Belgium, on my way to the hotel . I can't believe the weekend is gone . It was brilliant but so short. 

I got an email from DF saying that my ovulation day was now confirmed and green days moved. They say it will show my chances of conception :) Ya right, I am not even trying this month :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Morning girls, 

My temps are still up. On my FF chart overlay for the last 3 cycles, it shows that my temps have usually dropped by now. My FF chart link is at the bottom if you want to peek. FF is still saying triphasic at CD25....

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2702.png


----------



## Kitsia

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Lol the temptation is there, but I really don't want a false negative! I can wait a few more days :)

Ps. Today is my highest temp recorded this cycle at 35.91. The only other higher was when I was poorly last cycle.


----------



## kaye

Good luck Pinki xx

I want to get bmi to 30, they will not give me clomid until then


----------



## PinkiSexi

How tall are you Kaye? I'm 5ft 5 so a BMI 30 = 12st 10lbs approx


----------



## kaye

Im 5ft 6. So extremely overweight :-( 
Im gutted, i lost 4 stone for our wedding, but then came home, stopped smoking ready to try for a baby, and slowly but surely the weight all crept back on. So i have done it before, but last time i didnt feel down all the time, where as now with failing month in month out i just comfort myself. I just need to change my mind set.


----------



## kaye

Oh can you click on my link for fertility friend, what do you think? Af on her way? Any small cance left of hope?


----------



## angiedev

I've heard lots of stories of weight loss = pregnant, so let that be your motivation 

It's the only thing left for me in terms of things that I can do for myself - hence 5k at the gym this weekend!! My body aches this morning tho lol! I'm 5'7" and 13.5 stone, so need to lose a couple of stone. Also going to be bridesmaid for my BF in July, so thats more incentive to get in shape.

Got my AF yesterday :-( - bit sad, but hey ho, new month - new start! One of my friends told me yesterday that she had a miscarriage last week at 10wks - felt so sad for her, so that helped me to stop feeling sorry for myself!

Pinki, you're temps are looking good - how long till you do a test?


----------



## angiedev

Just called fertility clinic to make my 3 year appointment for April - thought that I was being quite organised phoning so far in advance.

Next appointment: 29th July!!!!!! - god bless NHS!!!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies,

I also think weight loss in some cases (not all) can = pregnancy.
I was 10.7lbs when I fell preg with my boy, after he was born thats when I gained my weight. At my heaviest I was 11.11lbs. In Aug 10 I decided enough was enough and joined weight watchers and as soon as I dropped back down to 10.7lbs I fell pregnant unfortunately I miscarried at 8wks last Jan11. Since the loss I have turned back to food as a comfort thing and have regained most (not all) of the weight I'd lost. Ive said this in a previous post by loosing just 5% of your start weight you can increase your fertility. This I truly believe. 

Angiedev sorry af showed, good news about your appointment it will come round before you know it.

Pinki fingers crossed for you.

Kaye I went to Egypt 2 years ago, you will love it if you havent been before we went in June and it was very very hot. My hol is now booked so have started the diet and am off running this evening.


----------



## PinkiSexi

kaye said:


> Oh can you click on my link for fertility friend, what do you think? Af on her way? Any small cance left of hope?

I've seen pregnancy charts on FF where they have dipped like AF is coming, but still shown a positive HPT. You never know.


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> I've heard lots of stories of weight loss = pregnant, so let that be your motivation
> 
> It's the only thing left for me in terms of things that I can do for myself - hence 5k at the gym this weekend!! My body aches this morning tho lol! I'm 5'7" and 13.5 stone, so need to lose a couple of stone. Also going to be bridesmaid for my BF in July, so thats more incentive to get in shape.
> 
> Got my AF yesterday :-( - bit sad, but hey ho, new month - new start! One of my friends told me yesterday that she had a miscarriage last week at 10wks - felt so sad for her, so that helped me to stop feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> Pinki, you're temps are looking good - how long till you do a test?

I can test on 1st March. 

One of my close friends told me the other day that she had been trying 2 years and failed to conceive because her partner had mumps, which caused him to become completely infertile. She had been holding this in from everyone and 3 weeks ago her sister miscarried after a year of treatment for abrormal cells. Makes you feel greatful for your health! 

When I fell pregnant at 23 (I'm 26 now) I was probably at my lowest weight I've ever been and I hadn't really eaten properly (lack of food) or looked after myself! I fell pregnant after one stupid night without protection, but sadly I wasn't in the right time of my life to continue with the pregnancy. I have to say that I don't hold regrets about my choices, as I know I was full of unhappiness with my life at that time and not happy with the partner I was with!

But the future is what it's about and if the past hadn't happened then I wouldn't have my hubby, as I wouldn't have worked in London and we lived in different counties, so our paths would never have crossed. I feel so blessed with everything I have now :)


----------



## kaye

hey suffolkgirl, 

where have you booked? Im off to gym for bodypump and body combat tonight. enjoy your workout x


----------



## Peanut1971

Hello all just wanted to put my two penneth in! I am 5ft 4 and weigh 10 stone which according to NHS chart is close to obese. I do between 5-9 hours a week at the gym of hard exercise. I am not just walking gently on the treadmill! I have been told that the Bmi charts are rubbish and that it should be taken case by case as it all depends on how much body fat you carry. In my case not much but muscle is heavy. Also been told by df to do less exercise as it releases adrenalin in the same way as if u have had a shock or stress thereby putting your body off concieving as nature will prevent you getting pregnant durin times of stress. 
So if all this is true how do athletes and skinny celebs (v.beckham?!) get preggo?? If being skinny or lean is a problem it does not seem to apply to everyone lol! Why does the Nhs demand that some of you lose weight because of thier stupid Bmi chart?? Not fair and just going to make you feel bad when frankly you feel bad enough about your ability to conceive. Grrrrrrrrr! We have all read stories about kids being told they are morbidly obese when they just don't fit that stupid chart. 
Had to get that off my chest lol feel better now. 
And I will continue to gym as it is keeping me sane and happy whilst every month crawls past on a negative!! Close to obese my a##e!! 
And for those of you on a mission to lose weight good on you but also maybe ask your gyms to do a test on you for your body fat. I bet your not as bad as the bloody Nhs would make you think! 
Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## angiedev

I agree Peanut - I am in the category "Obese" and at a size 16, I think that is a bit much really. Some peoples bodys are just different shapes and sizes to others!! 

I'm never going to be a size 10, but I guess that it'd be nice to be a 14 again. and if I get pregnant, who knows what size i'll be???!!! I have to say the actual process of pregnancy and the changes it makes to your body is not something that I look forward to. The end product yes, but the getting there, the birth and the aftermath - SCARY!!!


----------



## Kitsia

Angiedev, I am size 10 and yet I can't get pregnant. I don't think size matters. Sometimes doctors can't find the reason so they pick something from your life and tell you to work on it. I for example am always told to live less stressful life. Some women get pregnant no matter what : size, life style alcohol, cigarets etc.


----------



## kaye

they said to me that the giving me clomid wasnt the problem but, if i was to get pregnant more likely to have problems as overweight and they would never help put me in that position. 

I agree kitsia they just choose a reason based on circumstances that suits them to say no. I know women that have been given clomid at bmi of 35, so depends on the doctor too. 

I have managed to get to 14dpo again today!!! B6 must be helping this month


----------



## PinkiSexi

Good morning girls, 

One of my fattest friends who drinks alot and genrally lives on mcdonalds has had 2 kids through one night stand trickery with a guy she liked, so if she can do it then ANYONE can. (she'd not a real friend, just an old colleague really lol). 

So this morning my temps are still up, just doing that one step up one step down thing. Kind of bobbing up and down. Usually temps woud have noseedived ready for AF by this time. Last night I woke up at around midnight feeling really sick, so bad that I took myself off to sit wih my head in the toilet. I was fine after a few minutes. 

Here is my chart. According to FF my AF was due 26th and to test 2nd march. According to my period tracker on iphone it's due 1st March. 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2802.png


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, You can be what weight you want to be if you feel happy with yourself then that is a wonderful thing. Sod the NHS. 
For me having the extra weight makes me feel unhappy and unattractive and I think in order for me to get my confidence back loosing weight is something I need to deal with whether I fall pregnant or not. First and foremost I need to feel good about myself once I accomplish this I can deal with everything else.


----------



## angiedev

Pinki - looking gooooood! - and nausea too - do a test   

I'm fairly happy with my size - I just know that losing weight is the one last thing that I can do for myself to try and conceive naturally - oh yeah, that and "just try not to think about it - forget that you're trying" - never going to happen lol!

baby dust to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

At the end of the day everyone's body is different and we all deal with things differently. We have all decided to use Df to help understand our bodies better, pinpoint our most fertile days and hopefully come away with little bundles of joy. x


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Pinki - looking gooooood! - and nausea too - do a test
> 
> I'm fairly happy with my size - I just know that losing weight is the one last thing that I can do for myself to try and conceive naturally - oh yeah, that and "just try not to think about it - forget that you're trying" - never going to happen lol!
> 
> baby dust to you all xxxxxxx

I don't want to test until my period date has passed, as I don't want the disappointment of a negative. I'd rather have one dissappointment of AF arriving, than the negative and then AF.

I am happy with my body too; I'm curvy, I have some good 'assets' and my hubby likes curves, it's why he wanted to be with me. He hates skinny and would feel less attracted to me if I suddenly did a Victoria Beckham on him. I'd like to loose a little weight to get slimmer so I can afford to gain during pregnancy if that makes sense.

We all put too much pressure on ourselves most of the time and that's probably our only downfall xx


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

Well the witch just got me again :-( 
I cant beleive we are still here after getting married in June 2009, we really thought it would happen straight away and month after month, the witch always arrives. 
Even though i am happy that i went 14dpo again, i am still devastated she got me!. 

My hubby has said he is taking over the monitor, i am not going to look at the graph for a while, i just need to try and totally forget about the whole thing for a while. 

Good Luck Pinki, hope i see news of a BFP of you in next few days x


----------



## PinkiSexi

Sorry to hear that Kaye xxx 

It's good that you got to 14DPO and perhaps the vitamins will increase your chances for future months if you keep it up! 

I think it will be a good idea for your hubby to take over and perhaps you should suggest that he seduces you when your green days appear, so you won't know what's going on! A dirty weekend perhaps ;) 

Hope everyone else is doing well :) its been my day off today and I've literally just sat on the sofa all day lol xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Kaye, sorry af has shown again. Look on the plus side you have a great holiday to look forward to so try concentrating on that and put ttc at the back of your mind (very hard I know) it will be here before you know it. I'm off to Malta (again) its ages away but i'm too hoping it will take my mind of things.


----------



## suffolkgirl

PinkiSexi said:


> Hope everyone else is doing well :) its been my day off today and I've literally just sat on the sofa all day lol xxx

All is good here Pinki, I'm just coming to the end of my af so can start planning some romantic evenings with hubby again. Another cycle, another month. Fingers crossed for you though charts looking good. 

Oh how I wish I could have a day off work and do nothing lol... I've had the work day from hell but just glad its over now till tomorrow.


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> All is good here Pinki, I'm just coming to the end of my af so can start planning some romantic evenings with hubby again. Another cycle, another month. Fingers crossed for you though charts looking good.
> 
> Oh how I wish I could have a day off work and do nothing lol... I've had the work day from hell but just glad its over now till tomorrow.

New cycle for you and a fresh start! I hope your BFP is around the corner and Im really hoping for mine too :) 

I noticed yesterday that the vains on my chest looked really blue last night, which surprised me. I read on another website that someone had this while pregnant. I've honestly never noticed it before, although it could always be like that. I'm trying really hard not to speculate this cycle.


----------



## PinkiSexi

My temps dropped 0.11 today. I'm convinced I'm out! 

Here is my FF chart, as I think it shows my temps better...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/Snapbucket/66C2B50B.jpg


----------



## Kitsia

Oh no!! How do you feel yourself? Do you have any AF symptoms ? Maybe it is just a little drop. It does not mean anything on its own does it ?


----------



## PinkiSexi

I know DF will adjust the temp by tomorrow, as they always do! But I can't really say I have AF symptoms, as I've had cramps since OV really. Not painfull cramps, just dull always there cramps. AF is due tomorrow! 

It's not the end of the world, it's cycle 3 and the first cycle on vitamins. This morning when I woke myself up early to look at my chart I felt like 'what's the point' after seeing the temps. I may aswell leave the sensor on and update every few days next cycle. I'm going to stick to it too!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Pinki, Hang in there you are not out yet there is still time. 

I think what makes it worse when you get messages from DF and FF saying there is a possibility as your chart matches others that have ended up falling pregnant. When this happens you end up convincing yourself that it might happen. In some cases this happens but I bet on most occasions it doesnt and it then makes you feel even worse when af does show. I know it is easier said then done but you are better off just ignoring them and try to just go with the flow. You know your body better than anyone else and I think you will know when something is different. Your time will come hun, chin up xx


----------



## angiedev

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well the witch just got me again :-(
> I cant beleive we are still here after getting married in June 2009, we really thought it would happen straight away and month after month, the witch always arrives.
> Even though i am happy that i went 14dpo again, i am still devastated she got me!.
> 
> My hubby has said he is taking over the monitor, i am not going to look at the graph for a while, i just need to try and totally forget about the whole thing for a while.
> 
> Good Luck Pinki, hope i see news of a BFP of you in next few days x

Oh Kaye - that is rubbish :-(

You're just a month behind me then - we got married May 2009, and like you thought everything would just happen! It's difficult, but try and stay positive xxxx

now, since you're husband is taking over the monitor, does that mean he'll be taking over on the baby and bump thread too?! - we'll have to all look after him on here lol!

Treat yourself to something nice - whether that be a nice lunch out, or a nice chocolate bar, or a long hot bath - do something to treat yourself xxxx


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi Pinki, Hang in there you are not out yet there is still time.
> 
> I think what makes it worse when you get messages from DF and FF saying there is a possibility as your chart matches others that have ended up falling pregnant. When this happens you end up convincing yourself that it might happen. In some cases this happens but I bet on most occasions it doesnt and it then makes you feel even worse when af does show. I know it is easier said then done but you are better off just ignoring them and try to just go with the flow. You know your body better than anyone else and I think you will know when something is different. Your time will come hun, chin up xx

You know me, I take things as they come. I'm still positive! 

AF is due tomorrow, so will see how it goes and also see what tonight's temps do before making any official judgements lol. 

I'm back at work today and feeling sooo tired!! Thankfully none of my appointments have showed up this morning, so I hibernated in my office with a hot chocolate :)


----------



## kaye

angiedev said:


> kaye said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well the witch just got me again :-(
> I cant beleive we are still here after getting married in June 2009, we really thought it would happen straight away and month after month, the witch always arrives.
> Even though i am happy that i went 14dpo again, i am still devastated she got me!.
> 
> My hubby has said he is taking over the monitor, i am not going to look at the graph for a while, i just need to try and totally forget about the whole thing for a while.
> 
> Good Luck Pinki, hope i see news of a BFP of you in next few days x
> 
> Oh Kaye - that is rubbish :-(
> 
> You're just a month behind me then - we got married May 2009, and like you thought everything would just happen! It's difficult, but try and stay positive xxxx
> 
> now, since you're husband is taking over the monitor, does that mean he'll be taking over on the baby and bump thread too?! - we'll have to all look after him on here lol!
> 
> Treat yourself to something nice - whether that be a nice lunch out, or a nice chocolate bar, or a long hot bath - do something to treat yourself xxxxClick to expand...


Thanks Angiedev

We are actually staying in the Raddisson in manchester at weekend, with a champagne in the room. Might be cutting it fine but hopefully AF would of gone and we can have some fun too :blush:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi girlies, I'm just waiting for my train home from London. Standing on the platform wondering if I can feel AF cramps or not! Lol. I can't really feel anything at all and I've been doing the regular pop to the toilet and check thingy. 

Rubbish day at work!! So glad to be going home! One born is on tonight :)


----------



## kaye

Its awful the constant checking! But you just can't help it can you. 
Good luck 

im recording one born tonight to watch over weekend. not in right mood for it tonight.


----------



## Peanut1971

Oh Kaye. So sorry to hear youR disappointment. It is tough to bear it every month. Your hubby is probably right. We probably all felt better having the df monitor watching our cycle for us but very quickly (personally speaking) its just become another bloody thing to watch like a hawk and obsess over. I would like to be hypnotised to forget all about getting pregnant. Hmmmm wonder I that would work ;) Just to give my brain and emotions a well deserved break! take care of yourself xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Here is the DF chart...

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/2902.png

I'll update you guys tomorrow on what my temps do :)


----------



## kaye

Peanut1971 said:


> Oh Kaye. So sorry to hear youR disappointment. It is tough to bear it every month. Your hubby is probably right. We probably all felt better having the df monitor watching our cycle for us but very quickly (personally speaking) its just become another bloody thing to watch like a hawk and obsess over. I would like to be hypnotised to forget all about getting pregnant. Hmmmm wonder I that would work ;) Just to give my brain and emotions a well deserved break! take care of yourself xx

thanks penut. 
I agree 100% about it becoming another thing to obsess over, thats why he going to keep uploading the chart for a while, plus he feels more involved. 

How are you doing? 

Lost another 1lb tonight ladies, so i have now got my first 1 stone award YaY :happydance:


----------



## PinkiSexi

Chart:

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/lola201111/0103.png


----------



## Kitsia

Pinki, it's 1st of March !!! Are you going to test ? Sorry for asking this again but I am so excited for you :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Pinki, it's 1st of March !!! Are you going to test ? Sorry for asking this again but I am so excited for you :)

Hi Kitsia, I was about to when I realised I don't have any tests! I was sure I had some ClearBlue stashed away somewhere, but for the life of me I can't find them!! Arrgh!


----------



## Kitsia

Must be a good sign then :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Must be a good sign then :)

And if AF arrives today then it's not the end of the world, I don't want any sympathy. I'll look forward to my next cycle instead of being down, after all it's only cycle 3 :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

.


----------



## suffolkgirl

PinkiSexi said:


> Hi Kitsia, I was about to when I realised I don't have any tests! I was sure I had some ClearBlue stashed away somewhere, but for the life of me I can't find them!! Arrgh!

What are you like Pinki :dohh:. You have us all on the edge of our seats now waiting for news. 

Fingers crossed hun x


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kitsia, I was about to when I realised I don't have any tests! I was sure I had some ClearBlue stashed away somewhere, but for the life of me I can't find them!! Arrgh!
> 
> What are you like Pinki :dohh:. You have us all on the edge of our seats now waiting for news.
> 
> Fingers crossed hun xClick to expand...

I know tell me about it! I have a ton of Clearblue digital OPK's and some normal Clearblue OPK's. In my madness I miss took the normal OPK's to be HPT's and didn't buy any! :( oh well! AF might get me before I have to waste £10 on tests, you never know! I'm 13DPO, that's not too early to test, is it? xx


----------



## angiedev

nope! - fingers crossed Pinki!


----------



## Kitsia

Pinki, what about the ones that DF sent you with the monitor ? I think I got 6 of them


----------



## PinkiSexi

Kitsia said:


> Pinki, what about the ones that DF sent you with the monitor ? I think I got 6 of them

Oh yeah I just remembered I had them! Well I'm at work now, so will have to wait until I'm home :( I'm convinced I'm not pregnant though! As I'm sure AF is on the way.


----------



## PinkiSexi

AF seems to be coming! I've noticed some spotting at lunch time :(


----------



## PinkiSexi

Actually I take that back! Just left it an hour then asked my boss to go make an emergency trip to boots, come back to work and the blood has gone! I had really red CM and now nothing! Hmmm


----------



## Kitsia

Oh gosh , test Pinki, test :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Hi Girls, AF has finally arrived properly now.

New cycle, new opportunities :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, just wanted to update you: have spoken with duo fertility and they think its suitable for me and should really help because of the pcos. Df is in agreement we should give it a try, nothing ventured and all that! So next pay day (25th) will make the purchase!

After over two years and a crappy fs i need something to feel positive about!

However if this flu continues i won't get pg anyway as too ill to dtd! Lol

Pinki sorry af got you but really like your pma! It's how i try to see things most cycles


----------



## PinkiSexi

wannabemummyb said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update you: have spoken with duo fertility and they think its suitable for me and should really help because of the pcos. Df is in agreement we should give it a try, nothing ventured and all that! So next pay day (25th) will make the purchase!
> 
> After over two years and a crappy fs i need something to feel positive about!
> 
> However if this flu continues i won't get pg anyway as too ill to dtd! Lol
> 
> Pinki sorry af got you but really like your pma! It's how i try to see things most cycles

Great news wannabe! And I'd buy it now and put it on the Credit Card, you can pay it off on payday ;) xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

PinkiSexi said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just wanted to update you: have spoken with duo fertility and they think its suitable for me and should really help because of the pcos. Df is in agreement we should give it a try, nothing ventured and all that! So next pay day (25th) will make the purchase!
> 
> After over two years and a crappy fs i need something to feel positive about!
> 
> However if this flu continues i won't get pg anyway as too ill to dtd! Lol
> 
> Pinki sorry af got you but really like your pma! It's how i try to see things most cycles
> 
> Great news wannabe! And I'd buy it now and put it on the Credit Card, you can pay it off on payday ;) xxClick to expand...

Lol i would love to if it was not maxed out on wedding stuff/moving house expenses x


----------



## PinkiSexi

My dog got hold of my sensor this morning without me realising, and by the time I had found it it was chewed beyond recognition! Hahaha! I thought I'd be annoyed, but actually I'm not that bothered. I've ordered a new one from DF, so just got to wait for it to arrive! Well this gives me a little break from temp up loading ;) 

I brought some conceive plus lube yesterday to try, its supposed to mimick Fertile CM and support the sperm to last longer and aid fertilisation. I've read some good things about it xx


----------



## angiedev

Oh dear, naughty dog! - I hope that it was a tasty treat!!

Let us know how you get on with the lube - did you just get that from boots??

I also read on a website that some people use actual egg white - that just freaked me out a bit!! - would defo put me off scrambled eggs for breakfast lol!

I'm getting ready for a busy time at work - going to be away a lot, so hopefully will manage to fit in some DTD time. It'll give me some time off from constant checking, and hopefully just let me relax - am thinking of downloading once a week.....not sure if I'll manage that, but worth a try!

A


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Oh dear, naughty dog! - I hope that it was a tasty treat!!
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the lube - did you just get that from boots??
> 
> I also read on a website that some people use actual egg white - that just freaked me out a bit!! - would defo put me off scrambled eggs for breakfast lol!
> 
> I'm getting ready for a busy time at work - going to be away a lot, so hopefully will manage to fit in some DTD time. It'll give me some time off from constant checking, and hopefully just let me relax - am thinking of downloading once a week.....not sure if I'll manage that, but worth a try!
> 
> A

We've already used the lube once, as hubby insisted on DTD during AF! Obviously it made no difference at that time lol. I got it from Boots!

I actually slept really well last night without my sensor on and also felt really good this morning having nothing to check! 

I can't see that Egg White would actually make any difference, the thought sickens me! Lol. That's how you know you've reached a new level of desperation!


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Ladies, I've tried it before (lube that is not egg white lol...) and it didn't work for us. Everyones different so what doesnt work for some may work for others. x


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I've tried it before (lube that is not egg white lol...) and it didn't work for us. Everyones different so what doesnt work for some may work for others. x

I decided to get the lube because hubby seems to think that spit is acceptable lube (not every time and TMI I know). I wanted to give him another option that didn't involve that lol. I think that when it works for people, it could be that it was their turn to get a BFP anyway! xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Also girls I've decided to stop using FemFresh. I've used it for years and although it says on the bottle that it doesn't effect the PH balance, I still want to stop using it to see if it make a difference. Just water from now on :)


----------



## kaye

Hi Everyone 

How are we all doing? Any news or updates. 

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

Good news: my sensor arrived today. Bad news: I wasn't home. Lol. Will collect it tomorrow morning from the post office before I catch my train and I'll be back in the game :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Kaye not much happening here my green days are just about to start so just been conserving my energy until its needed. lol... How about you is hubby still in charge of your monitor?


----------



## kaye

Hi, 

yeah hubby still in charge of monitor and i have got to say im feeling good. The real test will be in 2 week wait. my green days start friday i think so might be close together this cycle.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi my green days start today but i think that will change as i am only on day 12 of my cycle and i normally ov around day 20. i am not rushing to dtd at the mo will hold off till the weekend. i am doing opks so if that shows different i know i should be doing things. like u i am trying to relax more like i did last cycle. i have noticed since last cycle my temps are showing a clearer pattern of low temps B4 ov & high temps after ov. like a a smooth wave rather than a rocky one. Could be something to do with the vitamins i started taking last cycle and not stressing so much.


----------



## PinkiSexi

I have to say that I agree Kaye - it felt quite good not having a sponsor for the last few days! I'm relaxing off of my chart from now on, as I feel happier! Looking forward to my green days starting around 15th - 20th :)


----------



## PinkiSexi

suffolkgirl said:


> Hi my green days start today but i think that will change as i am only on day 12 of my cycle and i normally ov around day 20. i am not rushing to dtd at the mo will hold off till the weekend. i am doing opks so if that shows different i know i should be doing things. like u i am trying to relax more like i did last cycle. i have noticed since last cycle my temps are showing a clearer pattern of low temps B4 ov & high temps after ov. like a a smooth wave rather than a rocky one. Could be something to do with the vitamins i started taking last cycle and not stressing so much.

I OV around cd 20 too! 33/34 day cycles for me :)


----------



## suffolkgirl

PinkiSexi said:


> I OV around cd 20 too! 33/34 day cycles for me :)

Yes its the same as me give or take a few days :)


----------



## Sexki11en

Is anyone in here actually LTTTC? :shrug:

Unfortunately, Duofertility contacted me today to say they won't offer us the moneyback guarantee due to DH's SA. :cry:

Is anyone else in here using it with MF (and LTTTC) and not been given the moneyback guarantee? We're trying to weigh up whether it's worth shelling out £500 for something that probably won't work when it's £500 that could go towards saving for ICSI. At the same time it's something we can do in the year it will take us to save up as we have 1% chance of conceiving naturally. 

Oh, and I ordered the monitor before they said we weren't eligible for the MB guarantee so we might have to keep it anyway. 

SK x


----------



## wannabemummyb

We have been LTTC just a four months short of you actually!

The bonus of the duo fertility is it will help you track whether you ov and when you ov! We are waiting for an SA for oh, so who knows what the results will be!

We are going for the option to pay over 9 months, you don't get the mbg but we can spread the cost. 

I guess your oh having issues with sa means that this could help you pinpoint exactly when to dtd! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Sexki11en said:


> Is anyone in here actually LTTTC? :shrug:
> 
> Unfortunately, Duofertility contacted me today to say they won't offer us the moneyback guarantee due to DH's SA. :cry:
> 
> Is anyone else in here using it with MF (and LTTTC) and not been given the moneyback guarantee? We're trying to weigh up whether it's worth shelling out £500 for something that probably won't work when it's £500 that could go towards saving for ICSI. At the same time it's something we can do in the year it will take us to save up as we have 1% chance of conceiving naturally.
> 
> Oh, and I ordered the monitor before they said we weren't eligible for the MB guarantee so we might have to keep it anyway.
> 
> SK x

Hi I've been offered the money back guarantee we have been ttc for 3+ yrs and my hubby sa is borderline . We do however have a child conceived naturally and i also suffered a m/c last year so not sure if they feel i have a chance of conceiving again. what was your oh sa results maybe its to do with that?
Df is a great tool for helping u work out your most fertile days which is so important when u need to get the sperm to meet the egg at the right time. you have a very small window of opportunity and with sperm issues its even more important to time it just right. I find that it is taking the stress away of guessing whether i timed it right or not.
good luck whatever u decide to do x


----------



## PinkiSexi

Welcome sexki11en! I've only been TTC since 4th Dec 2011, but I find DF really helpfull in pinpointing OV! I'm sure you'll get on just fine with it and it will more than pay for itself in the 1 year you have it! Good luck and keep us updated on how you get on xxx


----------



## kaye

we have been trying since 2009. 
My hubby also has just borderline SA, it just meets criteria but Docs say losing weight will help improve that. 
I have had mixed 21 days bloods too. They have however given us the mb guarantee. 

Its is good for pinpointing ovulation though! 

However, not sure if i would of got it if we didnt have the money back guarantee if i am completely honest.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Girls what does borderline SA mean?


----------



## kaye

I mean that my partners only just meet the criteria set out by the world health organisation.


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi Pinki, 
Its all worked out on the volume, concentration, motility & shape of the sperm and a few other bits.


----------



## PinkiSexi

Thanks! You guys lost me for a few posts then... xx

Last night was my first night with my sensor back on :) I'm doing a couple of things different this cycle. i.e. I'm not using femfresh as I heard it can alter your CM and using my lube with hubby. I'm feeling really relaxed and happy too! Green days are in the distance on my monitor now; starting around 14th :) xx

Oh and I'm keeping my sensor away from my puppy!!


----------



## Sexki11en

PinkiSexi said:


> I'm sure you'll get on just fine with it and it will more than pay for itself in the 1 year you have it!

Really? With our SA results and the fact we've never had a natural PG in 30 months of perfectly timed BD, what is it that makes you so sure it will more than pay for itself in a year when DuoFertility won't guarantee that themselves and fertility experts gave us 1% chance of it happening naturally? 

I'm just curious with all of 3 months experience behind you.......?

****Disclaimer (I'm sorry if this seems necessarily nasty, but this forum is for people who are LTTTC, meaning we have different tolerances to those who have been trying for weeks rather than years. That's the reason the forums are split like they are)


----------



## PinkiSexi

Sexki11en said:


> PinkiSexi said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll get on just fine with it and it will more than pay for itself in the 1 year you have it!
> 
> Really? With our SA results and the fact we've never had a natural PG in 30 months of perfectly timed BD, what is it that makes you so sure it will more than pay for itself in a year when DuoFertility won't guarantee that themselves and fertility experts gave us 1% chance of it happening naturally?
> 
> I'm just curious with all of 3 months experience behind you.......?
> 
> ****Disclaimer (I'm sorry if this seems necessarily nasty, but this forum is for people who are LTTTC, meaning we have different tolerances to those who have been trying for weeks rather than years. That's the reason the forums are split like they are)Click to expand...

I'm genuinely shocked that you feel you have to 'arrive' and immediately have negative things to say about me being here. 

I joined this thread for much the same reasons as you! I was going to make the descision to purchase DF and wanted advise / info from people who were actively using it! The girls here are welcoming and have always been friendly! This thread returned in the google results and that the reason I joined! I don't know why I have to justify this. I really think you should read through the previous posts from the beginning and see what our conversations have been like to understand. I hope you find the answers you are looking for. I strongly believe that being a good person brings good things to you and that is why you will find nothing but kindness from me. 

If you are feeling negative then please leave it at the door before you come to this thread! None of us want negative comments on here. 

Using DF is a new beginning for everyone, despite the time spent TTC before hand! In respect of our DF journey we are all the same. 

And regarding my post about it paying for itself: Not having the stress of temping daily is invaluable for me - If you don't feel that way, then you do not need to use DF. 

Anything I write here to any of the girls is supportive and that included my post to you.


----------



## Sexki11en

I really don't know where to start with what's wrong with your response? 

Implying that i'm not pregnant because i'm not nice? 

That i've just 'arrived' (actually, I've been here a long time - because i'm LTTTC)


DF might well be a new thing 'despite time spent trying beforehand' but this forum is a haven for the likes of me from 'newbies' with all their well meaning advice (and I know you genuinely are well meaning) and positive thoughts. 

Come back and have the same conversation with me in 3 years when you've seen, as I have, a million of you come and go after getting your miracle after 4 months whilst the rest of us have to live with the thought we will probably never see that day and cry ourselves to sleep night after night over the unfairness of it all. I hope you're never as bitter as me, but this forum is a place I can come and be bitter and people will understand. You're too new to this to understand the hurt it causes. 

SK x


----------



## PinkiSexi

Sexki11en said:


> I really don't know where to start with what's wrong with your response?
> 
> Implying that i'm not pregnant because i'm not nice?
> 
> That i've just 'arrived' (actually, I've been here a long time - because i'm LTTTC)
> 
> 
> DF might well be a new thing 'despite time spent trying beforehand' but this forum is a haven for the likes of me from 'newbies' with all their well meaning advice (and I know you genuinely are well meaning) and positive thoughts.
> 
> Come back and have the same conversation with me in 3 years when you've seen, as I have, a million of you come and go after getting your miracle after 4 months whilst the rest of us have to live with the thought we will probably never see that day and cry ourselves to sleep night after night over the unfairness of it all. I hope you're never as bitter as me, but this forum is a place I can come and be bitter and people will understand. You're too new to this to understand the hurt it causes.
> 
> SK x

I'm implying that I refuse to be nasty to you, because it's a belief of mine that I shouldn't be nasty to someone without expecting a return of negative things happening to me. I have a conscience, that's all. 

Secondly i clearly mean that you've just arrived on our thread and have singled me out as someone you have a problem with. 

I appreciate your bitterness, but the fact that you are LTTTC has nothing to do with me or my presence on this thread. 

For me personally I find your projection for anger towards me quite exhausting! This is a positive thread and again I will tell you that you are welcome here if you wish to discuss DF and the many queries that we have all had while getting used to using our new gadgets! While I appreciate this may not have been what you expected, I'm sure you'll find something that meets your needs elsewhere. 

Again I would ask that you leave your negativity at the door and come back when you have something positive to say. The world is not against you!


----------



## PinkiSexi

Morning girls! This is the first morning ever I've woken up and not checked my DF online! I don't actually feel bad about not knowing my temps either :) 

How is everyone? Any news to report? Where are you all in your cycles? 

How glad am I that it's the weekend!! Bring on Saturday & Sunday &#9829;


----------



## angiedev

This thread is primarily for users of Duofertility (or those thinking of buying), and until now, I didn't even realise that it was in the LTTTC section of the forum!! 

Sexki11en, we are all on here to share our experiences, and personally, I have found Pinkis positivity on this thread a very helpful and motivating thing during the last 6 months since I joined the thread.

It saddens me that negativity should enter our happy group. Yes, some of us have a little moan and cry on here when we're having a shitty time, but the others help us by sharing their experience and encouraging positivity.

Yes, everyone is on a different stage of their ttc journey, but perhaps this is what makes this such a good group. One of encouragement, rather than one of doom and gloom.

In terms of whether you should get Duofertility or not, I'm not sure - especially if they are not giving you the money back guarentee. If you have a spare £500, then yes, go for it - but if not, then perhaps try one of the other less expensive products - clearblue does one I think?? All DF is doing is taking your temps, which you *could* do with a £10 thermometer and an excel spreadsheet!! - you do also get the expert advice, but unfortunately none of them have the magic baby wand that we all want :-( and often the advice is still "keep trying, you're doing everything right" (..........WELL WHY AM I NOT PREGNANT???!!! :winkwink:)

My year is up in June, which coincides with my 3 year appointment at the fertility clinic to be put onto the NHS IVF waiting list, so for me, it has filled a year gap, and provided me with some hope and feeling like I was trying to help myself before the inevitable happens. I'll defo give up the monitor after the year, and get my £500 back, so that I can put it towards private treatment - and then maybe switch to using a thermometer to keep an eye on my temps.

I hope that this helps and whether or not DF is right for you/this thread is right for you, then good luck in your baby quest


----------



## angiedev

Right, that was a long one - now for my short one.......!!

Just plugged in after a week away with work, and my green days are on the chart - with the peak at Day 14 - which is the 13th March.

I'm really confused as to why my green days are there, because I have never since I've been using this thing had OV at day 14 - it usually anything from day 18-25. I am confused!! - I am going to email DF for info.

Also rubbish, because I'll be away with work for a lot of my green days - but that was the case for most of this month - I was hoping they would fall on the weekend when I was not working.

Oh well, I'll just have to DTD when I can, and hope for the best.

How's everyone else doing? are green days approaching?

A xx


----------



## PinkiSexi

angiedev said:


> Right, that was a long one - now for my short one.......!!
> 
> Just plugged in after a week away with work, and my green days are on the chart - with the peak at Day 14 - which is the 13th March.
> 
> I'm really confused as to why my green days are there, because I have never since I've been using this thing had OV at day 14 - it usually anything from day 18-25. I am confused!! - I am going to email DF for info.
> 
> Also rubbish, because I'll be away with work for a lot of my green days - but that was the case for most of this month - I was hoping they would fall on the weekend when I was not working.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just have to DTD when I can, and hope for the best.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? are green days approaching?
> 
> A xx

My green days are starting on the 14th, I can only just see them! Perhaps DF are estimating them early for you and will move them back? Are you using OPK's this cycle? 

Just DTD anyway is a good plan Angie :) xxx


----------



## angiedev

Ha ha - one month you'll get me to use OPK's Pinki!!

Am thinking no this month - mainly because I'll most likely be away with work, and not even able to DTD.......unless I find a nice waiter at the hotel lol ;-)

Next month, I promise I'll pee on sticks


----------



## suffolkgirl

angiedev said:


> This thread is primarily for users of Duofertility (or those thinking of buying), and until now, I didn't even realise that it was in the LTTTC section of the forum!!
> 
> Sexki11en, we are all on here to share our experiences, and personally, I have found Pinkis positivity on this thread a very helpful and motivating thing during the last 6 months since I joined the thread.
> 
> It saddens me that negativity should enter our happy group. Yes, some of us have a little moan and cry on here when we're having a shitty time, but the others help us by sharing their experience and encouraging positivity.
> 
> Yes, everyone is on a different stage of their ttc journey, but perhaps this is what makes this such a good group. One of encouragement, rather than one of doom and gloom.
> 
> In terms of whether you should get Duofertility or not, I'm not sure - especially if they are not giving you the money back guarentee.

Hi Angiedev you are spot on I could have written your reply myself. Everyones journey is different and at different stages I have never come onto this thread thinking this person or that person should not be here regardless of whether they have been ttc for 1 month, 2 years or 5 years. At the end of the day we are all in the same boat and trying for the same thing so please lets not loose sight of that. 
I find this thread and replies very useful but if I find a reply I don't like I just simply ignore it and only take the bits of information I need. 

Come on ladies TTC is stressful enough as it is so lets not add to that by bringing this thread down there too. 

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Hi everyone, I am considering getting this, does anyone know if you are able to use it with pcos and whilst using ovulation induction drugs? I know the clearblue fertility monitor is not compatible with pcos and fertility drugs, hoping this one is different?


----------



## angiedev

Lily7 said:


> Hi everyone, I am considering getting this, does anyone know if you are able to use it with pcos and whilst using ovulation induction drugs? I know the clearblue fertility monitor is not compatible with pcos and fertility drugs, hoping this one is different?

Not sure Lily7 - I think definite for PCOS, but not sure about with OV drugs - give them a call, they are really helpful - even at enquiry stage.
A


----------



## suffolkgirl

Lily7 said:


> Hi everyone, I am considering getting this, does anyone know if you are able to use it with pcos and whilst using ovulation induction drugs? I know the clearblue fertility monitor is not compatible with pcos and fertility drugs, hoping this one is different?

Hi Lily7, I think you are better off contacting Df and asking them the question. I am pretty sure when i was looking into using it i had read that women with pros have used it and successfully conceived. As it is an expensive monitor I would double check with them first to make sure.
Good luck x


----------



## Wobbles

Nice way to welcome a new member who has looked for some support in LTTTC and you can't even understand her confusion even frustration when she thinks she finds it to realise a lot of the women haven't been LTTTC. 

I am not having a go here BUT this is a sensitive area of BabyandBump and should be used with that in mind. Emotions are different between those TTC in their first year and those who have been TTC a year+, most will feel the advice from someone who has been TTC for 3 months when you have been for 3 years with problems a hard smack in the face and to be honest ladies that is why we have forums to go with your journey:
WTT
TTC
2WW
LTTTC
Assisted Conception 
Groups
Buddies

LTTTC should be a safe landing, feedback was _high_ to create this section so it defeats the purpose when not used correctly. I understand some members will be ok whist some won't say either way but I know what the majority of feelings will be.

When one member gets shot down (even belittled) for using the correct section of the forum I have to put things into perspective and the fact is this is a forum for LTTTC'ers, sorry! 

Please use the sections of the forum that better suit your journey.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Lily7 said:


> Hi everyone, I am considering getting this, does anyone know if you are able to use it with pcos and whilst using ovulation induction drugs? I know the clearblue fertility monitor is not compatible with pcos and fertility drugs, hoping this one is different?

Hi lily, i have pcos too and am currently on metformin, i spoke with the df team who confirmed that i could use df and was offered the mbg. I would reiterated what others have said, have a conversation with them. You can fill out the suitability form and they will telephone you


----------



## kaye

Hi Ladies 

WOW ive missed alot! 

My green days start today!! YAY. Hubby been working nights last fews night though so not managed to clear the back log lol. Oh well. 
I still havent looked at my temps, so i only know my green days are starting of the reader (hubby has hidden the lead). I have done two opk yesterday and today, they are negative but expected as only day 11. I ovulated day 14 last month. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Lily7

Thanks everyone, I did go to fill in the "is df suitable for me" questionare but could not complete the questions as I don't have cycles with not ovulating due to pcos :( I am going to call them like many of you have suggested, thanks :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Lily I found them really useful when i spoke with them. Let us know what they say x


----------



## suffolkgirl

kaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> WOW ive missed alot!
> 
> My green days start today!! YAY. Hubby been working nights last fews night though so not managed to clear the back log lol. Oh well.
> I still havent looked at my temps, so i only know my green days are starting of the reader (hubby has hidden the lead). I have done two opk yesterday and today, they are negative but expected as only day 11. I ovulated day 14 last month.
> 
> How is everyone?

Hi Kaye, welcome back. Its Friday!!!! :happydance:

It's great that your hubby has hidden the lead and you havent tried to look for it. I think I would have searched high and low by now until I'd found it. lol...

Well my green days have just started the darkest being 11th, 12th & 13th. I'm convinced that these will change and move along to 14th, 15th or 16th as I normally ov around day 20/21. Not sure whether to dtd every day for the next 6/7 nights. I love my husband to bits but I just think to be constantly dtd takes away the romantic relaxed side of it. Its a tricky one! lol.... :?


----------



## Lily7

thanks wannabemummyb x


----------



## Peanut1971

Am I the only one who has read these former posts and wondered what the F has happened? I really feel Pinkisexi (is that you username?!) has been totally bashed for nothing? Perhaps she is not LTTTC but the tone of hostility wasn't called for? Is there a DF post in TTC?? Because I believe she said she came here via a simple google search therefore wouldn't have even realised?! Just a simple duo fertility forum search I would think. I also think it a bit harsh to say she was trying to imply you do not deserve to get pregnant because your not nice?? Or did I miss something?Woah who on earth would say that on this forum? Or even imply it? I have read the posts several times and I really feel that the wrong end of the stick has been viewed! I also think being almost berated by an administrator is harsh too? 
'way to welcome a new member'? Well it wasn't quite like that was it? 
I appreciate that I myself wouldn't want to receive fertility advice from a 24 year old who had just come off the pill and was ttc for a week if that happened to me (this is just a for instance) but I also wouldn't condescend and patronise them as they may not know my circumstances and I would certainly NOT assume they were being in any way unkind just perhaps speaking out of tone?? 
That's my view......
Personally whoever you are, however long you are TTC LTTTC or whatever other abbreviation you want to throw in I wish you luck because it's a journey that can really bring out the worst in you and take you where you never wished to go. 
If one more friend says to me 'yeah pregnant again can you believe it and we only had sex 3 times in 3 months' (no I can't freaking believe it!!) I might finally snap lol 
Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Kitsia

Hi peanut, no you not the only one that can not believe what have happened here. Pinki's account was suspended and some of our post deleted . We have all moved to another site for this reason


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi All 

I've just started using DuoFertility and I was hoping to join this forum thread as I saw the discussions which helped me to decide to go for DF. However I've seen the crazy treatment of one of the members and the follow up posts by an admin. Where did you all move to please? 

(I've been on Babyandbump for a while and I must say I think the admins handled this situation really badly - no-one should be allowed to speak to another person who is TTC like that - it's hard for us all and we should all be kind and trying to help each other through it, not make it harder. Surely if the thread is in the whole forum then they should move it?)

Thanks all and sending EVERYONE baby dust.


----------



## kaye

https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...iculties-39/733197-duo-fertility-monitor.html

that should be link to new forum, if it doesnt work, its on www.netmums.com
Then search for the thread


----------

